# Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne



## sprogoe (2. August 2011)

Hallo Selbstbauer einer kostengünstigen Räuchertonne und die, die es werden wollen.

Nachdem ich auf ebay ein super 200 L Blechfass gekauft habe, ging es daran, daraus eine perfekt funktionierende Räuchertonne zu bauen.
Der Vorteil dieser Tonne ist, daß das Material dicker ist als die "normalen" Tonnen. Dieses merkt man schon am Gewicht von 22 kg gegenüber 16 kg der herkömmlichen Tonnen.
Außerdem ist die Wandung glatt und nicht geriffelt wie bei anderen, was den Einbau einer Tür enorm erleichter und auch für bessere Dichtigkeit sorgt, zudem hat sie noch einen abnehmbaren Deckel mit Spannring. Die Gummidichtung habe ich entfernt und den Spannring auf einer ebenen Unterlage etwas zusammen geklopft, damit er den Deckel wieder fest verschließt.
Zu bekommen ist sie hier:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150616659429&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Zunächst habe ich in den Deckel mittig ein Loch von 120 mm Durchmesser mit der Stichsäge gesägt und aus dem Boden ein quadratisches Loch von 200 x 300 mm für den Brennertopf gesägt.
Als Einhängegitter für die Räucherhaken habe ich 40 mm breites Lochband gebogen und als Querstangen entsprechend lange Stücke von Moniereisen in 6 mm Stärke eingeschweißt.
Zur Auflage des Einhängegitter habe ich 100 mm vom oberen Rand 4 Schrauben M6 x 30 mm in die Fasswand eingeschraubt, das gleiche dann nochmals 250mm vom oberen Rand, so kann ich das Gitter tiefer legen, um liegendes Räuchergut zu verarbeiten.
Der Feuertopf und die Schublade wurde aus 4 mm Stahlblech,welches ich auf dem Schrottplatz für 7.- € erstanden habe, gefertigt.
Die einzelnen Stücke wurden mit der Flex und einer dünnen 1mm Scheibe zurechtgeschnitten und miteinander verschweißt. Trennscheiben wie auch Elektroden habe ich ebenfalls günstig bei ebay gekauft. Die Größe beträgt 200 x 300 mm x 200 mm (Breite x Länge X Höhe). 
Um den Feuertopf wurde ein Rahmen aus Winkelprofil geschweißt, an dem auch die Vierkantrohre der Füße bzw. für die Achse mit Rädern angeschweißt wurden Füße stammen von einem alten Angelstuhl, die Achse von einem alten Einkaufswagen.
Weiter geht es gleich im nächsten Beitrag, um die weiteren Bilder einstellen zu können.

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und viel Erfolg bei einem eventuellen Nachbau wünscht Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (2. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Weiter geht´s:

der Winkelstahlrahmen wurde mit 14 Schrauben M6 x 16 mm, großen Unterlagscheiben am Tonnenboden und Sprengringen unter dem Rahmen am Tonnenboden angeschraubt.
Die Feuerungsschublade wurde so gebaut, daß sie einige Millimeter kleiner als der Feuertopf ist. Der Boden der Schublade wurde 50 mm kürzer geschnitten als die Seitenwände und hier dran und an der Schubladenvorderwand (Oberkante)  etwa 45 Grad schräg wurde ein 80 mm breites Lochblech angeschweißt. Die vorhandenen Löcher, 32 Stück, wurden auf 9 mm aufgebohrt.
Somit habe ich eine prima Zuluft, wenn die Schublade etwa 4 - 5 cm herausgezogen wird.
An die Seitenwände des Feuertopfes oberhalb der Schubladenoberkante habe ich rechts und links je ein schmales Flacheisen angeschweißt, so kippt die Schublade nicht nach unten ab, selbst wenn sie fast ganz heraus gezogen ist.
In der Schublade liegt ein Rost aus 8 mm Moniereisen geschweißt und an der Vorderseite wurde ein Griff aus Flacheisen angeschweißt.
Der angeschraubte Feuertopf und die eingeschobene Schublade wurden von außen mit schwarzem hitzebeständigem Spühlack lackiert.
In das Abzugsrohr wurde eine Drosselklappe eingebaut, als Achse 6 mm Gewindestange verwendet, rechts und links des Rohres Unterlegscheiben und Druckfedern mit Muttern fixiert, an einem Ende der Achse ein Stück Flacheisen angeschweißt als Drehgriff.
Durch die Federn bleibt die Drosselklappe in jeder Stellung fixiert.
Auf dem Deckel wurden noch 2 Griffe geschraubt (nicht auf den Fotos ersichtlich), zum Einen, um sich beim Abheben des Deckels die Pfoten nicht zu verbrennen, zum Anderen kann der gesammte Räucherofen beim Wegfahren an einem der Griffe gehalten werden.
Auf dem Tonnenboden steht ein rundes Tropfblech von 400 mm Durchmesser auf 100 mm hohen Füßen.
In die Vorderwand der Tonne werde ich noch eine Tür einbauen, um dadurch besser zum Boden der Tonne zu gelangen und hier für das Kalträuchern meinen Sparbrand abstellen zu können.
Da aber meine Popnietzange ihren Geist aufgegeben hat, wird diese Arbeit noch nachgeholt.
Wie man sieht, ist ein Thermometer bis 120 Grad eingebaut.
Materialkosten lagen insgesammt bei etwa 65.- €, Wobei die Tonne mit Versand schon 37,50 € gekostet hat.

Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen und den Werdegang so ausführlich wie möglich geschildert, um Euch auf den Geschmack zu bringen und beim Eigen- oder Nachbau ausreichend Ideen geliefert zu haben.

Viel Erfolg und viele Grüße von Siggi


----------



## Bruno 01 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Sieht sehr gut aus #6
Schon mal daran gedacht in Serie zu gehen ?
Für 100€ bekommste die doch locker an den Mann und hast im Winter was zu basteln.




Bruno #h


----------



## sprogoe (2. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Bruno 01 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus #6
> Schon mal daran gedacht in Serie zu gehen ?
> Für 100€ bekommste die doch locker an den Mann und hast im Winter was zu basteln.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bruno,
glaube mir, die verbrachten Stunden will ich gar nicht zählen, außer dem verbrauchten Material, ca. 10 Trennscheiben und eine Unzahl von Elektroden, ich schätze, etwa so 50 - 60 Stück.
Probelauf habe ich schon gemacht, funktioniert einfach super und die Temperaturführung ist durch die Regulierung mit Schublade und Drosselklappe sehr einfach.

Vor allen Dingen: wer hat schon eine grüne Räuchertonne?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hallo siggi, sieht super aus! wenn ich hier endlich einen garten finde, werde ich mir so was auch bauen, der räucherschrank bleibt dann bei meinen eltern, die teletonne ist für unterwegs und der tro für den balkon. wirst du damit auch kalträuchern versuchen?


----------



## sprogoe (2. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Dirk,

schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.

Selbstverständlich werde ich in der kalten Jahreszeit auch wieder Speck und Co. produzieren und dies dann auch in der neuen Tonne kalt räuchern.

Zunächst aber will ich übernächstes Wochenende darin Forellen heiß räuchern, da ja mein Geburtstag ansteht, bin ich ja wieder im Vollzugszwang.

Schöne Grüße Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hi siggi,
bin ja zu meinem geburtstag wie so oft unterwegs nach/in norwegen, deshalb muß die kleine teletonne reichen. ein glück, daß sich das räuchergut dabei immer kurzfristig finden läßt! :vik:


----------



## sprogoe (2. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> hi siggi,
> bin ja zu meinem geburtstag wie so oft unterwegs nach/in norwegen, deshalb muß die kleine teletonne reichen. ein glück, daß sich das räuchergut dabei immer kurzfristig finden läßt! :vik:



Na, da wünsche ich Dir einen schönen Urlaub, viel Fangerfolg und einen schönen Geburtstag.
Wäre an meinem Geburtstag auch lieber in Norwegen, statt hier blöde rumzusitzen.
Aber was willste machen als armer Rentner?

Bis dahin Dirk


----------



## Flutfischer (4. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Moin Siggi,
ich möchte mich auch noch einmal melden.Den Bau des Feuertopfes und der Schublade habe ich mir genauer angesehen. Prima.
Ich will meinen elektrisch  und mit Gas beheizbaren Räucherofen auch auf Holzbefeuerung umbauen.Dein Muster kann ich dafür gut gebrauchen. Leider darf ich selber nicht mehr schweissen, aber dafür werde ich wohl jemand finden.
Den kleinen Räucherkasten  ( damaliges Thema) habe ich mir auch schon aus Balkenverbinder -Lochbleche zusammen gestellt und schweissen lassen.
Viel Freude beim weiteren Basteln.
Gruß August


----------



## sprogoe (4. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Flutfischer schrieb:


> Moin Siggi,
> ich möchte mich auch noch einmal melden.Den Bau des Feuertopfes und der Schublade habe ich mir genauer angesehen. Prima.
> Ich will meinen elektrisch  und mit Gas beheizbaren Räucherofen auch auf Holzbefeuerung umbauen.Dein Muster kann ich dafür gut gebrauchen. Leider darf ich selber nicht mehr schweissen, aber dafür werde ich wohl jemand finden.
> Den kleinen Räucherkasten  ( damaliges Thema) habe ich mir auch schon aus Balkenverbinder -Lochbleche zusammen gestellt und schweissen lassen.
> ...



Hallo August,

freut mich sehr, wenn ich Dir ein paar Anregungen liefern konnte.
Das Ergebnis unserer Bastelei muß ja nicht immer perfekt aussehen, hauptsache es funktioniert.
In einigen Tagen werde ich alles fertig haben, d.h. auch eine Tür eingebaut. Danach stelle ich noch mal ein paar Fotos ein.

Ich wünsche Dir ebenfalls viel Spaß und Erfolg bei Deiner Arbeit.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## HD4ever (4. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

schönes Teil ! #6


----------



## sprogoe (4. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



HD4ever schrieb:


> schönes Teil ! #6



Jörg,

ich verbeuge mich artig und sage danke.

Dir alles Gute, Gruß Siggi


----------



## boot (4. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Schaut gut aus.


----------



## sprogoe (4. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



boot schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus.




danke,
nächsten Samstag werde ich wissen, ob der Schein trügt, oder der Ofen das hält, was er im Leer-Probelauf versprechen zu schien.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Ponase (5. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ich drück dir die Daumen:vik:

Super Ding!!!! :m


----------



## sprogoe (5. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Ponase schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen:vik:
> 
> Super Ding!!!! :m




Auch Dir ein dickes "Danke schön".
Ich freue mich, daß dieses Teil so reges Interesse erweckt.
Wie gesagt, in einigen Tagen wird noch eine Tür eingebaut und diverse Lackierungen vorgenommen.
Das war auf den bisherigen Fotos nicht zu sehen.
Werde weiter berichten und neue Fotos einstellen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Heilbutt (5. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Richtig schön gemacht, dein Bericht und deine Tonne!!!#6

Muß einem halt Wurscht sein wenn´s rostet... (mir isses auch egal)

Ich bin gespannt auf die Erfolgsmeldung!!!! :m

Gruß

Holger


----------



## sprogoe (5. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Richtig schön gemacht, dein Bericht und deine Tonne!!!#6
> 
> Muß einem halt Wurscht sein wenn´s rostet... (mir isses auch egal)
> 
> ...



Danke auch Dir Holger,

rosten kann da eigentlich nichts.
Die Tonne ist lackiert und alle anderen Anbauteile wurden bzw. werden noch von außen mit hitzebeständigem Lack lackiert.
Von innen überzieht sich nach mehrmaligem Gebrauch eh´alles mit einer dicken, auch leicht fettigen Schicht und schützt das Material auch außreichend.
Da er ja fahrbar ist, wird das Teil nach Gebrauch wieder in meine Garage gerollt und steht trocken.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## holly08 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hey,hey
echt schönes Teil.#6
Aber nun musst Du ja auf der Strasse räuchern, denn auf´m Rasen findest das Ding ja nicht wieder
Werde demnächst mal meinen kleinen Eigenbau in vorm von Bildern vorstellen.|wavey:


----------



## dieteraalland (5. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

siggi ein wirklich gelungenes teil. 
gefällt mir sehr, hast du super hinbekommen #6.
in serie würde ich nicht damit gehen #d. ist halt ein unikat hat nicht jeder :g.

gruß dieter #h


----------



## sprogoe (5. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



holly08 schrieb:


> Hey,hey
> echt schönes Teil.#6
> Aber nun musst Du ja auf der Strasse räuchern, denn auf´m Rasen findest das Ding ja nicht wieder
> Werde demnächst mal meinen kleinen Eigenbau in vorm von Bildern vorstellen.|wavey:



och, das klappt schon, wenn ich nicht zuviel Bier beim Räuchern trinke. Ich gehe dann einfach dem Geruch nach.

Ich finde es echt geil, Räuchertonne in grün.
Kann aber durchaus sein, daß sie eines Tages umlackiert wird.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (5. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> siggi ein wirklich gelungenes teil.
> gefällt mir sehr, hast du super hinbekommen #6.
> in serie würde ich nicht damit gehen #d. ist halt ein unikat hat nicht jeder :g.
> 
> gruß dieter #h




Recht hast Du Dieter, soll auch so sein.
Habe Deine PN bekommen, ich melde mich noch bei Dir.

Danke für Deine positive Beurteilung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (11. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Inzwischen ist meine neue Selbstbau-Räuchertonne komplett fertig und ich beschreibe noch die Veränderungen und stelle neue Fotos ein.

Eine Fronttür wurde noch eingebaut in den Maßen 32 x 45 cm Breite x Höhe, (wobei die Breite das Bogenmaß ist).
Der Ausschnitt bildet gleich die Tür und innerhalb der Tonne wurde um den Ausschnitt ein 30 mm breiter Rand aus Federstahlbändern (ehemalige Kistenspannbänder) so angenietet, daß ein 15 mm breiter Rand in den Türausschnitt ragt und als Türanschlag dient.
Die Tür wurde mit 2 stabilen Scharnieren versehen und zum Schließen wurden 2 Bügelspanner angebracht.

An die Füße mit der Achse wurden noch Streben zur Stabilisierung angebracht; 45 Grag schräg an die Füße und den Feuerkasten genietet, der Feuerkasten und der Rauchabzug wurden von außen mit hitzebeständigem Lack lackiert und die Griffe des Deckels mit silberner Rostschutzfarbe versehen. 

Bild 1 zeigt den kompletten Ofen
Bild 2 die Fronttür
Bild 3 die geöffnete Tür, zu sehen ist der angenietete Rand
Bild 4 der Deckel mit Rauchabzug
Bild 5 Blick von oben in den Ofen mit Feuer

Die Kosten hierfür betragen etwa:
37,50 € Tonne m. Versand
Blech und Winkelprofil f. Feuerkasten 8,00 € (vom Schrottplatz)
Abzugsrohr 5,00 €
Trennscheiben und Elektroden 5,00 €
Schrauben u. Nieten 9,00 €
Scharniere u. Spannverschlüsse 11,00 €
Farbe 5,00 €
Thermometer 8.- €

Gesammtkosten etwa 88,00 €, aber jeden Cent wert! 


Allen Boardies viel Erfolg bei allen Euren Unternehmungen wünscht Siggi


----------



## aal60 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hast 'ne feine Räuchertonne gebaut. Bin auf die ersten Räucherergebnisse gespannt. 

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## sprogoe (11. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



aal60 schrieb:


> Hast 'ne feine Räuchertonne gebaut. Bin auf die ersten Räucherergebnisse gespannt.
> 
> Sieht gut aus!



Samstag geht´s los,

27 Portionsforellen und 5 kleinere Lachsforellen haben die Ehre, die 1. zu sein.
Habe mir auch einen Boardie aus meiner Gegend dazu eingeladen und das Bier steht auch schon kalt.

Wenn die Forellen nicht schön werden, werde ich sie schön saufen. (Ist aber bisher noch nicht vorgekommen).

Ich berichte noch darüber.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Du denkst aber noch an die Fettpfanne, damit kein Fett in die Glut tropft.  #6
---------------

 Da ich in der letzter Zeit weniger aktiv im Forum war, möchte ich Euch zeigen was ich so in der letzten Zeit so angestellt habe.

Im Mai habe ich zusammen mit meinem neuen Nachbarn und Anglerkollegen meinen Räucherplatz befestigt.






Nun kann man trockenen Fußes die Fänge vergolden. 

Ich glaube, dass das Räuchern noch mehr Spaß machen wird. Auch bedanke ich mich für die Unterstützung des
Kollegen. (Revanche ist auch erfolgt, an seiner Bangkirai-Terasse)






Ebenfalls habe ich nun meinen Sparbrand fertiggestellt. Da mir die Löcher zu groß für feines Räuchermehl erscheint,
habe ich VA-Gewebe eingelegt und mit VA-Draht verrödelt.






Die Winkel sollen für den Abstand zur Belüftung sorgen.






Der Querschnitt des U-Profil beträgt 7,5 x 7,5cm und die Brandlänge ca. 110cm. Somit wird er mit Sicherheit 
mehrere Stunden das Buchenmehl am glimmen halten.






Auf dieses Blech kommt ein Teelicht, dass das Räuchermehl entzünden soll.


----------



## kaipiranja (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

...Wirlich eine schöne Tonne, hat sich beim Ausbrennen was verzogen oder ist alles da gelblieben wo es sein sollte !? :O)

Gruß, Kai


----------



## sprogoe (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

aal60,

sehr schöner Räucherofen und das Grundstück ebenfalls.
Das mit dem Teelicht habe ich bei meinem Sparbrand, der Deinem sehr ähnlich ist, auch versucht, klappt aber nicht. 
Am besten geht es mit der Lötlampe.
Ein Tropfblech mit 400 mm Durchmesser steht normal in der Tonne, wurde nur für die Fotos rausgenommen.

Kai,

verzogen hat sich nicht das kleinste Bischen.
ich habe bis ca. 150 Grad erhitzt. Wie man sieht, ist die Tonne von innen lackiert und diese Farbe ist kaum zu entfernen, geht nur mit der Flex mit Gummischeibe und Schleifpapier.
Da aber beim inzwischen 3. Mal Ausbrennen keinerlei Geruch entstand (auch beim 1. Anheizen nicht)  und die Farbe auch nicht verbrannt ist, lasse ich sie drin, denke mal, es handelt sich hier um Lösungsmittelfreie Farbe.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> aal60,
> 
> sehr schöner Räucherofen und das Grundstück ebenfalls.
> Das mit dem Teelicht habe ich bei meinem Sparbrand, der Deinem sehr ähnlich ist, auch versucht, klappt aber nicht.
> Am besten geht es mit der Lötlampe. ...



Danke Siggi für die Blumen und den Tipp. Bin dann auf deine Premiere mit den neuen Ofen gespannt.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Lieber Dieter,

Dir herzlichen Dank dafür, daß Du mich besucht hast und der Primiere des neuen Räucherofens beigewohnt hast.
Danke, daß ich Dich persönlich kennenlernen durfte und vielen Dank für Dein Geschenk.

aal60,

die Primiere verlief sehr zufriedenstellend, darum noch einige Fotos davon.
Im Ofen hingen 27 Portionsforellen, 1 Rotauge und 5 Lachsforellen.
Das letzte Foto zeigt den kläglichen Rest, den mir die Nachbarschaft übrig ließ.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## todes.timo (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber wie wäre es mit nen Fuchsbau????


----------



## sprogoe (13. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



todes.timo schrieb:


> sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber wie wäre es mit nen Fuchsbau????



sicher die beste Lösung, aber bei einer fahrbaren Tonne wie dieser, würde das Ganze dann doch zu volumniös.
Da ich nur Mieter in einem 4-Familienhaus bin, muß ich den Ofen nach Gebrauch wieder in meine Garage transportieren, aber wer weiß, vielleicht hast Du mit Deiner Frage meinen Denkapparat erneut in Gang gesetzt?!

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ich vergaß noch zu erwähnen, daß das Trocknen der Fische in dieser Tonne perfekt durchführbar ist.
Nach dem Einlegen und Abspülen hatte ich die Fische 3 Stunden im Keller aufgehängt, da es im Freien unmöglich war, weil sofort Millionen von Wespen auftauchen.
Da mein Keller aber ziemlich kalt ist, waren die Fische auch nach 3 Std. noch feucht, also ab in R-Tonne damit, den Deckel nicht aufgelegt, zugesehen wie sofort die Wespen in den Ofen einfielen und dann mit der Lötlampe das Feuer entfacht.
Die Wespen waren schneller wieder raus wie rein.
Es spielte überhaupt keine Rolle, wieviel Holzstücke ich nachlegte, durch den weggelassenen Deckel stömte warme Luft an den Fischen vorbei, ohne sie zu Erhitzen und das Thermometer zeigte lediglich 40 Grad innerhalb des Ofens an.
Nach ca. 30 min waren alle Fische gut getrocknet, so daß der Garprozess folgen konnte.

*Somit bin ich der Meinung, daß diese Art von Tonne die beste ist; abnehmbarer Deckel mit einer eingebauten Fronttür.*

Ein- und Abhängen der Fische erfolgt von oben, Kontrollen des Räuchervorgangs durch die Fronttür, durch die auch ein Sparbrand zum Boden der Tonne eingebracht werden kann, zum Kalträuchern, außerdem die sehr einfache Trocknung der Fische vor dem Garen durch Weglassen des Deckels.
(bei aufgesetztem Deckel steigt die Temperatur dabei sehr schnell auf 60 Grad an, was zum Trocknen schon zuviel ist).

Was noch sehr wichtig ist, daß das Blech dieser Tonne etwa doppelt so dick ist (1,6 mm), wie bei herkömmlichen Tonnen.
Somit eine gute Stabilität hat und durch das Fehlen von Versteifungsrillen sich Türausschnitte einfach mit der Stichsäge ausführen lassen.
Die Tür liegt an dem inneren Anschlagsrahmen so dicht an, daß keinerlei Rauch nach außen tritt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, das hat ja gut geklappt. Dein Ergebnis sieht gut aus.

Aber warum ist den bloß das letzte Foto von den Restfischen so unscharf . 

Ich trocknen bei Bedarf auch im Ofen lasse den Rauchabzug und die Tür dann voll auf.

Welche Haken verwendest Du zum Räuchern? - Ich benutze Kehlhaken und habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Halten optimal und lassen sich gut reinigen und der Selbstbau ist auch einfach. Dank meiner großen Rolle VA-Draht habe ich auch noch genügend Nachschub. Im AB gibt es auch die Bastelanleitung. |rolleyes


----------



## dieteraalland (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ich hatte die große ehre, den ersten räuchergang der neuen räuchertonne beizuwohnen |supergri
die tonne ist vom feinsten.hat eine sehr gute verarbeitung, einfach prima #6
das ergebnis war hervorragend .
die forellen hatten die richtige farbe, sowie beim verkosten auch einen köstlichen geschmack , alles in allen sehr gut gelungen #r.
und die geselligkeit |bla: #g war auch nicht schlecht :q


----------



## dieteraalland (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



aal60 schrieb:


> Siggi, das hat ja gut geklappt. Dein Ergebnis sieht gut aus.
> 
> Aber warum ist den bloß das letzte Foto von den Restfischen so unscharf .
> 
> ...


 

viell. lage es an der guten unterhaltung #g

bedenke aber, es war regnerich


----------



## sprogoe (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

aal60,



Zum verwackelten Foto der fertigen Räucherforellen:
das habe ich mit Absicht gemacht, damit nicht wieder einige Tastaturen ihren Geist wegen Feuchtigkeit, entstanden durch Sabbern, aufgeben.
Naja, eher richtig ist, daß ich bei der sehr angenehmen Gesellschaft mit dieteraalland und eines später hinzugekommenen Nachbarn und nach 4 Flaschen Bier nicht gemerkt habe, daß ich meine Kamera verstellt habe.#g
Beim Einstellen der Fotos nach einer weiteren Flasche Bier war´s mir dann schon egal.
Meine R-Haken sind aus 1,2 mm VA-Draht Schweißdrat in der Länge von 100 cm) selber gebogen und werden um die Wirbelsäule gedreht (beim Fisch natürlich). Da ist noch nie einer abgefallen. 

Dieter,

danke für Dein Lob und ich hoffe, diesem Treffen können zukünftig noch weitere folgen.
Es hat einfach Spaß gemacht!:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Meine R-Haken sind aus 1,2 mm VA-Draht Schweißdrat in der Länge von 100 cm) selber gebogen und werden um die Wirbelsäule gedreht (beim Fisch natürlich). Da ist noch nie einer abgefallen. 
Die fertigen Haken haben eine Länge von etwa 20 cm.

Jetzt habe ich glatt vergessen, Fotos der R-Haken anzuhängen:


----------



## leopard_afrika (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hi siggi,
schauste hier wegen dem namen  
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3415789&postcount=29


----------



## sprogoe (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> hi siggi,
> schauste hier wegen dem namen
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3415789&postcount=29



Danke Dirk, 
für den Hinweis. War ich zu faul zum suchen, oder schafft mein alter Kopf nicht mehr richtig?
Wie dem auch sei, nach dem anstrengenden Wochenende hoffentlich verzeihlich.

Uwe / aal60,
ich hoffe, Du kannst mir noch mal verzeihen. Freundschaft:m

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Danke Dirk,
> für den Hinweis. War ich zu faul zum suchen, oder schafft mein alter Kopf nicht mehr richtig?
> Wie dem auch sei, nach dem anstrengenden Wochenende hoffentlich verzeihlich.
> 
> ...



Na Siggi, das kann ich verzeihen, aber ich bin für schöne Bilder. #6

Habe ähnliche Kehlhaken, schon seit über 30Jahren im Gebrauch. 
Hier mal der Link: http://www.forellenteichangeln.de/b...gler/raeuchern/herstellung-von-kehlhaken.html

Für diejenigen,die es noch nicht kennen. Mit Erweiterungshaken lassen sich auch grosse Fische heiß räuchern.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (16. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Uwe,

schön, daß Du den Link  eingebracht hast, können sich sicher viele Boardies Anregungen zum Nachbau holen.
Wie gesagt, da sitzt wirklich jeder Fisch bombenfest.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hatte ich ja schon mal im AB und AFF sowie im Forellenteichangeln.

Falls mal Draht gebraucht wird .... .

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (2. September 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ich habe gerade auf ebay gesehen, daß die von mir verwendete 200 L Tonne im Preis gesenkt wurde, sowohl im Sofortkaufpreis wie auch bei den Versandkosten.
Sie kostet momentan 20.-€ + 12,90 € Versand.
Wer sich also, so wie ich, einen Räucherofen daraus selber bauen will, sollte zugreifen.
Diese Art von Tonne habe ich sonst nirgends gesehen und kann sie für den Zweck nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (25. September 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Nachdem mein Bericht zum Bau dieser Räuchertonne in der Septemberausgabe des Onlinemagazin Anglerpraxis veröffentlicht wurde, stelle ich fest, daß der Verkäufer dieser Tonne bei ebay allein schon im September 5 Tonnen verkauft hat. Der Link dazu stand ja auch in meinem threat.
Die Monate davor ging da nicht so viel.

Ich gehe davon aus, daß einige der Käufer Boardies sein könnten, die sich jetzt ebenfalls in aller Stille so einen Ofen bauen.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dann mal weitere Erfolgsberichte folgen würden.

Ansonsten frohes Schaffen, viel Erfolg und schöne Grüße von Siggi


----------



## aal60 (25. September 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ... in aller Stille so einen Ofen bauen.
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn dann mal weitere Erfolgsberichte folgen würden. ...



Siggi das sehe ich auch so, wenn man soch schon was abkupfert und das darf, sollte man auch mal hier einen kleinen Post hinterlassen.

Den ein Thread lebt von den Postings....


----------



## sprogoe (25. September 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



aal60 schrieb:


> Siggi das sehe ich auch so, wenn man soch schon was abkupfert und das darf, sollte man auch mal hier einen kleinen Post hinterlassen.
> 
> Den ein Thread lebt von den Postings....



richtig Uwe,

heute wurde eine weitere Tonne verkauft, das heißt, allein im September 6 Stück, wahrscheinlich doch einige Boardies, die den Selbstbau ausführen möchten.
Sollen sie auch herzlich gerne, nur auch mal darüber berichten, interessiert uns doch alle.
Ich werde in Kürze nochmal den gleichen Ofen bauen, nur mit einer anderen Transportachse. Natürlich berichte ich auch dann wieder an dieser Stelle.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ich frage mich nun doch allen Ernstes, in welcher Hinterhofschmiede sich die heimlichen Baumeister eines Räucherofens aus der hier beschriebenen Tonne verstecken.
Seit Anfang September, also ab dem Zeitpunkt, als mein threat im Anglermagazin veröffentlicht wurde, sind von dieser Tonne bis heute 15 Stück verkauft worden.

Also,
wenn noch einige Selbstbauer unter Euch sind, die das gleiche Vorhaben verwirklichen wollen, berichtet mal über Euer Tun.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, hat der Verkäufer der Tonnen schon über Tantiemen mit Dir verhandelt?


----------



## sprogoe (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Siggi, hat der Verkäufer der Tonnen schon über Tantiemen mit Dir verhandelt?



Nee Jochen,
bestimmt nicht. Das Ganze soll auch nicht so aussehen, als wollte ich Werbung für den Verkäufer machen.
Ich wundere mich nur, wer plötzlich die ganzen Tonnen kauft, allein von gestern abend bis heute sind schon wieder 4 Stück weg.
Ich wollte nur dazu anregen, daß, wenn andere Boardies sich auch Räucheröfen daraus bauen, sie doch dann auch mal darüber berichten sollten, kann doch nur hilfreich für alle sein, da ja jeder auch eigene Ideen verwirklicht, aus denen wir alle was lernen können.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, sollte auch nur Spass sein. Aber da kann man mal sehn was so eine Reportage ausmacht. Ich schreibe schon lange keine genauen Fanggebiete mehr ins Netz. Das haben wir letztes We auf der Ostsee wieder gesehen als an dem Boot meines Kumpels 3 Boote hingen. Fuhren wir weg, kamen die gleich hinterher.

Und für so einen Bericht wie Deinen muss man Bilder machen und schreiben das ist zu Anstrengend. In anderen Foren wo ein Danke Button existiert hat man 78 Klicks aber 6 Danke klicks. Das macht echt keinen Spass. Und wie es oben schon stand: solche anderen Berichte halten so einen Fred am Leben und man lernt immer dazu. Aber in den Foren gibt es leider überwiegend Leecher die immer nur alles in sich einsaugen.

Respekt übrigens zu deiner Räuchertonne. Schönes Projekt.


----------



## sprogoe (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Alles okay Jochen,

ich mache das auch so ähnlich, denn plappert man zu viel aus, steht man am Ende selber mit leeren Händen da.

Ich habe es erst am Samstag an einem Forellenpuff erlebt, daß ich richtig gut gefangen habe, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Anglern, unter anderem auch 6 schöne Saiblinge bis 600 g Stückgewicht.
1 Kollege sagte dann mal, die Saiblinge stehen wohl alle in Deiner Ecke?
Aber die Methode, wie ich sie fangen konnte, habe ich auch nicht verraten.
Heute findet an diesem Teich ein Besatz mit Lachsforellen und Saiblingen statt, also werde ich in den nächsten Tagen wieder dort auftauchen; gleiche Ecke, gleiche Methode und ich werde mein Maul halten, sofern es denn wieder klappen sollte.
Genau wie Du habe ich es vor Jahren mal in Dänemark erlebt, nach einem Sturm noch nachmittags rausgefahren, alle fischten um die Brückenfeiler herum und mein Boot driftete ab, bis ich einen Unterwasserberg auf dem Echolot feststellte.
An der Stelle habe ich mit meinem Kumpel in 2,5 Stunden mehr als 1 Zentner Dorsche gefangen.
Am nächsten Morgen war noch kein Angler auf dem Wasser, bis wir rausfuhren; gefolgt von ca. 10 Booten, aber die Stelle haben wir an dem Tag natürlich nicht angefahren.
Nicht das meine Verschwiegenheit etwas mit Futterneid zu tun hat, aber ich fühle mich dann so eingeengt, daß es schon keinen Spaß mehr macht.
Ich fische am liebsten für mich alleine und wenn ich dann Erfolg habe, koste ich ihn auch gern alleine aus, denn Leergeld haben wir alle zahlen müssen.

In diesem Sinne, weiterhin guten Erfolg für Dich und noch einen schönen Sonntag
wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## dieteraalland (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hallo siggi, 
mußt unbedingt beim tonnendealer um provision anfragen |bla:, wenn der umsatz so in die höhe schnellt soll er dich daran beteiligen #6
gruß dieter


----------



## sprogoe (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> hallo siggi,
> mußt unbedingt beim tonnendealer um provision anfragen |bla:, wenn der umsatz so in die höhe schnellt soll er dich daran beteiligen #6
> gruß dieter



Hallo Dieter,
alter Sportsfreund.
1 Tonne als Geschenk hätte ich ja gerne angenommen und daraus nochmal so einen Ofen gebaut, zumal ich noch eine interessante Achse da liegen habe.
Da ich aber ein bescheidener Mensch bin (als heutiger Rentner lernt man ja schnell, bescheiden zu sein), bin ich auch so zufrieden und glücklich.

Alles Gute Dir weiterhin
es grüßt Dich Siggi


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, dafür bringste aber super Beiträge. Auch als bescheidener Rentner. Ich lese immer wenn Du irgendwo geschrieben hast. Bitte weiter so.


----------



## sprogoe (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Siggi, dafür bringste aber super Beiträge. Auch als bescheidener Rentner. Ich lese immer wenn Du irgendwo geschrieben hast. Bitte weiter so.



Danke für die Blumen, Jochen,

ich werde gerne wieder etwas einstellen, wenn ich wieder was gebaut oder zubereitet habe, was andere auch interessieren könnte.

Bis dann mal wieder und alles Gute,
wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Heute habe ich nochmal was Feines in meiner grünen (Umwelt) Tonne geräuchert.
33 Forellen und 7 Saiblinge Stückgewicht bis 600 g.

Alles ist schon an die Abnehmer verteilt, außer 3 der größten Saiblinge, auf die freue ich mich schon morgen mittag.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Lecker sind sie, die Saiblinge.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## dieteraalland (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Lecker sind sie, die Saiblinge.
> 
> Gruß Siggi


 
die sehen auch gelungen aus #6, da bekommt man lust auf mehr |supergri.


----------



## sprogoe (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> die sehen auch gelungen aus #6, da bekommt man lust auf mehr |supergri.



Lieber Dieter,

davon hole ich mir auch noch mehr.
Die meisten Angler haben noch gar nicht geschnallt, daß die da drin sind und wenn, wissen sie nicht, wie man sie rausholt.

Beißverhalten ist bei den Saiblingen etwas schwieriger wie bei Forellen, aber einmal an der Rute gehen die ab wie ein Zäpfchen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## misupulamer (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Servus Leute, moin Siggi,

ich habe nun deinen Thread begeistert gelesen, ich muss sagen sehr feine Tonne, aber vor allem super Ergebnis aus Tonne und Fisch 
Damit Du dich auf einen weiteren Abnehmer einer Tonne einstellen kannst, meld ich mich schonmal im Vorfeld an °°
Nach Verhandlungen mit den Grundstückseigentümern (quasi meine oldies) werd ich mir prompt die Tonne kaufen. Statt dem Schweißen werd ich allerdings komplett auf Verschraubung setzen, allein weil ich lieber schraub als schweiß und mir kein Gerät leihen müsste.

Ansonsten ists eine super Anleitung und vor allem ein klasse Ergebnis, zumal es eine kostengünstige Möglichkeit und ein Unikat ist.
Bin hellaufbegeistert von deinem Ofen.

Sofern das OK bei mir gegeben wird, werd ich natürlich das Ganze genauso dokumentieren und später veröffentlichen.
Vielen Dank nochmals für die reingesteckte Arbeit 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sprogoe (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für die Blumen.
Freut mich sehr, daß Dich mein threat so animiert hat, daß Du nun einen Eigenbau nach meinem Vorbild vornehmen willst.

Dazu wünsche ich Dir gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß bei der Arbeit.

Ich möchte nur noch mal betonen, daß ich zu dem Verkäufer dieser Tonnen in keinerlei Beziehung stehe, aber ich finde sie so ideal, daß ich einfach mal den Link zu seiner ebay-Seite eingestellt habe.

Momentan hat er wohl keine mehr eingestellt, aber auf meine Nachfrage hin, teilte er mir mit, daß in Kürze wohl wieder welche zur Verfügung stehen.
Ich hatte nämlich vor, mir auch noch eine zuzulegen.

Laß mal was von Deinem Eigenbau hören und vor allem auch sehen (Fotos).

Bis dahin alles Gute wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## misupulamer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Da isser wieder.
Ich hab das nur erwähnt, weil ich ja gelesen hab, dass du öfter mal nachschaust, wieviele Tonnen in letzter Zeit erworben worden sind 
Hatte auch gestern nachgefragt, Anfang November wird er neue reinbekommen, das passt, denn am Samstag gehts an Lachsforellenangeln, kann also bis zur Fertigstellung schonmal die Truhe füllen =)

Natürlich kommt eine passende Dokumentation samt Fotos, wenns ok ist würd ichs dann in deinen trööt hier mit reinpacken ?

Bis denne, 
Viele Gruß 

Michael


----------



## sprogoe (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



misupulamer schrieb:


> Natürlich kommt eine passende Dokumentation samt Fotos, wenns ok ist würd ichs dann in deinen trööt hier mit reinpacken ?
> 
> Bis denne,
> Viele Gruß
> ...




gerne doch, Michael.

Stößt sicherlich bei einigen Boardies auf reges Interesse.
Wie gesagt, werde ich solch eine Räuchertonne nochmal bauen und zwar genau identisch mit der hier beschriebenen, da es meiner Meinung nach nichts zu verbessern gibt.
Das einzige, was anders wird, ist dann die Achse mit Rädern.

Ein Kumpel von mir (knapp 80 Jahre alt) hatte so einen Spaß an meiner Tonne, daß er mich gefragt hat, ob ich ihm auch so eine baue.
Wenn es so weit ist, werde ich auch darüber berichten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hi siggi,
hab mir jetzt noch mal deine bilder angeschaut. tolle tonne- weiterhin. jetzt, nach ein paar wochen fällt mir aber etwas auf, was mich zu einer frage veranlasst: hast du probleme in der wärmewirkung auf deine reifen festgestellt? rein optisch würde ich subjektiv meinen, so in der nähe des feuerloches bzw. des aschekastens entsteht ja nicht wenig hitze, bzw. auch beim nachwerfen evtl. mal funkenflug.
lg
dirk


----------



## misupulamer (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ich werd sie ähnlich bauen siggi, danke für deine Zustimmung 
Ich fang gerade an den Ofen zu konstruieren am Rechner, ich stell dafür auch später die Zeichnungen zur Verfügung.

Bezüglich der Wärmeentwicklung auf die Räder hab ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht.
Die wärme sollte keine große Rolle spielen, zum einen wegen der Lackbeschichtung zum anderen wegen des Radabstandes, wenn sie parallel zur Öffnung der Feuerstelle im Abstand stehen. Dazu kommt das Hartgummiprofil, die sind schon resistent, da mach ich mir keinen Kopf =)

Grüße

Michael


----------



## misupulamer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

So, ich steh in den Startlöchern, ich fang schonmal an ein paar Sachen für den Ofen zu bestellen...
In der Theorie schaut die Konstruktion gut aus, leider wird das natürlich wieder nicht mit dem Material und der Materialstärke passen, die ich irgendwo auftreiben kann, demnach siehts nur am PC super aus 
Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden....


----------



## sprogoe (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> hi siggi,
> hab mir jetzt noch mal deine bilder angeschaut. tolle tonne- weiterhin. jetzt, nach ein paar wochen fällt mir aber etwas auf, was mich zu einer frage veranlasst: hast du probleme in der wärmewirkung auf deine reifen festgestellt? rein optisch würde ich subjektiv meinen, so in der nähe des feuerloches bzw. des aschekastens entsteht ja nicht wenig hitze, bzw. auch beim nachwerfen evtl. mal funkenflug.
> lg
> dirk



nee Dirk,

absolut nicht. Der ganze Feuerkasten wird zwar warm, aber nicht unbedingt heiß. Die Schublade kann ich ohne weiteres mit bloßen Händen anfassen, ohne mich zu verbrennen.
Feuerkasten und Schublade sind aus 4 mm Stahlblech.
Die Reifen sind außerdem aus Vollgummi.

Beim nächsten Mal, wenn´s ein nächstes Mal gibt, würde ich sie schon anders setzen und zwar auf die Rückseite des Feuerkastens.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## dieteraalland (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> nee Dirk,
> 
> absolut nicht. Der ganze Feuerkasten wird zwar warm, aber nicht unbedingt heiß. Die Schublade kann ich ohne weiteres mit *bloßen Händen anfassen*, ohne mich zu verbrennen.
> Feuerkasten und Schublade sind aus 4 mm Stahlblech.
> ...


 
das kann ich bezeugen. zudem steht immer eine fl.kühlmittel parat wenns wirklich mal zu heiß wird *gg

gruß Dieter


----------



## sprogoe (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> das kann ich bezeugen. zudem steht immer eine fl.kühlmittel parat wenns wirklich mal zu heiß wird *gg
> 
> gruß Dieter




richtig Dieter,

was ist schon eine gemütliche Räucherrunde ohne Kühlmittel?

Langsam muß man aber draußen schon über Heißgetränke nachdenken.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## ein Angler (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hi Leute
Ich hoffe es wird mir verziehen wenn ich mich mal einklinke.
Ich habe auch vor mir diesen Winter etwas in dieser Art zu bauen, da ist die Anleitung schon mal sehr gut. Nun ich habe aber noch etliche Edelstahlrohre mit gut 1,5mm Wandung in einem Durchmesser von 250 mm zu liegen. Gehen sie vom Durchmesser her auch oder ist es zu wenig. Ich will auch mal nen Barsch oder 60ziger Hecht drin räuchern, ja halt was so an den Haken schwimmt.
Andreas


----------



## dieteraalland (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> richtig Dieter,
> 
> was ist schon eine gemütliche Räucherrunde ohne Kühlmittel?
> 
> ...


 
auch da kann ihnen geholfen werden :m

habe da noch einige gute rezepte im hinterkopf 

gruß Dieter


----------



## sprogoe (20. November 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe noch etwas an der Räuchertonne verändert, was ich hier gerne vorstellen möchte:
Da ich gerade Speck im Kaltrauch hängen hatte und ich aber gerne noch etwas Käse und einige gekaufte Mettwürstchen hinein legen wollte, hatte ich das Problem, daß ich den oberen Rost nicht weiter in den unteren Bereich hängen konnte, da der Speck sonst zu tief hing.
Also habe ich mir einen zusätzlichen Rost gebaut, der den halben Durchmesser der Tonne hat.
So hängt der Speck auf der linken Seite frei nach unten und rechts auf dem Zusatzrost liegen meine Würstchen und der Käse.
Die Gitterauflage wurde aus sogenanntem Streckmetall aus dem Baumarkt geschnitten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (22. November 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Sehr schön Siggi.

Aber was hängt denn da für ein Batzen Fleisch rum.Igittigitt der sieht ja eklig aus.

Bring mir das Teil mal ,dann haste keinen Ärger mit deiner Frau und deinen Freunden.

Ich entsorg das fachgerecht bei mir!!!


----------



## sprogoe (22. November 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Tino schrieb:


> Sehr schön Siggi.
> 
> Aber was hängt denn da für ein Batzen Fleisch rum.Igittigitt der sieht ja eklig aus.
> 
> ...



Hey Tino,

Du kannst doch das mindestens genauso gut, "Ekelkram" herstellen.
Aber Du kennst das doch, wer nichts tut (Rentner) soll wenigstens gut essen und jetzt zur kalten Jahreszeit kommt so´n bischen Speck schon ganz gut.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (22. November 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

So siehts aus,Siggi.

Iss bloss mal was ,auf dem Foto bist ja schon ganz dünne.

Aber warte. Bald kommt mein Fleisch mit der Post.(kein Witz)

Ich habe das sagenhafte Glück, dass in einem reinem Schinken und Wurstforum jemand Mangalitzaschweine selbst hält und schlachtet.

Den Räucherfreund habe ich gefragt ob er was verkauft und ich habe gleich ca. 18kg hausgeschlachtetes Mangalitzafleisch bei ihm bestellt.

Deswegen habe ich noch nichts gemacht.

Wildschwein werde ich auch dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal zu Schinken machen.


----------



## sprogoe (23. November 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tino,

dann gutes Gelingen bei allem was Du machst, 

wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Tino (23. November 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Vielen Dank,Siggi.

Das wünsche ich dir auch.


----------



## dieteraalland (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

siggi du alter tüftler,

da läuft einem das wasser im mund zusammen. 
habe mir auch ein paar roste in meinem schrank gebaut siehe hier.
gruß dieter


----------



## sprogoe (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo mein lieber Dieter,

da hast Du ja ein bischen mehr wie ein normales Abendessen hängen.
Sieht aber super lecker aus, besonders der Wels, da kann ich nur guten Appetit wünschen.
Ich sehe, Du verwendest Haken mit 2 Spitzen aus VA. Ich habe ja schon sehr viele selbstgebogene Haken, die um die Wirbelsäule der Fische gedreht werden, aber bei ebay bietet im Moment jemand selbstgebaute Haken wie die, die Du verwendest an, da habe ich auch noch mal zugeschlagen, besonders bei dem Preis; 50 Stück für 15.- € plus 4.- € Versand.

Weiterhin alles Gute und gutes Gelingen wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## aal60 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Das geht noch günstiger!  Selbstbiegen

Anleitung gibt es im Forum ... .


----------



## sprogoe (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hast recht Uwe,

den Link dazu hattest Du ja schon mal eingestellt, habe ich auch gesehen.
Mein Gedanke war, einmal diese gekauften auszuprobieren und wenn die den Anforderungen nicht gerecht werden, einfach wieder zu versteigern.
Ich finde, sie sind nicht schlecht gemacht, die 2 Spitzen sind sogar an den Schaft punktgeschweißt und für solch eine Arbeit finde ich 0,30.- € für das Stück nicht zuviel.

Auch Dir alles Gute weiterhin wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## dieteraalland (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

da ich von natur aus ein fauler hund bin |supergri, hab ich sie mir auch gekauft.
30 stc. hab auf einem flohmarkt erstanden.
nach einigem feilschen |bla: und anschließenden tränenausbruch des dealers:c für 7 euronen #6


----------



## sprogoe (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ich sehe gerade auf ebay, daß der Verkäufer dieser Tonnen wohl auf Grund der letzten Verkaufserfolge ein wenig übermütig wird.
Die Tonnen kosten inzwischen schon 25.- € + 14,90 € Versand.

Trotz des stolzen Preises scheint die Nachfrage dafür aber immer noch vorhanden zu sein.

Bin mal gespannt, ob hier irgendwann einmal jemand seinen Eigenbau vorstellt, würde mich sehr freuen.

Allen einen schönen 2. Advent wünscht Siggi


----------



## dieteraalland (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade auf ebay, daß der Verkäufer dieser Tonnen wohl auf Grund der letzten Verkaufserfolge ein wenig übermütig wird.
> Die Tonnen kosten inzwischen schon 25.- € + 14,90 € Versand.
> 
> Trotz des stolzen Preises scheint die Nachfrage dafür aber immer noch vorhanden zu sein.
> ...


 
tja siggi, wie dass so ist im leben,angebot und nachfrage regeln den preis 

auch ich schließe mich den adventsgrüßen an |wavey:

ansonsten allen einen gruß dieter


----------



## misupulamer (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Servus,

habe ja gesagt ich melde mich wenn ich an das Projekt Räuchertonne rangehe.
Nun ja, ich hab mich dann doch dazu entschlossen, die Arbeit nicht aufzunehmen, sondern einen fertigen Ofen zu erwerben.
2 Wochen hab ich gesucht bis dann plötzlich der Richtige ins Netz kam, ein Schnapper.
Musste dafür halt an nem Samstag 200 km fahren, aber das Teil ist klasse.
Wenn ich daheim bin pack ich mal ein paar Fotos hier rein. (Btw. 1. Räuchergang mit Mettwurst ist positiv geglückt)


----------



## dieteraalland (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

so, denn mal allen tüftlern, ein schönes weihnachtsfest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sowie einen guten rutsch und erfolgreiches angeljahr 2012


----------



## sprogoe (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> so, denn mal allen tüftlern, ein schönes weihnachtsfest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch ich als Themenstarter wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, alles Gute im neuen Jahr und sage allen, die sich für meinen threat interessiert haben ein herzliches Dankeschön.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



misupulamer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe ja gesagt ich melde mich wenn ich an das Projekt Räuchertonne rangehe.
> Nun ja, ich hab mich dann doch dazu entschlossen, die Arbeit nicht aufzunehmen, sondern einen fertigen Ofen zu erwerben.
> ...




Hey misupulamer,

wo sind Deine versprochenen Fotos vom Ofen und auch von Deinen Rauchprodukten?
Du weißt doch, auf sowas sind wir immer neugierig.

Ansonsten ein schönes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2012
wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (20. April 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

sind ja in letzter Zeit jede Menge dieser Tonnen verkauft worden, Dank der Verlinkung auf meinen threat.
Nun kosten sie aber schon 30.- € + Versand, ist klar, Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis.

Wollte Euch Selbstbauer noch auf eine gleiche Tonne hinweisen, die aber noch für 25.- € + Versand zu bekommen ist:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/230777004122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Dann noch viel Spaß und Erfolg Euch allen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hab´ mal wieder ein bischen gebastelt und dabei heraus gekommen ist dieser "Black Firetiger": 

Die Tonne ist zwar etwas anders, da sie keinen abnehmbaren Deckel hat, die Fische werden durch die groß bemessene Fronttür am Gitterrost aufgehängt.
Die Tür ist 60 cm in der Höhe und 37 cm in der Breite (Bogenmaß) und mit 3 Scharnieren befestigt. Verschlossen wird sie mittels 2 Spannverschlüssen.
Als Feuerstelle habe ich einen alten Badeofenuntersatz genommen, auf den die Räuchertonne mit einem angeschweißten Ring gesteckt wird, zum Transport kann man also Tonne und Brenner einfach voneinander trennen.
Der Vorteil bei solch einer Feuerstelle besteht darin, daß die eingesetzten Schamottsteine die Wärme speichern.
Rauchabzug mit Drosselklappe wie bei meinen zuvor schon vorgestelltem Eigenbau.
Thermometer 0 - 120 Grad, Räuchermehlschale und Tropfblech, wie auch im nächsten Bericht mit weiteren Fotos zu sehen.
Die Tonne ist von außen mit bis zu 650 Grad hitzebeständigem Lack in schwarz lackiert und auch eingebrannt.

Da ich ja mit einer Räuchertonne auskomme, werde ich diese zum Verkauf anbieten und in den nächsten Tagen bei ebay einstellen.
Es sei denn, hier im Board ist jemand, der Interesse daran hat, der könnte mich dann per PN kontaktieren. Geht aber nur an Selbstabholer.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hier noch die restlichen Fotos:

Siggi


----------



## mig23 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

na, das ist doch mal wieder ein richtig schickes teil !
wollte für meinen ofen auch einen badeofenuntersatz haben, aber es war nix aufzutreiben !


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

#6#6#6


----------



## Tino (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Erstklassige Arbeit, Siggi.


----------



## sprogoe (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

danke, Leute für die Anerkennung.

aber ich muß sagen, die grüne Tonne ist ne´ Idee besser, also ist diese hier halt die 2. Beste.

Bald folgt noch eine Weitere und die wird noch besser wie die grüne.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## dieteraalland (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

nun damit belegst du ja schon *zwei* vordere plätze, in der hitliste #r
auch wieder gut gelungen #6


----------



## sprogoe (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

nu wart mal ab, lieber Dieter,
die Bastelei geht bald weiter. Hab noch ne Tonne da, ähnlich wie die grüne, aber 10 cm höher, Allerdings hat die einen etwas schwachen Boden, weil da keine Flüssigkeit oder Schüttgut drin war, sondern Zitronensäure in Plastiksäcken.
Mal sehen, hab da noch so nen massiven Deckel, vielleicht den als Boden anbringen und den Originalboden raustrennen.

Wenn´s so weit ist, sieht man es hier wieder.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



mig23 schrieb:


> na, das ist doch mal wieder ein richtig schickes teil !
> wollte für meinen ofen auch einen badeofenuntersatz haben, aber es war nix aufzutreiben !




schau doch mal bei ebay rein:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=...er-/131227/i.html?_nkw=badeofen&_arr=1&_rdc=1


Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> schau doch mal bei ebay rein:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=badeofen&_arm=1&_armi=Tonnen+%26+F%C3%A4sser&_armm=94&_ruu=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.de%2Fsch%2FTonnen-Fasser-%2F131227%2Fi.html%3F_nkw%3Dbadeofen%26_arr%3D1&_rdc=1
> 
> ...


 
für solche preise hätte ich hier auch was aufgetrieben ! ist mir aber alles viel zu teuer ! mein ofen kostete so wie er jetz ist nur 20 -25 €


----------



## sprogoe (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo,

die im Beitrag 91 vorgestellte Räuchertonne ist über ebay verkauft und wird heute abgeholt.
Jetzt kann es bald an das nächste Projekt gehen.
Weiterer Bericht folgt dann nach Fertigstellung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

da schlummert mein nächstes "Baby".

Nachdem ich auf ebay wieder so ein erstklassiges Fass ersteigert habe, wird daraus wieder eine Räuchertonne gebaut.
Eine detailierte Baubeschreibung werde ich dafür nicht abliefern, da sie fast identisch gebaut wird, wie die am Anfang beschriebene grüne Räuchertonne. Nach Fertigstellung folgen aber einige aussagefähige Fotos.
Geändert wird nur die Fronttür, welche nun eine Größe von 40 x 60 cm bekommt, um besser im Ofeninneren hantieren zu können, der Brennraum für das Holz wird mit 34 cm Länge etwas größer und der Ofen bekommt eine ganz andere Transportachse.
Gestern habe ich schon die ersten Ausschnitte gemacht.
Außerdem wird diesmal die Innenlackierung entfernt, da in diesem Fass ein chemisches Produkt und keins für Lebensmittelzwecke gelagert war.

Ich glaube, danach muß ich den Titel dieses threat´s ändern auf:
"Bau meiner noch besseren bisher besten Räuchertonne". 

Dann wünsche ich Allen frohes Schaffen und sage bis bald.

Siggi


----------



## aal60 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi wir sind gespannt darauf.

Bei mir gibt es heute Forellen, aber leider geräuchert aus dem Froster....


----------



## sprogoe (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Uwe,
das geht aber auch, wie heißt es immer?
Spare in der Zeit, dann hast Du etwas in der Not.

Guten Appetit und schöne Pfingsten noch.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Und geschmeckt haben sie auch, obwohl sie schon etwas länger auf Eis lagen.

Euch Alllen  Schöne Pfingstfeiertage!


----------



## sprogoe (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

sag´ ich doch:

in der allergrößten Not, schmeckt der Fisch auch ohne Brot,
lag er auch länger mal auf Eis, ist er noch lange kein Schei(ß)

und Uwe,
einen Vorteil hat das Ganze auch noch, wenigstens standen Deine Nachbarn nicht schon wieder Schlange hinter Deiner Hecke.

Schöne Pfingsten wünsche ich auch allen hier.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Habe fertig, guckst Du!

Fehlt nur noch ein Stützfuß, damit das Teil schön in Waage stehenbleibt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

aber dann kam der Hammer!

Das Ausbrennen habe ich wohl ein wenig übertrieben, der ganze blaue Lack ist verbrannt, also wird abgeschmiergelt und die Tonne von außen komplett mit schwarzem hitzebeständigem Lack versehen.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Siggi

Einfach Klasse deine Arbeit. Wieviel schaffst du im Monat???

Ich mach die Werbung via Internet und ab geht er.

Sehr schöne Räuchertonnen,dass muss ich schon sagen!!!


----------



## sprogoe (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

danke Tino,

morgen werde ich die alte Farbe außen und innen abschleifen.
von außen dann schwarz lackieren, innen roh, da überzieht sich so wie so alles mit einer schönen, fettigen "Schutzschicht".
Dann kommt noch ein klappbarer Stützfuß unter den Brennertopf, eine Rostauflage ca. 20 cm tiefer, so daß ich den Einhängerost "tieferlegen" kann, um liegendes Räuchergut zu verarbeiten, alles wie bei der 1. (grünen) Tonne. 

Nach Fertigstellung kommen noch ein paar Fotos.

Als nächstes ist noch mal etwas ähnliches geplant, allerdings mit einer einfachen, kostenlosen Tonne wie im Beitrag 91.
allerdings mit einem Brennertopf mit Schublade.
Diese ist für einen sehr guten Bekannten, der das Teil seinem Schwager (Angler) schenken möchte.
Er bezahlt das Material und gut isses.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Nun erhälst Du, Siggi; den Beinamen der Tonnenmacher! :m

Bei der Höhe könntest Du noch zwischen den Stangen ca. 20cm
lange Hakenösen mit weiteren Stangen als Zwischenebene einhängen. So habe ich es letztes Mal bei mir gemacht und weitere 36 Forellen an 3 Stangen bei einer Stangenlänge von 730mm aufhängen können.
Mehr ging dann nicht mehr rein.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

mann Uwe,
auch nicht schlecht. Früher war ich der "Tonnenchauffeur", mit ´nem 40-Tonner die Autobahnen rauf und runter und nun der "Tonnenmacher".

Am WE hatte ich in der grünen Tonne 36 Forellen, paßten locker rein und mehr Platz brauch ich z.Zt. auch nicht.
Es sei denn, ich pflanz mir so ne´ hohe Hecke wie Du und laß das halbe Dorf dahinter Schlange stehen.|supergri


Gruß Siggi


----------



## maki1980 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Was für ein Prachtexemplar.
Würde sich auch bei mir im Garten gut machen 

Siggi: Weitermachen


----------



## sprogoe (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

dann bastel mal schön, wie es geht, kannst Du ja hier lesen.:m

Aber danke für´s Kompliment.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

heute habe ich mich schweren Herzens von der zuerst vorgestellten grünen Räuchertonne getrennt.
Unser Briefträger hat mich wochenlang bekniet, ihm das Teil zu verkaufen und weil ich ja noch die im Beitrag 107 / 108 vorgestellte Tonne habe (inzwischen außen schwarz lackiert mit hitzebeständiger Farbe), war das kein großes Problem, aber irgendwie hat mein Herz doch sehr daran gehangen.

Irgendwann baue ich mal wieder und stelle es hier vor.

Ich bedanke mich bei Euch für die rege Anteilnahme und wünsche allen weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

nachdem ich hier schon lange nichts mehr gepostet habe, ist es nun mal wieder an der Zeit, meine Weiterentwicklung der im Beitrag 107 vorgestellten Räuchertonne vorzustellen.

In einem anderen threat wurde ich von 2 Boardies mal aufgeklärt, daß von den Fischern unserer Küsten von jeher zum Räuchern eigentlich nur Holz verwendet wird und Räuchermehl garnicht oder selten zum Einsatz kommt.
Ich dachte ja bisher, daß ich auf Grund der jahrelangen hobbymäßig betriebenen Räucherei eigentlich alles wüsste und auch richtig mache, aber, wie es meine Art ist, fing ich an nachzudenken und zu experimentieren.
Bei Recherchen über Google stieß ich dann auf diese Seite:

http://www.fisch-bestellen.de/epages/17116809.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17116809/Categories/R%C3%A4ucherwissen/R%C3%A4ucheranleitung

Sicher kennen einige von Euch diese bereits.
Was mich zum Grübeln brachte, war die Anleitung, den Ofen mit einer größeren Menge Holz anzuheizen und die Fische erst dann in den Ofen zu bringen, wenn nur noch Restglut vorhanden ist und der Garprozess quasi rauchfrei, ohne Nachlegen von Brennholz stattfindet.
Wie in Punkt "4. Der Garprozess" geschrieben steht, würde ein Nachlegen und somit das Wiederaufflammen zur Ruß- und Schadstoffbildung beitragen.

Ich habe daraufhin einen Versuch gestartet und den Brennraum mit einer ordentlichen Menge sauber gestapelten Buchenholz gefüllt und abgebrannt.
Dabei stieg die Hitze sehr hoch und ich mußte sogar den Deckel abnehmen, da ich schon Angst um mein Thermometer hatte, welches sich schon in der 2. Umlaufrunde befand. Nachdem die offenen Flammen erloschen und die Temperatur auf knapp unter 100 Grad gefallen war, schloß ich den Deckel und beobachtete den Temperaturverlauf.
Bereits nach 15 min war die Temperatur unter 70 Grad gefallen und nach ca. 30 - 35 min waren es nur noch knapp 60 Grad.
Also, für den Garprozess nicht unbedingt ausreichend.

Ich besorgte mir dann 7 Ziegelsteine.
Davon wurden 4 Steine um den Brennertopf gestellt und nachdem der Holzstapel entzündet war, 3 Steine quer über die 4 anderen gelegt; zwischen allen Steinen blieben Spalten von einigen Zentimetern.
Das Abbrennen des Holzstapels geschah wieder bei geöffnetem Deckel und nachdem nur Glut und keine offenen Flammen mehr im Ofen waren, wurden bei einer Temperatur von knapp 100 Grad die Fische eingehängt und der Deckel geschlossen.
Zu- und Abluftöffnung blieben voll geöffnet.
Die Temperatur viel langsam auf 80 Grad und hielt sich auch nach 35 min Garzeit in dem Bereich. Die Bauchlappen der Fische waren voll geöffnet, was auf eine Durchgarung schließen ließ und die Fischhaut war im Gegensatz zu einer Garung über offener Holzflamme noch vollkommen silbrig, da der Garvorgang ja rauchfrei ablief.

Ich habe daraufhin die Glut mit fein gespaltenem Buchenholz abgedeckt und den Rauchprozess in Gang gesetzt.
Die Temperatur hielt sich dabei wärend der ganzen Zeit im Bereich von 60 - 55 Grad, so, wie es auf dieser Seite empfohlen wird.
Die Zuluftöffnung hatte ich bis auf 2 mm geschlossen und die Abluftöffnung war voll geöffnet.
Ab und an entstanden kleinere Flammen, die ich entweder durch Schließen der Öfnungen, oder durch das Aufsteuen einer kleinen Menge grober Räucherspäne erstickte.

Nach 1:45 Std. war auch der Räucherprozess meines Erachtens ausreichend lang, obwohl noch nicht alle Holzspäne verglüht waren.
Das fertige Ergebnis waren dann wirklich goldgelb geräucherte Forellen, nicht braun oder sogar dunkelbraun und zudem noch mit schöner gatter und nicht eingeschrumpelter Haut.

Früher nahm ich immer an, daß ein Räucherfisch mit goldgelber Haut zu wenig geräuchert wurde (z.B. Kieler Sprotten) aber nach diesem Experiment glaube ich schon, daß die Erfahrung der alten Küstenfischer doch nicht zu verachten ist.

Hier nun noch einige Fotos:


----------



## sprogoe (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hier noch die restlichen Fotos.
Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Meinung.




Gruß Siggi


----------



## mathei (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

dein link funzt nicht siggi.
frage: warum die räder, rollst du ihn später in den schuppen ?


----------



## sprogoe (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

richtig, der wird in die Garage gekarrt.

Hier noch mal der Link:

http://www.fisch-bestellen.de/epages/17116809.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17116809/Categories

Einfach mal auf "Räucherwissen" klicken.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

super siggi, du hast es wieder geschafft, der sabber läuft! ;-)
ich räucher erst morgen wieder mit dem tro beim sommerfest meines bowlingvereines


----------



## sprogoe (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

na klar Dirk,

Du malochst und die anderen haben ihren Spaß.

Dennoch viel Spaß und Erfolg bei Deiner Sache.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## jurij12 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

huhu

Hab nich alle beiträge durchgelesen aber... KOMPLIMENT an die räuchertonne!!!
Und die Forellen sehen verdammt gut aus! 

Petri Heil und Guten Hunger dir


----------



## sprogoe (25. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

danke Dir jurij12,

und herzliche Grüße nach Holzminden, meiner alten Heimat, bin in Holenberg geboren.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (26. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ja Siggi deine Zeit möchte ich haben:q

Schöne Tonne und schöner Fisch den du da wieder gemacht hast.

Ich komm natürlich wieder zu garnichts,geschweige denn zum räuchern.

Bin zur Zeit in Vietnam zum arbeiten...was auch sonst

Es ist aber ein sehr schönes Land, besser wie Ägypten im letzten Jahr.


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

mensch tino, du kommst aber rum. hast du dort auch zeit, dich mal umzuschauen, wie dort fisch zubereitet und haltbar gemacht wird?


----------



## mig23 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt auf Eure Meinung.


 
schaut doch richtig lecker aus !
wie waren sie denn geschmacklich im gegensatz zu den "mehlforellen" ?


----------



## Tino (26. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> mensch tino, du kommst aber rum. hast du dort auch zeit, dich mal umzuschauen, wie dort fisch zubereitet und haltbar gemacht wird?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sprogoe (26. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tino,

sollen wir tauschen, Du meine Zeit und ich Dein Geld?
Na laß´mal, Du kommst viel rum, hast dadurch viel Abwechslung im Job
und irgendwann kommt auch für Dich das Rentnerdasein mit mehr Zeit.
Alles Gute Dir in Vietnam.

Mig23

ich komme gerade vom Tisch und habe eine Forelle mit Kartoffelsalat vertilgt.
Mir fiel gestern schon auf, daß der Rauchgeruch irgendwie intensiver war und tatsächlich schmecken diese "Holzforellen" kräftiger nach Rauch. Spürt man hauptsächlich an den dünneren Fleischstücken.
Die Haut ist nicht so fest und ledrig wie sonst, eher noch weich und zart.
Im Rauch hingen sie diesmal ca. 1 Std. 45 min, während ich sie früher über feinem Räuchermehl ca. 2 Std. hängen hatte.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß bei der Raucherzeugung durch verglühende Holzstücke und einer Temperatur von ca. 60 Grad 1 Std. bis 1 Std. 15 min ausreichen, werde ich mal versuchen.

Die Sache mit den Ziegelsteinen scheint somit garnicht schlecht zu sein, halt eine Art Wärmespeicher, ähnlich wie bei gemauerten Öfen.
Ich werde mir aber dafür noch Schamottsteine besorge, da die Ziegelsteine doch ziemlich empfindlich auf Stoß reagieren und schnell brechen.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

wenn ich meinen ofen voll holz mache und den räucherprozess beginne, braucht er ca. eine stunde zum durchglühen ! 
das finde ich optimal vom rauchgeschmack her und die farbe ist dann auch super !

das mit den steinen finde ich, ist ne gute idee ! bei mehreren räuchergängen könnte das holz sparen ! SPECKSTEIN wär da auch ´ne option !


----------



## Tino (27. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Tino,
> 
> sollen wir tauschen, Du meine Zeit und ich Dein Geld?
> Na laß´mal, Du kommst viel rum, hast dadurch viel Abwechslung im Job
> ...


----------



## sprogoe (27. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Aber so lange machen wir hier nicht.Dann kann ich zu Hause vielleicht auch noch mal den Ofen anwerfen.

Bis dann Siggi #h[/QUOTE]


Bis dahin hast Du sowieso schon alles verlernt und machst dann nur wieder so einen Ekelkram wo anderen wieder der Sabba läuft.:m

Mach´et jut Jung´


----------



## sprogoe (31. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

kurze Erklärung noch:

im Beitrag 116 sieht man auf dem Foto 3 die eingehängten Forellen vor der Garung und außerdem sieht man ein auf die Ziegelsteine gelegtes Tropfblech.
Dieses habe ich aber schnell wieder heraus genommen, da es anscheinend die Hitzeabstrahlung der Steine behindert hat. Die Temperatur fiel von 80 Grad innerhalb weniger Minuten auf 65 Grad. Nach der Entfernung des Bleches stieg sie sofort wieder auf 80 Grad.
Fett tropfte während der Garung nur wenig und zudem auf die Steine und nicht in die Glut.
Auf dem Foto 5 sieht man die fertig gegarten Forellen mit geöffneten Bauchlappen.
Wie man sieht, hat die Haut noch immer ihre silbrige Farbe, wie zu Beginn des Garprozesses und hat keine Bräunung angenommen, wie es bei offenem Holzfeuer üblich ist.
Die Rauchfärbung entstand also tatsächlich erst beim Räucherprozess.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (31. August 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Aber so lange machen wir hier nicht.Dann kann ich zu Hause vielleicht auch noch mal den Ofen anwerfen.
> 
> Bis dann Siggi #h




Bis dahin hast Du sowieso schon alles verlernt und machst dann nur wieder so einen Ekelkram wo anderen wieder der Sabba läuft.:m

Mach´et jut Jung´[/QUOTE]


Ich werd schon nix verlernen,höchstens im nächsten Jahr viel dazulernen.

Wenn alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle,steht bald ein neues Schätzchen aufm Hof.|rolleyes

Dann werden ganz neue Sachen ausprobiert.


----------



## sprogoe (1. September 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tino,

darauf bin ich, genau wie viele andere, sehr gespannt.

Ich denke gerade daran, wie es wäre, wenn Du mehr Zeit hättest, was würdest Du uns wohl alles presentieren?

Hau rein und noch ´ne schöne Zeit in Vietnam.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Affenpapst (14. September 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

So, hab mir mal deine idee zu nutzen gemacht und wage mich nun demnächst auch an das experiment 

ich bin ja mal gespannt wie meine ersten versuche dann werden aber wenn sie einigermaßen so wie deine tonne aussieht wäre ich mehr als zufrieden


----------



## sprogoe (14. September 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

dann wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg und auch Spaß bei der Arbeit und laß´dann das fertige Ergebnis mal sehen.

ich habe diese Tonne genommen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200L-Metallf...pt=Lager_Materialbehälter&hash=item35bfca9abd


Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (17. September 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

heute habe ich für den nächsten Räuchergang am Wochenende einige Vorbereitungen getroffen.
Da ich ja; wie im Beitrag 116 beschrieben; zur Raucherzeugung feine Holzspalten statt Räuchermehl verwenden will, habe ich mich heute mal an´s Aufspalten von Kirschholz gemacht.

Da es mit dem Beil nicht ganz so leicht geht, habe ich mir heute eine Machete zugelegt.
Hier bei uns im Center Shop gab´s das Teil für 2,99 €, war allerdings stumpf wie ein Lämmerschwanz. Beim Schleifen merkte ich, daß es doch ein sehr harter Stahl war, aber ich habe sie tatsächlich messerscharf hinbekommen.
Das feine Aufspalten damit war ein Kinderspiel und machte richtig Spaß. 

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich noch die Feuerschublade für diese Art der Raucherzeugung modifizieren und dann noch mal, auch von dem Ergebnis, berichten.


----------



## sprogoe (20. September 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

heute hab´ ich nachgedacht und meine Tonne fit gemacht.

Nachdem ich ja mit feinen Holzspalten statt mit Räuchermehl Rauch erzeugen will, mußte ich mir noch was einfallen lassen, damit sich die Holzspalten nicht so leicht entzünden können.

Vorteil beim Verglimmen der Holzspalten ist die etwas höhere Temperatur von etwa 60 Grad oder knapp darunter über die gesammte Zeitspanne des Räucherns; (dadurch scheint der Rauch besser einzudringen); die kürzere Räucherzeit, denn bereits nach 60 - 70 Minuten ist der Fisch fertig vergoldet, der bessere, intensivere Geschmack und Geruch, sowie die bessere Optik.

Nachdem der Fisch bei etwa 80 Grad ca. 30 - 40 Minuten über glühenden, nicht mehr brennenden Holzstücken gegart ist, decke ich die Restglut mit den Hackspalten schön dick ab und lege auf den Glutkasten ein eigens dafür gebautes , gelochtes Blech, schließe die Schublade ganz und unterbinde somit die Frischluftzufuhr.
Der Rauchabzug bleibt ganz geöffnet, um eventuelle Feuchtigkeit und Kondenswasser abzuleiten.

Die Temperatur im Ofen fällt danach auf ca. 60 Grad und hält sich so auch ca. 30 Minuten lang bei sehr starker Rauchentwicklung.
Nach etwa 30 Minuten läßt die Rauchentwicklung nach und zeigt damit an, daß noch mal Holzspalten nachgelegt werden müssen (eine Füllung ist etwa nur ein Kehrblech voll).

Durch das Öffnen der Schublade und Entfernen des Lochbleches kann es zu einem Entflammen der Holzspalten kommen, in dem Fall lege ich das Lochblech auf und schließe die Schublade und auch den Rauchabzug.
Schon nach 2 - 3 Minuten ersticken die Flammen und die Hackspäne glühen weiter, der Rauchabzug wird nun wieder ganz geöffnet; die Schublade bleibt geschlossen.

In das Lochblech habe ich 3 Reihen Löcher mit 8 mm Durchmesser gebohrt.

Heute habe ich nur einen Probelauf ohne Fisch gemacht, übernächstes Wochenende wird ein "echter" Räuchergang durchgeführt, ich berichte dann noch mal, auch mit Fotos von dem Ergebnis.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ich wollte hier ja noch mal über den erfolgten Räuchergang berichten.
Das habe ich aber schon in einem anderen threat getan und wer möchte, kann dort den Bericht (mit Fotos) lesen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250138&page=5

Beitrag 46


Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ich habe das nächste Projekt in Angriff genommen.
Nachdem ich bei ebay einen großen Räucherofen (150 x 50 x 40 cm / Höhe x Tiefe x Breite) aus 3 mm Alublech ersteigert habe, bin ich nun damit beschäftigt, einen funtionierenden Ofen daraus zu machen.
Der vorige Besitzer hatte auf dem Boden des Schrankes lediglich einen Feuerkorb aus Lochblech stehen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß damit nie eine richtige Funktion gewährleistet war, da auch nur im unteren Bereich Rußablagerungen zu sehen sind. 

Nun werde ich (wie auch in meinen hier vorgestellten Räuchertonnen) einen Feuerkasten mit Schublade einbauen, darüber wird ein Zwischenboden in den Schrank gebaut, auf dem ich wiederum Ziegelsteine zur Wärmespeicherung ablegen kann, um dann mit Holz und feingespaltenen Holzstückchen meine Fische der Veredlung zuführen kann.

Nach Fertigstellung berichte ich dann darüber.

So sieht der Räucherschrank im Moment noch aus:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

den Umbau des Räucherschranks habe ich nun abgeschlossen.

Einen Glutkasten mit Schublade eingebaut, 
die häßlichen Verschlüsse durch 2 Spannverschlüsse ersetzt, 
ein Abzugsrohr mit Drosselklape und 120 mm Durchmesser aufgesetzt,
2 Einschubebenen mit herausziehbaren Aufhängegittern eingebaut, so passen ca. 60 Forellen hinein,
ein Thermometer in die Tür gebaut,
einen großen Türgriff angebaut,
die alten häßlichen Transportrollen entfernt und neue unter den Boden gebaut, vorne 2 Füßchen (einer verstellbar)
Tropfblech und ein Lochblech zur Glutabdeckung beim Räuchervorgang für die Schublade angefertigt,

nach dem 1. Räuchergang habe ich festgestellt, daß der Garvorgang mit ca. 50 min bis zur Öffnung der Bauchlappen hierbei länger dauert, als von meiner Räuchertonne gewohnt.
Ich vermute, da Aluminium die Hitze sehr stark ableitet, geht da besonders an den Wänden viel Wärme verloren, obwohl das Thermometer ständig 80-85 Grad anzeigte.

Fazit:
der Schrank wird vermutlich wieder verkauft und ich mache mit meiner Tonne weiter.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (3. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hier noch die restlichen Fotos:


----------



## aal60 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, sieht eigentlich nicht schlecht aus der Ofen.
Ist halt ein Sommerräucherofen oder müsste halt wärmegedämmt 
werden.

Besonders gefallen mir die Einschübe. #6 Bei mir dauert das Ein- und Aushängen fast eine Stunde. Ist schon ein Gefummel, aber eben Handarbeit. 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Tino (4. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Die Einschübe fahren nicht von selbst in den Ofen.

...ist auch Handarbeit !!!


----------



## sprogoe (4. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

die Einschübe kann man schon herausnehmen und 2 gleichhohe Tische nebeneinander stellen, so daß die Gitter so eben an den Kanten aufliegen.
So können die Fische zum Trocknen aufgehängt werden und das Einschieben in den Ofen komplett mit allen Fischen dauert nur wenige Sekunden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

gestern habe ich mich nun endgültig entschlossen, daß der oben gezeigte räucherschrank ein neues zuhause bekommen soll und ihn bei ebay eingestellt.

ich mache mit meiner heißgeliebten räuchertonne weiter!

gruß siggi


----------



## mig23 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hey Siggi, hast du auch vorher/nachher-Fotos mit reingestellt ?


----------



## sprogoe (7. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

nee´ mig,

alles muß man den Leuten ja auch nicht auf die Nase binden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

der große Räucherschrank aus Aluminium wurde bei ebay versteigert und heute abgeholt; aber nicht nur das; jetzt haltet euch fest, der Käufer sah auch meine zuvor beschriebene Räuchertonne und wollte die auch noch haben.
Gutmütig, wie ich nun mal bin, habe ich diese auch noch verkauft und jetzt stehe ich nun plötzlich ohne Räucherofen da.
Das heißt, ich muß wieder bauen, was aber auch gleichzeitig bedeutet, ich muß an dieser Stelle wieder darüber berichten.

Ich hoffe, ich werde euch nicht langsam damit nerven, aber ich denke doch, daß manch einer etwas daraus lernen und für seine Zwecke verwenden kann.

Dann bis bald und allen weiterhin guten Erfolg wünscht Siggi


----------



## leopard_afrika (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

mensch siggi, kannst du überhaupt ohne? ;-) mach aber schnell, damit vlt. noch ein paar tipps für die freien tage hier auftauchen!


----------



## Tino (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Sehr gut Siggi.

Deine Tonne ist ja auch nen feines Teil.#6

Wenn du dein nächstes Projekt baust,musst du unbedingt berichten.

Ich komm leider zu garnichts,da ich wieder auf der nächsten Baustelle in Katar bin. 
Nur einen Tag zu Hause und dann gleich wieder in der Flieger.

Schei.. Arbeit . . .


----------



## Wizzard2000 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

He Siggi,

mach nur wieder denn auch ich bin durch deine Berichte auf den Geschmack gekommen und nehme gerne jeden Tipp von dir noch mit........


----------



## mig23 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich werde euch nicht langsam damit nerven .


 
Ach woher denn !
Bin schon richtig gespannt, was Du nun wieder auf die Beine stellst !!!


----------



## sprogoe (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ihr seid vielleicht Freunde.
Mich auch noch motivieren, daß ich schon wieder Tage im Keller verbringe und meine Frau mich langsam schon erstaunt anschaut und geneigt ist, Sie zu mir zu sagen.

Aber ich bin´s ja selber schuld, alle Öfen abzugeben. Habe aber schon eine günstige Quelle für solche Tonnen gefunden. Das Schlimme ist, daß kein Schrotthändler mehr Bleche an privat abgibt und ich erst mal sehen muß, wo ich das Material kostengünstig bekomme. 
Gebaut wird sie eigentlich genauso, wie die anderen, für die ich hier eine Bauanleitung gepostet habe.
Dennoch werde ich selbstverständlich auch für das neue Projekt einiges berichten. 


Dann macht´s mal alle gut und bis bald

Siggi


----------



## mig23 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Mauer dir doch einen in den Garten ...der lässt sich dann nicht so einfach veräußern !!!


----------



## sprogoe (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

erst mal ´nen Garten haben.

Mietwohnung, aber ich bin der Herr im Haus, alles hört auf mein Kommando.... wenn niemand da ist.


Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Tino schrieb:


> Sehr gut Siggi.
> 
> Deine Tonne ist ja auch nen feines Teil.#6
> 
> ...



ja Tino,
Du auf Deiner Baustelle in Katar und ich mit ´nem Kater auf meiner (Räucherofen)Baustelle.:vik:
So läßt sich´s leben.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (29. November 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

heute bin ich schon mal aktiv geworden und habe mir 3 Tonnen für den Bau besorgt.
Dafür habe ich eine sehr günstige Quelle gefunden und bei Selbstabholung in Lüdenscheid nur 10.- € pro Stück bezahlt.
Es sind genau die gleichen, wie ich schon gehabt und hier den Umbau beschrieben habe.
Das Material ist 1,6 mm dick, mit abnehmbarem Deckel und jede Tonne wiegt 21,5 kg.
Wer solch eine Tonne braucht und die Möglichkeit hat, sie selber in Lüdenscheid abzuholen, kann mir eine PN schreiben und ich kann ihm die Handynummer des Verkäufers geben, der Mann hat über 100 Stück davon.
Er bietet sie auch auf ebay zum Startgebot von 10.- € + 14,90 € Versand an, hat mir aber gesagt, daß er gar keine passenden Kartons für den Versand hat und ihm deshalb Selbstabholer lieber wären.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/121028663790?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Für das Material zum Bau des Glutkastens habe ich auf ebay ebenfalls eine einigermaßen günstige Quelle gefunden.
Da kann man 3 mm Stahlblech (auch in anderen Stärken und Abmessungen) beziehen. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230882444981?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Blindnieten kaufe ich hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270853681706?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Schweißelektroden da:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/400345491671?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Die Trennscheiben dort:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200833629331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Und ein sehr gutes Thermometer hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320688724792?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

eine günstige Quelle für Spannverschlüsse_

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160905219334?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Scharniere gibt es hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160886624754?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

und hier noch ein paar sehr schöne Griffe für den Deckel, bzw. den Transport:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150968427003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Ich hatte auf ebay Rauchabzüge mit Drosselklappe eingestellt, die aber nicht weggingen.
Nun kann ich froh darum sein, da ich sie jetzt selber verwenden kann.

Das schon mal vorab zur Info, dann geht es bald an die Arbeit, ich werde berichten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

freunde,
morgen wird das geheimnis gelüftet und der fertige eigenbau der gemeinschaft presentiert.

dieses war mein ausgangsprodukt:
morgen geht´s weiter.

gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Viel Spass  ,Siggi.

Bin ja wieder gespannt was du zauberst.

Ich werde nächste Woche was zaubern. 
Bin ja am Freitag Abend aus Katar zurückgekommen.Endlich!!!

Zum pökeln von Fleisch wird aber auch in diesem Jahr keine Zeit sein,da ich im Januar schon wieder los muss. 

Ich Dreh noch durch. Das ist schon das zweite Jahr wo ich keinen Schinken oder Speck machen kann.


----------



## mathei (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hättest ja kamel mitbringen können tino. wir wären über deine zubereitung hier sehr gespannt gewesen.
gruss mathias


----------



## Tino (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Du hättest besser lesen sollen. Ich habe einfach keine Zeit für irgendwas.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

also, heute wird das nix mehr.
bin erst im dunkeln nach hause gekommen, außerdem hat es hier gepisst wie aus eimern.
schauen wir mal morgen.

@tino,
tröste dich, höchstens noch 21 jahre arbeiten, dann hast auch du mehr zeit.
ist schon mist, wenn man nur unterwegs ist, job und gutes geld ist nicht zu verachten, aber das leben kommt zu kurz dabei.

gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Da hast du leider Recht, Siggi.


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

damit mal wieder ein wenig bewegung ins fast schon weihnachtlich verschlafene board kommt, stelle ich heute mal fotos meines fertigen neubaus einer räuchertonne ein.
wegen des trüben wetters hier sind sie nicht ganz so schön, aber ich denke, man kann alles erkennen.

auf eine detalierte baubeschreibung möchte ich verzichten, da sie fast identisch der zu anfangs beschriebenen tonne gebaut wurde (bewertes hat halt bestand).
geändert habe ich nur die größe der tür, die nun 52 cm hoch ist und in der breite 40 cm (bogenmaß) besitzt und sie wurde rechts angeschlagen.
außerdem habe ich den glutkasten aus 3 mm stahlblech 28 cm hoch gemacht, damit ich eine größere holzmenge abbrennen kann, mehr glut in der schublade bleibt, die dann meine ziegelsteine schön auf temperatur hält.
eine andere achse habe ich diesmal auch verwendet.
dafür habe ich in einem billigladen gummierte rollen nit rollenlager und 100 mm durchmesser für 1.99 eur gefunden.
die achsen sind aus 12 mm rundstahl, an den enden 6 mm gewinde / 20 mm tief geschnitten, die sichern mit schraube und unterlegscheibe die rollen nach außen gegen abrutschen, zur innenseite der rollen wurden 12 mm unterlegscheiben geschweißt.

in zukunft werde ich die glutkästen aus 2 mm stahlblech mit der blechschere schneiden und mit der kantbank biegen, so daß ich nur die ecken verschweißen muß.
das geht einfacher, schneller und spart einiges an flexscheiben und elektroden.

der äußere lack ließ sich mit der rotierenden drahtbürste und einer bohrmaschine ziemlich leicht entfernen. anschließend wurde mit flüssigaluminium (bis 800 grad hitzebeständig) lackiert.

das thermometer (0 - 200 grad und einer einteilung von 2,5 grad pro strich) habe ich von smoki für 1.- eur + 3,95 versand ersteigert. 

allen boardies ein schönes wochenende und schöne feiertage wünscht siggi


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

noch 2 fotos:


----------



## schmutzpuckel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Richtig geiles Teil#6

So ein Ding könnte ich auch gebrauchen:q


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

die bezugsquellen für alles habe ich ja genannt und eine detalierte bauanleitung findest du auch hier im threat; also, ran an den eigenbau#6

gruß siggi


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

noch eins:

mehrere (leer)probeläufe habe ich ja schon gemacht und am sonntag wird mal "richtig" geräuchert.
ca. 70 fische sollen vergoldet werden; d.h. ich muß 2 durchgänge einplanen, da der platz nur für etwa 40 stck. ausreicht.

gruß siggi


----------



## schmutzpuckel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Wenn das alles mal so einfach wäre.|bigeyes Ich kann auf jedenfall  einen Bohrhammer vom Akkuschrauber unterscheiden. Und dann hören meine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten leider auch auf :c


----------



## Bernd Demmert (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

wo ist die Zuluft für den Ofen ?


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

schade,
ich habe aber vor, nach neujahr noch 2 weitere öfen dieser art zu bauen und dann auf ebay zu versteigern.
wenn ich so weit bin, werde ich das auf alle fälle hier posten.

gruß siggi


----------



## schmutzpuckel (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

jo , das ist doch mal eine Möglichkeit


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Bernd Demmert schrieb:


> wo ist die Zuluft für den Ofen ?



guckst du im beitrag 2.
in der schublade vorn ein schräg eingeschweißtes lochblech.
durch leichtes rausziehen der schublade (ca. 3 cm) strömt die luft ausreichend ein.

die schublade mit dem lochblech erkennst du auch im 2. foto im beitrag 166

gruß siggi


----------



## Bernd Demmert (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

danke


----------



## mig23 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Wieder mal ein gelungenes Stück !


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hast´glück, daß du was nettes gepostet hast, ansonsten wäre deine bescherung flach gefallen.


gruß siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Gute Arbeit Siggi. #6


----------



## Slick (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Nicht schlecht Siggi #6

Wenn ich da so dein Räucherofen sehen bin ich auch am überlegen ob ich einen baue,aber hab ja mein Smoker.:q

Räucherst du in der Tonne auch Kalt?


Grüße


----------



## sprogoe (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

aber ja slick,

schau mal im beitrag 73 auf seite 8.

gruß siggi


----------



## sprogoe (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

letzten Sonntag habe ich in der neuen Räuchertonne das 1. Mal Forellen geräuchert, 65 Stck. in 2 Durchgängen.
Im Ofen hatte ich wieder 10 Ziegelsteine als Wärmespeicher eingebaut und mit Buchenscheiten aufgeheizt.
Das eigentliche Räuchern wurde mit feinen Kirschholzspalten durchgeführt und ich hatte wieder ein top Ergebniss.
Das Foto zeigt den mir übriggebliebenen Rest.

allen noch ein schönes (Rest)Weihnachtsfest wünscht Siggi


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Schönes Teil, haben wollen!
Danke für den super Bericht


----------



## sprogoe (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

danke Jürgen,
der Bau der nächsten Räuchertonne wird morgen begonnen, mal sehen, was draus wird.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

wer noch solch ein Blechfass für einen Eigenbau sucht, ich habe auf ebay ein gleichartiges zu einem angemessenen Preis gefunden.
Hier der Link:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200L-Metallfass-Metalltonne-Tonne-Metallfas-Brenntonne-Fass-Grill-Feuertonne-Fas-/121048466123?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D4759026381739777252%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D121048466123%26

Gruß Siggi


----------



## schmutzpuckel (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Darf man Fragen wofür dieses Fass ursprünglich verwendet wurde ?


----------



## mathei (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Darf man Fragen wofür dieses Fass ursprünglich verwendet wurde ?


na dann müsstest du doch den anbieter fragen und nicht den siggi.
ausserdem sollte es schitt egal sein. reinigen, abfackeln und gut ist.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Naja, der Siggi hat die Tonne bereits schon mal gekauft.
Somit könnte er es ja eventuell wissen.

Aber wenn dort etwas wie Cäsium oder ähnliches transportiert wurde dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim abfackeln.


----------



## mathei (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

wenn du ein paar seiten zurück blätters, ist der link, wo siggi gekauft hat.
siggi schaut hier aber oft rein. ist ja sein baby. er wird dann schon ne antwort haben.


----------



## Kauli11 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



schmutzpuckel schrieb:


> Naja, der Siggi hat die Tonne bereits schon mal gekauft.
> Somit könnte er es ja eventuell wissen.
> 
> Aber wenn dort etwas wie Cäsium oder ähnliches transportiert wurde dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß beim abfackeln.


 

Darum sieht Siggi immer so " STRAHLEND " aus.


----------



## schmutzpuckel (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Dann ist es auf jeden Fall ein Grund mir auch eine Tonne zuzulegen:m


----------



## sprogoe (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

habe länger hier nicht gelesen und mußte nun ein wenig schmunzeln; war ja richtig spaßig die letzten tage.
ich habe noch gar nicht darüber nachgedacht, aber ein selbstleuchtender räucherofen wär ja mal gar nicht so verkehrt, kann man auch nachts räuchern.:q

also, was ich aus erfahrung weiß ist, bei der am anfang vorgestellten grünen tonne (die für lebensmittelzwecke verwendet wurde) war der äußere lack genauso fest, wie der innere braune.
da habe ich überhaupt nichts entfernt. beim erhitzen verbrannte nichts und es gab auch keinerlei geruchsentwicklung, ich denke, daß der innere lack ohne lösungsmittel ist und keine schädlichen stoffe abgibt.
bei den danach verwendeten blauen tonnen (übrigens haben alle bisher von mir umgebauten tonnen den gleichen braunen lack innen) verbrannte der äußere blaue lack sehr leicht.
darum habe ich diesen *vor* dem ausbrennen entfernt (das geht ganz leicht mit einer bohrmaschine und der routierenden drahtbürste). nach dem ausbrennen sitzt der lack fester und ist schwer zu entfernen.
die staubpartikel des lacks noch mit universalverdünnung entfernt.
nachdem der fertige ofen komplett zusammengebaut war, wurde dieser durch ein kleines holzfeuer leicht erwärmt, etwa so auf 40 grad (ich meine damit, jetzt in der kalten jahreszeit) 
und anschließend mit flüssigaluminium von außen lackiert; sowohl die tonne, wie auch der glutkasten.
dieser lack ist zu 99,5 % aluminum und hitzebeständig bis 800 grad. danach habe ich den ofen noch 1-2 mal bis ca. 150 grad angeheizt und es war keinerlei geruch mehr feststellbar.
bezugsquellen habe ich ja angegeben.

übrigens bin ich gerade dabei, die letzten beiden tonnen fertig zu stellen.
da will ich den glutkasten und die schublade ja aus 2 mm stahlblech auf der kantbank herstellen und nur an den kanten verschweißen. die blechtafel hierfür mußte ich extra beim stahlhandel bestellen.
das wird schneller und einfacher gehen und beim erhitzen werden kaum spannungen auftreten.
ich berichte, wenn ich fertig bin.

dann viel erfolg allen und schöne grüße von siggi


----------



## sprogoe (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hier habe ich noch ein interessantes Fassangebot gefunden; für Selbstabholer in Dortmund:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Stahlfass-200-l-/120994781138?pt=Lager_Materialbeh%C3%A4lter&hash=item1c2bd9d7d2

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Axel1902 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo liebe Räucherfreaks,
erst möchte ich mich mal vorstellen,
mein Name ist Axel bin 50ig und vor 3 Jahren zum Angeln und dann auch irgendwie zum Räuchern gekommen.
Bisher hatte ich so ne 20 € Teleskoptonne und war demit nicht zufrieden (kleines Feuerloch, Fisch nur von oben einhängen, bei Aal ok, aber sonst ja und Temp. halten Lotterie)
Bin dan auf Euren Tröt gestoßen, habe extra Vierenscanner aktualisiert , und trotzdem hat mich dann der Virus erwischt.
Bin Opfer #c
Nach dem ich nun fast 6 Wochen mit Augen geklaut habe war es nun so weit, habe heute meinen Holzräucherofen gebaut ( fast fertig)
Nur das Wetter spielt nicht mit, aber als Optimist habe ich auch gleich das erste Räuchergut vorbereitet, so das die Vertigstellung bis zum nächsten Wochenende erfolgt.
Ein Probelauf "ohne" sollte ja vorher schon sein.
Freu mich schon:khttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=198260&stc=1&d=1362846522
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=198261&stc=1&d=1362846522
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=198262&stc=1&d=1362846522


----------



## mig23 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Grüß dich Axel !

Willst du in der Holzkiste Heißräuchern ?


----------



## Axel1902 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Mig,
natürlich nicht aber kalt und warm mit einer E-Heizquelle.
Gruß Axel#q


----------



## sprogoe (10. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

erst mal willkommen axel,

sieht ganz gut aus dein eigenbau, aber er ist doch schon ziemlich groß, den fotos nach, meinst du, mit einer elektroheizung kriegst du da echt ´ne gartemperatur rein?
mußt du vielleicht mal ausprobieren, ansonsten weitere optionen überdenken.
berichte mal, wie es klappt.

gruß siggi


----------



## Axel1902 (11. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Sprogoe,
die Masse sind gesamt 180 cm vom Boden,
55 cm Brennkammer für den Sparbrand und ca.110 cm Räucherkammer Grundfläche 55x55 cm .
Die E-Heizung werde nich dann auch weiter oben einbauen, oder direkt wie Aalkiller für seinen Holzräucherofen mit Schamott die Brennkammer auskleidenund dann mit Holz heizen.
Am nächsten WE werde ich dann den Sparbrand testen und wenn die E-Heizung da ist auch gleich diese. Bis dahin werden noch die Feinarbeiten erledigt. Habe am Sonntag trotz Schneegestöber weiter gearbeitet so das nur noch die Tür (steht schon davor) fehlt und ein paar Leisten.
Aber wird schon.
Werde Euch an meinen ersten Erfolgen "oder Mis-Erfolgen" teil haben lassen.
Gruß Axel|wavey:
u


----------



## Iroc-tx (13. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Sehen toll aus die Ofen!


----------



## Axel1902 (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo,
war die Woche berufl. unterwegs, aber am WE wird der Räucherofen fertig gestellt und der Sparbrand ausprobiert und nat. auch die E-Heizung
also der nächste weiße rauch kommt aus meinem Räucherofen und nicht vom Vatikan!!
entweder es funktioniert oder er brennt ab, aber Rauchen wird es bestimmt#6
Gruß Axel


----------



## mathei (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

na dann viel erfolg axel.


----------



## sprogoe (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Axel1902 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war die Woche berufl. unterwegs, aber am WE wird der Räucherofen fertig gestellt und der Sparbrand ausprobiert und nat. auch die E-Heizung
> also der nächste weiße rauch kommt aus meinem Räucherofen und nicht vom Vatikan!!
> entweder es funktioniert oder er brennt ab, aber Rauchen wird es bestimmt#6
> Gruß Axel



nimm 2 pullen bier mit raus, 1 für dich#6, die andere zum ofen löschen.

viel erfolg, siggi


----------



## LOCHI (14. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Der will doch keine Bratwürste braten! Die zwei pullen bitte trinken und mit Wasser löschen #g


----------



## Axel1902 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo liebe Räuchergemeinde,
ich muß Euch leider mitteilen das ich Heute meinen Ofen eingeweiht habe und weißer Rauch aufsteigt, kein neuer Papst, Sparbrand läuft jetzt 3 Std.
nur die E-Heizung konnte ich noch nicht probieren( Besuch stinkt auch schon nach 31 min) bei Größeren Vorhaben.
Aber soweit alles super!
am liebsten hätte ich mich selbst in den Rauch gelegt..
und nun Bilder
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=198633&stc=1&d=1363467991
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=198634&stc=1&d=1363467991

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=198635&stc=1&d=1363467991


----------



## Axel1902 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Habe den Sparbrand noch nicht voll gefüllt,
war ja nur ein Testlauf ohne Räucherware
Habe jezt aber noch mal ne Frage?
Wenn ich den Ofen öffne ist zwar Rauch darin, aber er ist nicht voll verqualmt.
In wie weit ist die Rauchintensität ausschlaggebend für den geschmack, oder kann das durch die Dauer des Räuchervorganges kompensiert werden#c


----------



## LOCHI (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Das ist normal! Deswegen mehrere Räuchergänge wie du geschrieben hast! Dachte früher auch da muss mir ne weise Wand entgegenkommen, weniger ist mehr! Schön langsam das ganze |wavey:


----------



## sprogoe (16. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

also,
beim "echten" räuchern den sparbrand nicht nur schön füllen, sondern das mehl auch fest andrücken.
allzuviel rauch steigt da auch nicht auf, das ist richtig. 
oder das holz zieht ihn sich rein?|supergri
wird schon, viel glück von siggi


----------



## Axel1902 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo,
habe Heute Morgen den Sparbrand kontroliert und es ist wunderschön alles runter gebrand.
Werde jetzt die Tage noch die Heizung installieren damit nichts festfriert und dann dürfen am Freitag die ersten beiden Stücke Schweinelachse in den Rauch.
Habe erst mal mit kleinen angefangen und da es ja noch kühl bleibt kann man ja noch das ein oder andere ausprobieren.
Und bis der Aal beist habe ich dann auch ne Lösung fürs Heiß-Räuchern.
 Gruß Axel#6


----------



## Axel1902 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hallo,
erster Schinken fertig und lecker.
Habe auch Bekannte probieren lassen und sind begeistert, ich sowieso,
Habe schon das nächste Stück Fleisch eingelegt und werde dann noch ein mal kalt Räuchern.
Das mit dem Heißräuchern funktioniert auch, als Heizung das Unterteil meiner alten Tele Räuchertonne und den Feuerraum mit Steinplatten ausgelegt. Beim Kalträuchern je nach Bedarf e-Heizung.
Bevor alle schreien natürlich nur bei permanenter Kontrolle und Eimer Wasser für den Ofen, Bier für mich#6
Diesmal habe ich mir ein schönes Stück Schweinenacken besorgt, da lasse ich mich mal überraschen.


----------



## mig23 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hey Axel !

Wo sind die Fotos ???


----------



## Tino (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> also,
> beim "echten" räuchern den sparbrand nicht nur schön füllen, sondern das mehl auch fest andrücken.
> allzuviel rauch steigt da auch nicht auf, das ist richtig.
> oder das holz zieht ihn sich rein?|supergri
> wird schon, viel glück von siggi



Hallo Siggi

Da muss ich dir leider vehement widersprechen.

Es hängt von einigen Faktoren und vom probieren,wie fest ich es andrücken sollte?

Kaliber des Räuchermehles
(grob,mittel,fein ???) 

Restfeuchte IM Räuchermehl 
(wo wird oder wurde es gelagert?)

Wie gut bekommt der Ofen Luft
( entsteht genug "Zug" im Ofen)


Hab's selbst schon erlebt ,dass mein Sparbrand keine Lust mehr hatte. Da musste ich es etwas auflockern.
Nach 3-4 solchen Ereignissen hatte ich den Bogen raus.



... Probieren probieren probieren ,denn man kann es nicht verallgemeinern...

So viel Rauch darf auch nicht entstehen,dass wurde hier schon richtig bemerkt!!!

Dazu könnte unser Kätzchen ( Leopard)was anmerken.Der hat's schon mal sehr schön erklärt.( denke das er es war)


----------



## Tino (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Axel1902 schrieb:


> Diesmal habe ich mir ein schönes Stück Schweinenacken besorgt, da lasse ich mich mal überraschen.



Wenn du richtig überrascht sein willst,dann Pökel den Nacken normal durch.
Dann abwaschen und abtrocknen,nen neues Schinkennetz anziehen und dann bei 80-100 Grad über mehrere Stunden bis zu einer Kerntemperarur von 70 Grad. heissräuchern.

Dann mit Gästen essen und sich stundenlang feiern lassen

Glaub mir,dass ist der Oberhammer!!!

Ich hab's schon zweimal gemacht und dieses Jahr werd ich noch einige andere Varianten so im Ofen heissräuchern.

Schweinebauch,Rippchen und,und,und,man kann so vieles mit seinem Ofen machen.


----------



## mathei (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ihr dürft mich gerne einladen. bin ein stubenreiner gast.#h


----------



## Tino (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Selber machen ...


----------



## sprogoe (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

@tino,
mit dem hinweis, das mehl fest anzudrücken bin ich von meiner methode ausgegangen.
beim kalträuchern verwende ich feines mehl in der körnung 500/1000 und vermische es mit einem anteil von ca. 25% buchenhobelspänen, die das ganze etwas auflockern und dabei ist ein andrücken schon erforderlich, weil es sonst zu schnell abglimmt.
absolut trocken sind sowohl das mehl als auch die späne.

gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Moin Moin Siggi

Na endlich biste wach. Ich warte schon ne Ewigkeit auf dich
 (hab Nachtschicht in Kuwait)

Das kann der fragende aber nicht wissen,wie du deinen Sparbrand lädst.

Aus diesem Grunde schrieb ich ja,dass man es selber mit seinem Sparbrand ,seinem Mehl und seinem Ofen ausprobieren muss.

Es kam zu pauschal rüber ,Siggi,da konnt ich nicht anders.


----------



## sprogoe (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

macht doch nichts tino, alter weltenbummler,
trinke ich mir ´nen kölsch drauf:q und sehe die sache locker.
während du am anderen ende der welt rummalochst, habe ich mir ein neues spielzeug zugelegt; eine schnuckelige, kleine teichanlage mit 2 kleinen forellenteichen und 3 hütten auf dem gelände.
zudem reines quellwasser, die quelle entspringt auf dem grundstück selber und führt auch im hochsommer ausreichend wasser.
in einem teich schwimmen noch ca. 500 fette goldforellen, die auf ihre endgültige vergoldung warten, der 2. teich wird demnächst mit 800 setzlingen bestückt.
habe gerade erst den schlüssel dafür bekommen und wenn ich alle dringenden tätigkeiten (erneutes ablassen und algenentfernung im zuchtteich) erledigt habe, mache ich mal anständige fotos und stelle das ganze im board ein.
hier vorab schon mal 3 fotos von außerhalb des grundstücks aufgenommen:
den 2. teich kann man momentan nicht erkennen, da am ufer abgestorbener bambus die sicht versperrt, der noch entfernt wird.
das verrückteste ist, der vorbesitzer hat mir dort einen edelstahl-räucherofen hinterlassen; 50x40 x 150 cm; mit gasbetrieb#q, das geht doch garnicht!!!!
bin gerade schon dabei, die entsprechenden bleche anzufertigen, um den auf holzbetrieb:vik: umzubauen.

gruß siggi


----------



## Axel1902 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Große Abitte,
habe leider die ersten Fotos gelöscht, dachte sie wären auf dem Rechner.
Aber Räucherware verteidigen, Euch mit Infos versorgen und dann noch den Überblick behalten "nicht einfach"
Ok habe nun nochmal fotografiert 1 kleiner Schinken muß ja noch reifen, da meine Tochter erst Pfingsten nach Hause kommt und ich will ja der beste bleiben.
Das mit dem Heiß Räuchern des Nackens ist ne gute Idee, aber dieser wird nochmals Kalt geräuchert ausprobieren, denn vielleicht wird es ja doch noch mal warm und dann ist es mit dem Kalt Räuchern vorbei.
Das andere kann ich mir auch gut an einem schönen lauen Sommer Abend vorstellen.
Matthei, Du kannst es doch riechen wenn er fertig ist und im Anschluß gehen wir dann Aal angeln.
Sensiebe#hle bitte weg sehen
Mein Räucher Ofen, Mein erster Schinken, Mein Fleisch Nachschub


----------



## mathei (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

sind das wachteln ?


----------



## Windelwilli (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> sind das wachteln ?



Und warum fressen die den Sparbrand? :q:vik:


----------



## Axel1902 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ja sind Wachteln, und die fressen nicht den Sparbrand
der Fresstrog sieht von oben nur ähnlich aus.
Ja die Wachteln haben es als Eier bei mir schön warm, dann sonnig in der Voliere und zum Schluß warm mit Aromatherapie im Ofen.
Also besser gehts doch nicht


----------



## Tino (6. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Das ist doch ne feine Sache,Siggi.
Dann kannst du jetzt ja andere an deinem Forellenpuff angeln lassen und wirst reich.

Denn Ofen aber SCHNELLSTENS auf Holzbetrieb umbauen ! ! !


----------



## sprogoe (7. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

nee, nee,
da schwingt, außer mir, keiner seine Rute!

angeln ist, wenigstens im moment, auch nicht möglich, weil rundum zäune sind und oben drüber drähte gespannt.
will ich aber noch abändern, da ich so selber nicht an und ins wasser komme.

den umbau des räucherofens auf holzbetrieb werde ich vorrangig betreiben, kann aber auch ohne weiteres meine hier vorgestellten räuchertonnen dort einsetzen.
2 nicht ganz fertige stehen ja noch im keller, die ich wegen der kälte bisher nicht weiter gebaut habe und einen fertigen habe ich ja auch noch.

gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (7. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ich hoffe du machst Bilder von deiner Forellenanlage,wenn du alles fertig hast.

Musst du die eigentlich füttern,oder reicht die Größe des Gewässers aus um sie zu ernähren???


----------



## mathei (7. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> nee, nee,
> da schwingt, außer mir, keiner seine Rute!
> 
> angeln ist, wenigstens im moment, auch nicht möglich, weil rundum zäune sind und oben drüber drähte gespannt.
> ...


glückwunsch zum teich. die dräte oben drüber, könnten ab einen gewissen vogel abhalten.


----------



## Tino (8. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

. . . meinst du Jürgen Vogel???


----------



## mig23 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> nee, nee,
> da schwingt, außer mir, keiner seine Rute!


 
|bigeyes Oh oh oh, ob das zur Nominierung zum Boardferkel führen wird ??? :q


----------



## ostseethaler (8. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

@Siggi, mach da mal schön die Zäune und Drähte weg am Teich und dann stell mal noch ein paar übsche Bilder ein!!!!|supergri

Dann werd ich mal sehen wo das ist, und schon rück ich mit ein paar Kumpels an und schwupps ist deine Pfütze von Fisch befreit.:m:m:m

Gruß vom Ostseethaler


----------



## sprogoe (8. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ostseethaler,

du kriegst haue.

tino,

sicher muß ich füttern, weil, wie ostseethaler schon sagt, es sind "pfützen" ca. 50 qm und 1 m tief, macht ungefähr 50 kubikmeter wasser.
die großen kriegen alle 2 tage ca. 1,2 kg futter.
wie schon gesagt, sind das zuchtteiche, in einem sind mehrere hundert rotfleischige goldforellen zwischen 350 g und 700 g, in den anderen kommen demnächst 800 setzlinge ca. 12-15 cm.
bis zu einer größe von 15 cm sollte man täglich füttern, danach nur alle 2 tage.
natürliche nahrung kommt auch vor, es gibt dort sehr viele bachflohkrebse, die allein aber nicht ausreichen, um fette forellen zu bekommen.

gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (8. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ja Hau den Ostseethaler,Siggi.

Dann kann ich zu deinen Teichen und leckere Forellen angeln,denn der Ostseethaler muss seine Wunden lecken.

Hahaha das wird ein Spass,Siggi.

 Anschließend besuche ich dich und wir trinken einen ...oder zwei ...oder soviel ,wie mit Gewalt reingeht.

Kann ich bei dir ,meinen Fang einfrieren???


----------



## sprogoe (9. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

nee tino,
vor deinen anglerischen aktivitäten brauche ich mich doch nicht zu fürchten, du hängst doch ewig bei den saudis ab.
aber das mit dem trinken ist auch nicht schlecht, du darfst trinken, soviel du reinkriegst und mich zwingst du (altersbedingt) ein wenig dazu.

gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Siggi

Ich hoffe du bekommst keinen Schiss,denn am 15. Fliege ich nach Hause.

Dann Gnade dir Gott und Kauf schon mal ein.

Abendessen:

Vorspeise:

Räucherforellenfilets auf Rucolasalat mit einem Olivenöl-Limettendressing

Hauptgang:

Schönes Rindersteak vom Grill mit geröstetem Knoblauchbrot

Nachtisch: ne Pulle Absolut und Coca Cola

Meine Unterhaltung:

 du darfst für mich tanzen . . . auch angetrunken

Bis die Tage Siggi,freu mich schon!!!


----------



## sprogoe (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

man tino,
deine ansprüche übersteigen doch ein wenig mein kleines rentnerbuget, ich kann dir aber per pn meine kontonummer schicken und du überweist mir vorab einen angemessen pauschalbetrag von deinem sicher recht üppigen spesenkonto, ich kaufe dann sicher alles nach deinen wünschen ein:m

deine speisenfolge hört sich aber sehr gut an.

dann wünsche ich dir eine gute heimreise und viel freude mit deiner familie
gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Geld ist kein Thema...|supergri ... Will dich ja nicht schröpfen.


Wie sieht's aus mit "tanzen"?


----------



## dieteraalland (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

oh siggi ,
 da bist du ja jetzt unter die großgrundbesitzer gegangen #6
da kann ich ja nur|schild-g.sagen.
denke aber daran, da kommt arbeit auf dich zu  #q
ich weis es aus eigener erfahrung |kopfkrat.
bis demnächst bei mir zum räuchern :m
gruß Dieter


----------



## sprogoe (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Tino schrieb:


> Geld ist kein Thema...|supergri ... Will dich ja nicht schröpfen.
> 
> 
> Wie sieht's aus mit "tanzen"?



das hält doch nur vom trinken ab, schunkeln genügt doch auch, oder tino?

gruß siggi


----------



## sprogoe (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

dieter,
ich danke dir und freue mich auf ein wiedersehen.
das mit der vielen arbeit ist mir schon bewußt, aber wie man so schön sagt, wer rastet der rostet.

gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> das hält doch nur vom trinken ab, schunkeln genügt doch auch, oder tino?
> 
> gruß siggi




Mich ja nicht . . . Du tanzt ja !


----------



## sprogoe (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

noch wer Hunger?

habe gerade ´ne kleine Portion Goldforellen aus meinem Teich in der im Beitrag 165 hier vorgestellten Eigenbau-Räuchertonne geräuchert.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, da hast Du schön Farbe dran bekommen.
Fisch habe ich aus DK nun auch im Gefrierschrank. Leider komme ich  in den nächsten 3 Wochen komme ich nicht zum verfärben.

Sind auch ein paar schöne Filets dabei, die kommen nach der Gravad-Behandlung in den Kaltrauch. :vik:

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## mathei (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

lecker lecker siggi. wenn du so weiter machst, ist dein teich bald leer. grins


----------



## sprogoe (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

@uwe,
hau rein junge, pfingsten steht vor der tür.
ich wünsche dir viel erfolg und alles gute.

@mathei2005
der teich soll ja leer werden, goldforellen sind zu auffällig; für die reiher (die aber nicht dran kommen) und ganz besonders für die "geier".
anschließend werde ich 100 kg portionsforellen nachkaufen und weiter gehts.

gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> noch wer Hunger?
> 
> habe gerade ´ne kleine Portion Goldforellen aus meinem Teich in der im Beitrag 165 hier vorgestellten Eigenbau-Räuchertonne geräuchert.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Sehr schöne Forellen,Siggi.

Wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin gehts auf Hornhecht und dann ab zum Ofen.


----------



## sprogoe (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Tino schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Forellen,Siggi.
> 
> Wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin gehts auf Hornhecht und dann ab zum Ofen.




tino,
ich hoffe du weißt, wo mein ofen steht.
hornhechte kriege ich sicher 50 stck. rein.

viel spaß und erfolg wünscht dir siggi


----------



## Tino (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ich meinte MEINEN Ofen,Siggi ! ! !


----------



## mathei (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin gehts auf Hornhecht und dann ab zum Ofen.


dann gib gas tino. der horni läuft dieses jahr in unserer ecke gut.#6


----------



## Tino (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> der horni läuft dieses jahr in unserer ecke gut.
> 
> 
> Das macht er jedes Jahr ! ! !


----------



## sprogoe (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich meinte MEINEN Ofen,Siggi ! ! !




|kopfkrat


----------



## Tino (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ja ja,denk nach Siggi.

Meiner ist NICHT das ,was bei dir steht, sondern der ,der bei mir steht.

Nächsten Dienstag fliege ich endlich nach Hause und dann geht's den Hornis an den Kragen.


----------



## sprogoe (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Na, hoffentlich steht *Der* auch wirklich noch bei Dir, nach so langer Abwesendheit von zu Hause, wer weiß?
Gute Heimreise und viel Erfolg beim Horniangeln wünscht Dir Siggi.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ich hab´s schon wieder getan:
37 gold- und 4 regenbogenforellen (bin froh, wenn die goldforellen endlich aus dem teich raus sind) ihrem ableben zugeführt und sie in meinem räucherofen veredelt.

gruß siggi


----------



## aal60 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> .... (bin froh, wenn die goldforellen endlich aus dem teich raus sind) ...
> 
> gruß siggi



Siggi, ich hätte Dir gern beim Rausfangen geholfen. ... 

Aber im Augenblick habe ich mein angeltechnisches Zeitfenster
überzogen-  
Meine Truhe ist auch mit dänischen Forellen belegt. Die müssen 
erstmal verarbeitet werde.

Die Filets haben eine tolle Farbe.






Gruß Uwe


----------



## Slick (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Sehen richtig lecker aus die Goldforellen.

Ich war letzten an einem Teich Forellen angeln,welche dann dem Backofen zugeführt wurden.Die hatten voll den modrigen Geschmack/Geruch.Es landeten alle in der Mülltonne.

Ich werde demnächst mal Aal räuchern,aber erst noch ein Paar fangen.



Grüße


----------



## Tino (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Na, hoffentlich steht *Der* auch wirklich noch bei Dir, nach so langer Abwesendheit von zu Hause, wer weiß?
> Gute Heimreise und viel Erfolg beim Horniangeln wünscht Dir Siggi.




Keine Sorge Siggi. Meinen Ofen kriegst du nicht mit 3 Mann angehoben.

Allein der Fuchs ist aus 10 mm Stahlplatten mit den Maßen 1 mal 0,5 mal 0,5 m.
Dazu kommt noch der Rauchraum in rund 5 mm Srärke und 120 cm Höhe.

Außerdem ist er in einem Betonfundament verankert.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

@uwe,
das rausfangen ist nun kein problem mehr. mit der angel hatte ich immer das problem, daß die kleineren schneller dranhingen als die großen, darum habe ich inzwischen ein schleppnetz gekauft und ziehe den schwarm in eine teichecke, wo ich sie dann mit dem kescher rausholen kann.

@slick,
du hast recht, sie sehen schön aus und schmecken auch super, aber ich möchte sie so schnell wie möglich raus haben, warum, das erkläre ich noch im anschluß.
muffig schmeckende forellen hat man früher ja an einigen anlagen gehabt, aber heutzutage dürfte das nicht mehr sein. es ist auch mege peinlich, wenn man sich bei der zubereitung mühe gegeben und zudem noch besuch eingeladen hat und die fische dann ungenießbar sind.

@tino,
deinen ofen kenne ich doch, du hast ihn ja schon in anderen threat´s vorgestellt. nach der langen abwesendheit hast du sicher wieder richtig bock auf´s angeln, wie auch auf´s räuchern. viel spaß dabei.

gruß siggi


----------



## sprogoe (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

im zusammenhang mit dem räuchern dieser goldforellen ist ein bisher mir unbekanntes problem aufgetaucht und ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir dafür eine plausible erklärung liefern:

einige meiner abnehmer sagten mir, daß diese forellen etwas lasch im geschmack wären und ich sollte sie doch etwas kräftiger würzen. ich hatte aber alles so wie immer gemacht, die lake setzte sich zusammen aus salz (65 g / liter wasser, wildgewürz, geschroteter schwarzer peffer und wacholderbeeren).

daraufhin nahm ich beim letzten einlegen 70 g salz auf 1 l wasser.
ich hatte außer den goldforellen noch 3 regenbogenforellen mit drin, die ich in einer anderen anlage geangelt hatte und die in der gleichen lake eingelegt waren.
die goldforellen waren immer noch mild im geschmack, während die 3 anderen schon zu kräftig nach salz schmeckten.
außerdem stellte ich fest, daß die goldforellen sehr weich im fleisch waren (die hätte man leicht mit der gabel zerdrücken können und einen brotaufstrich daraus zubereiten können), während die anderen 3 wesentlich fester im fleisch waren, so wie ich es von früher her gewohnt war, als ich meine forellen zum räuchern immer in diversen angelanlagen fing.
das könnte ja ev. am futter liegen, welches mein vorgänger über 14 monate an die goldforellen verfüttert und im raiffeisenmarkt gekauft hat. ich verwende inzwischen ein anderes, welches ich beim fischzüchter einkaufe.

desweiteren stellte ich fest, daß beim räuchern der goldforellen sehr viel wasser entstand und sich auf dem boden der räuchertonne sammelte.
beim garvorgang kann das doch eigentlich nicht entstehen, da bei temperaturen von 75-80 grad dieses doch durch den voll geöffneten rauchabzug entweichen müßte. das verwendete buchenholz ist absolut trocken.
den räuchergang mache ich mit klein aufgespaltetem und vollkommen trockenem kirschholz. damit wird die glut abgedeckt, die schublade ganz geschlossen und der abzug voll geöffnet. dabei beträgt die räuchertemperatur ca. 45-50 grad.

die forellen wurden vor dem garvorgang im offenen ofen sehr gut getrocknet.

wo kommt nun diese feuchtigkeit her und warum nehmen die goldforellen das salz aus der lake nicht so auf, wie die forellen aus der angelanlage?
weiß hierzu jemand von euch eine plausible erklärung?

gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Die haben kein "Biss".

Das sind faule Couchforellen geworden. 

Mussten kaum schwimmen und waren immer satt.

Dann werden sie labbrig und fett.

Woher soll der Geschmack auch kommen?

Selbst die Mastforellen dänischer Herkunft ,die unsere Angeln in hiesigen Anlagen krumm werden lassen,haben mehr Raum um ausgiebig zu schwimmen.

Die müssen auch fix sein um satt zu werden, wenn die Pellets reingeworfen werden.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

danke tino für deine erklärung, aber irgendwie genügt mir das noch nicht.
schwimmen tun sie schon und das den ganzen tag über.
der einlauf erzeugt eine gewisse strömung im teich und sie schwimmen immer im kreis durch den ganzen teich der strömungsrichtung entgegen.
entweder ist das problem genetisch bedingt, oder es liegt am futter.
außerdem sind sie mit 15 monaten schon viel zu lange im teich und vollkommen unterschiedlich abgewachsen.
da schwimmen hansels von vielleicht 100 g rum, während die größten 800 g auf die waage bringen.
ich werde ja sehen, was zukünftig geschieht, wenn die raus sind und ich mit regenbogenforellen in speisegröße besetze um dieses jahr entsprechende mengen forellen zur verfügung zu haben, bis im nächsten frühjahr meine setzlinge ihre richtige größe erreicht haben.

gruß siggi


----------



## Tino (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Entweder durch diese Art Züchtung oder das Futter,was ich auch oben ansatzweise meinte mit Wabblig.
Übrigens Siggi,woher hast du eigentlich die Kohle für dieses Projekt was du da in Angriff nimmst?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Ich denk du bist nen armer Rentner...???


Morgen früh fliege ich endlich nach Hause:vik:


----------



## sprogoe (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ich denke da auch in erster linie an das futter.
was der vorbesitzer vom raiffeisenmarkt verfüttert hat, kam mir irgendwie minderwertig vor, auch hatte es einen ziemlich unangenehmen geruch, während das futter vom züchter dunkler ist und angenehm nach fischmehl riecht.

die freude über deine heimreise kann ich dir nachfühlen, tino.
alles gute und komm gut heim.

auch ein armer rentner wie ich findet mal einen großzügigen sponsor, der einem die kohle auf unbestimmte zeit vorstreckt.

gruß siggi


----------



## sprogoe (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

vielleicht stelle ich da mal einen grill auf (bier kann man im auffangbecken der quelle herrlich kühlen) und nehme eintritt?#6


----------



## Tino (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ja, Zeit wird das auch,dass der Auslandsmist mal weniger wird.

Aber jetzt sind erstmal die Hornis dran und im Ofen drin.

Das freut mich für dich Siggi,dass du so vertrauenswürdig bist und einen Sponsor gefunden hast.

Grad in der heutigen Zeit.

...dann viel Spass bei deinem Projekt und entsorge diese Zombieforellen endlich.

...:vik:lass da mal nen Reiher ran


----------



## aal60 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, auch ich habe festgestellt, daß die Goldforellen eine andere Fleischzusammensetzung haben als die Normalen.

Der Fettanteil bei den Goldies ist wohl höher und das Fettgewebe scheint weniger Salz aufzunehmen.
Außerdem ist das Fleisch druckempfindlicher, die Godies hatten blaue Flecken vom Abschlagen. Beim letzten Räuchern war der Saibling auch milder im Geschmack (Salz) als die normalen Forellen. Der Saibling hat ja auch feineres Fleisch und mehr Fettanteil.

Vlt. sollten die Goldies ein seperates Bad und mehr Salz erhalten.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## aal60 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tino, Gute Heimreise und viel Erfolg mit den Hornies.

Es werden schon reichlich gefangen, -liest man in einem anderen Tröt.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

uwe,
ich denke, da ist was dran.
ich werde mal einige seperat mit ev. 90-100 g salz/l einlegen und schauen, wie die werden, ev. entzieht der höhere salzgehalt dem fleisch mehr flüssigkeit und sie werden dadurch auch fester.
ansonsten versuche ich mal, die größten zu filitieren, beizen und kalt zu räuchern.

danke schon mal für eure anteilnahme.

gruß siggi


----------



## aal60 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, lass mal langsam angehen mit 80 - 85g salz/l. Das ist eigentlich reichlich. Würde sie mal länger in der Lake lassen >14Std. Vlt, bedingt durch den höheren Fettgehalt dauert die Osmose länger.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

die vom letzten samstag lagen schon 14 std. in der lake, uwe.

ich werde einfach, wie du vorschlägst, einige versuche mit höherem salzgehalt vornehmen.
so für den eigenverbrauch 2 stck. mal mit 80-85 g salz und 2 mit 100 g.
mal sehen, wie es wird und was ich dann berichten kann.

wie gesagt, habe ich sowas bisher noch nicht erlebt.

gruß siggi


----------



## aal60 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, dann berichte mal. Wie schon gesagt war der Saibling (klein 350g) auch milder im Salzgeschmack. -- Aber ober lecker.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ich habe nun noch 2 räucherversuche mit diesen dämlichen goldforellen gemacht und hatte bei einem 80 g salz auf 1 l wasser; immer noch zu mild.
heute der nächste versuch mit 85 g pro l, das kam den geschmacksnerven schon etwas besser vor, hätte aber ruhig noch etwas mehr sein können.
darunter war eine normale regenbogenforelle; aus dem gleichen teich, mit dem selben futter aufgezogen; die im gegensatz dazu schon recht kräftig gewürzt schmeckte.
also scheint es tatsächlich genetisch bedingt zu sein, daß die goldforellen salz und gewürze nicht so aufnehmen, wie die refo´s.
ich muß mir aber auch nicht mehr allzu viele gedanken darüber machen, da nur noch 25 stck. davon rumschwimmen. d.h., demnächst wird der rest abgefischt und verarbeitet, anschließend der teich gereinigt und neu besetzt; mit "normalen" refo´s.

gruß siggi


----------



## ostseethaler (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Mensch Siggi, du hast doch nun fast den ganzen Teich von den Goldforellen befreit und die nicht auch noch selber verkonsumiert???#d
Pass bloss auf, dass du nicht noch selber mutierst und sich bei dir gewisse Stellen goldig verfärben.:vik: Ich denk dabei so an deine hohe Stirn....schön goldig wird sie dann!! Ich seh`s schon vor mir auf deinem Avatar. Da könntest du glatt als Papst durchgehen...als Forellenpaspst|supergri

Die ganzen Gräten haste ja wohl alle raus gemacht vorm verspeisen? Sonst kommen die auch noch irgenwie/wo raus.

Auf gehts zum Goldforellenverkostungspapst

In diesem Sinne
Ostseethaler


----------



## sprogoe (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ostseethaler, du alter scherzkeks,

bevor ich mich von solchen goldfischlis vergolden lasse, werde ich sie doch lieber "versilbern".
ich kenne halt einige, die ganz scharf drauf sind, zugegebenermaßen sehen sie geräuchert ja auch ganz toll aus.

gruß siggi


----------



## aal60 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ... tatsächlich genetisch bedingt zu sein, daß die goldforellen salz und gewürze nicht so aufnehmen, wie die refo´s.
> ...
> 
> gruß siggi



Danke Siggi für Mitteilung, ich hatte das aber auch schon vermutet.
Bei mir wird es nächste Woche qualmen, eine Ladung Forellen der Sonderklasse.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (2. August 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

wieder einmal eine Fertigstellung geschafft, die ich nun zum Verkauf freistelle:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, da hast Du wieder ein schönes Teil gezaubert! #6

Und Abnehmer findet sich bestimmt wieder.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (2. August 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Uwe,
es steht noch eine weitere Räuchertonne kurz vor der Vollendung, aber dann ist Schluß mit der Bastelei, habe ja nun mit meinem Teichgelände Wichtigeres zu tun.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Fangtechnisch tut sich in den kleineren Forellanlagen wegen der hohen Wassertemperaturen ja nicht bsonders viel.
Deswegen habe ich noch nicht genug Fische zum Räuchern zusammen.

Wie sieht es bei Dir aus, Siggi. Wassertemperatur und Sauerstoff in deiner Anlage OK?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (2. August 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

im Setzlingsteich sind mir nach dem letzten Hochwasser 120 Setzlinge eingegangen, hatte aber im Nachhinein nichts damit zu tun, sondern der Frischwasserzulauf war zu gering, somit also Sauerstoffmangel.
Habe dann ein weiteres Rohr verlegt und jetzt ist alles super.
Die Goldforellen sind alle weg und ich habe mir 75 kg normale Refo´s kommen lassen, davon aber auch schon wieder 30 kg verbraucht, aber wenigstens wieder Besatz im größeren Teich.
Durch das Quellwasser habe ich keine Temperaturprobleme, da kann ich nicht länger als 2 min die Hände ins Teichwasser halten, obwohl da fast den ganzen Tag die Sonne draufknallt, ich schätze mal höchsten 12 Grad.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Das hört sich ja gut an mit den Wassertemperaturen.

Schade um die Setzlinge... .

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Kauli11 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

@ Siggi,

ein Rohr verlegen wirkt manchmal Wunder.#h


----------



## sprogoe (2. August 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

aber Kauli!
in so kalten Löchern möchtest Du freiwillig bestimmt kein Rohr verlegen.

Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

jetzt halten mich einige sicher für verrückt, aber ich habe doch tatsächlich alle die Dinge, die mir in diesem threat am Herzen lagen und ihn mit Leben erfüllten, über den Haufen geschmissen.
Vor 3 Wochen habe ich einer meiner hier zuletzt vorgestellten Selbstbauräuchertonnen verkauft, eine weitere in ebay eingestellt, dann wird noch die von mir selbst benutzte verkauft und ich habe noch einen großen Edelstahlofen, den der Vorpächter meiner Forellenteiche gebaut hat; auch der kommt noch weg.
Und dann?
Tja, ich habe auf ebay einen super schönen Ofen gesehen, doppelwandig aus Alu mit 5! cm Dämmung dazwischen, alle Aufhängungen, Stangen und Bleche aus Edelstahl. Diese gingen in den vergangenen Auktionen zwischen 400-450 EUR weg.

*Selbstverständlich für das Beheizen mit Holz vorgesehen!*

Der Mann hat im letzten Jahr 13 oder 14 davon verkauft und hatte noch 1 letzten Ofen dastehen, den ich auf Anfrage zum Sofortkaufpreis von 320 EUR + 80.- EUR Versandkosten erwerben konnte. Weitere Öfen kann er nicht mehr bauen, da er in Rente geht.
Durch die Isolierung kommt man wirklich mit sehr wenig Holz aus, 2 fingerdicke Stückchen von 15 cm Länge bringen den ganz schnell auf 100 Grad und da so dünne Hölzchen sofort sauber brennen, geht der Garvorgang sozusagen rauchfrei ab. Man muß nur etwas öfter nachlegen, aber dann immer nur 1 Stückchen.
Kondenswasser bildet sich überhaupt nicht.

Ach ja, die Größe ist außen 50 x 50 cm (innen 40 x 40) und 150 cm hoch (mit Kamin 190 cm).  

Aber nun schaut selber, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## sprogoe (4. September 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

noch 3 Fotos:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

@ Siggi,

top Ofen hast du dir da zugelegt.#6

Damit kannst du deine Forellen noch besser veredeln.

Die Anschaffung hat sich bestimmt gelohnt.#h


----------



## sprogoe (5. September 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ich hoffe mal Kauli,

bei der 1. Inbetriebnahme war ich schon ganz zufrieden, allerdings werde ich schon wieder etwas umbauen; und zwar hat der Erbauer im oberen Bereich 3 Aufhängemöglichkeiten dicht untereinander plaziert, warum, weiß ich nicht.

Hier mal seine Artikelbeschreibung dazu:

*Räucherofen der Spitzenklasse !*

*Der Außenmantel des Ofens ist aus 1mm Alu - Stuccoblech gefertigt.*
*Der Innenmantel aus 1mm Alu Glattblech.Der **regelbare Kamin,der mit einer Wetterschutzhaube*
*versehen ist,befindet sich auf der oberen Abdeckplatte.Die Tür (ebenfalls doppelwandig) ist mit einem für 120 Grad ausgelegten*
*Thermometer versehen.Die Befestigung - Edelstahlscharniere und Edelstahlverschlüsse.*
*Über der Tür befindet sich ein Regenabweiser.*
*Im oberen Bereich des Ofens sind 5 Edelstahlstangen - 12mm fest ,etwas tiefer - 4 Edelstahlstangen*
*ebenfalls 12mm- herausnehmbar montiert.Darunter wiederum sind noch 5 Edelstahlspieße -6mm*
*herausnehmbar montiert.Eine Fettauffangwanne,ein  Lochblech (2mm) und ein stabiles*
*Drahtgitter (alles Edelstahl) gehören zum Lieferumfang.*
*Die Feuerungsschublade ist aus 2mm Stahlblech gefertigt.Die Frontplatte der Schublade*
*aus 2mm Edelstahlblech.Über der Schublade befindet sich ebenfalls ein Regenabweiser.*
*Um den Ofen leicht bewegen zu können - ist er auf Räder montiert.An den Seiten,der Tür und*
*an der Schublade sind stabile Griffe befestigt.*


Die nächste Auflagemöglichkeit (dort, wo auf den Fotos das Lochblech liegt, ist viel zu weit unten angebracht, um dort noch eine 2. Aufhängemöglichkeit für Fische zu schaffen; also wird von mir eine der oberen Aufhängeebene vorsichtig ausgebohrt und etwa 40 - 45 cm wieder angenietet.
So kann ich in 2 Ebenen Fische aufhängen und bekomme dann etwa 2 x 24 Stück aufgehängt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## AAlfänger (15. September 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Siggi,
Man wird alt, wie eine Kuh und lernt immer noch dazu!!!!!! Ich bin Freitag beigegangen und habe meinen Räucherschrank umgebaut! Bisher war er unten offen, und ich habe die Schale mit dem Holzfeuer einfach so darunter geschoben. Hach der Garphase habe ich die Glut dann mit Buchenmehl abgedeckt und dann alles noch 1,5 Std vor sich hinräuchern lassen.So hat mir das mal vor ewigen Zeiten ein Arbeitskollege gezeigt. Nun habe ich den Schrank unten auch zum verschließen gemacht. Jetzt kann ich die Temperatur wunderbar mit Luftklappe unten und Rauchabzug oben steuern. Gestern dann nur mit Holzscheiten und ohne Späne, sondern nur mit Buchenholz zwei Makrelen zur Probe geräuchert. Ich habe noch nie so schön gefärbte und schmackhafte Fische gehabt!|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß Jürgen|stolz:


----------



## sprogoe (15. September 2013)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ist doch super Jürgen.

Schön das es Dir so auch gefällt und ich wünsche dir weiterhin gutes Gelingen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Da es mit dem Beil nicht ganz so leicht geht, habe ich mir heute eine Machete zugelegt.
> ....



Ich habe das kleine Fiskars-Beil  500 ,da macht das Brennholz spalten Spaß.

Grobe Spalten mit einer größeren Axt und dann Streichhölzer mit der Kleinen.  So braucht man auch für den Kaminofen keine Anzünder.

 Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Interessantes Werkzeug hast Du da Uwe,
aber auch nicht ganz billig. Naja, bei Deinem Holzbedarf lohnt sich die Anschaffung sicher.

Noch was zu meinen hier vorgestellten Räucheröfen:
Den tollen isolierten Aluofen habe ich wieder verkauft, weil ich da "nur" 40 Fische in 2 Ebenen hinein bekam.
dabei störte mich einerseits, daß ich manchmal 2x räuchern mußte und eben die Aufhängung auf 2 Ebenen, wobei doch eine geringfügig unterschiedliche Garung stattfindet.

Anschließend habe ich mir einen älteren Räucherschrank (war wohl mal ein industriell hergestellter Kalträucherschrank) ersteigert und den umgebaut, d.h. ich habe die für die Durchlüftung zum Kalträuchern vorgesehen Schlitze in der Vorderwand über der Schublade mit einem Blech verschlossen.
Ca. 25 cm oberhalb der Schublade habe ich aus 4 mm Stahlblech einen Zwischenboden eingebaut, der an Voder- und Rückwand bündig anliegt, aber zu den Seitenwänden einen Freiraum von 4,5 cm läßt. Über der Schublade wurde ein entsprechend großer Ausschnitt gemacht.
Darauf habe ich dann aus 1 mm Blech innere Seitenwände genietet und die auch mit Vorder- und Rückwand vernietet.
So geht ein Teil der Hitze durch die doppelten Wände nach oben zur Abzugsöffnung.
Mein Hintergedanke war, daß, wenn ich die Öffnung über der Schublade verschließe, das Feuer den Garraum erhitzt und der Rauch bei der Garfase durch die Seitenwände nach oben abgeführt wird und dadurch die Fische rauchfrei gegart werden (dieses Prinzip gibt es bei Öfen von Smoki).
Zum eigentlichen Räuchern wollte ich die Abdeckung herausnehmen und den Rauch somit durch den Garraum leiten.
Das ganze funktioniert aber nicht so ganz perfekt, da im Ofen nur etwa 65 Grad entstehen.
Mit eingelegten Ziegelsteinen (wie ich es hier schon mal gepostet habe) klappt das schon und die Temperatur kriege ich so locker auf 80 - 90 Grad.
Aber auch hierbei das Problem der Aufhängung auf 2 Ebenen, wobei laut der vorhandenen 2 Termometer ein Temperaturunterschied von rund 10 Grad herrschen (unten ist es komischerweise nicht so warm wie oben).

Nun bin ich schon wieder soweit, daß ich die letzte Selbstbau-Räuchertonne doch nicht verkaufe, sondern wieder selber nutze, auch, wenn ich da ebenfalls "nur" 45 Forellen hinein bekomme). Letztendlich hatte ich da die wenigsten Probleme und die besten Ergebnisse, einzige Manko war die Entstehung von Kondenswasser, was ich aber mit einer selbstgebauten Isolierung in den Griff bekommen kann, da würde vielleicht schon das Isolieren des Deckels und des Abzugsrohres genügen, weil dort der heiße Rauch besonders schnell abkühlt und als Kondensat runtertropft.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, na dann bist Du ja wieder räuchertechnisch am experimentieren.  Dann werden wir ja wieder über Neubauten informiert. |rolleyes

Bin mal gespannt ... .
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ich greife meinen alten Trööt noch mal auf.
Die (vorerst) letzte meiner Selbstbau-Räuchertonnen habe ich versteigert und übermorgen wird sie abgeholt.

Ich werde ihr einen würdigen Abschied bescheren, indem ich einige Forellen aus meinen Quellwasserteichen nehmen und sie im Beisein des anschließend neuen Besitzers räuchern werde.
Diese werde ich dem Käufer anschließend schenken, in der Hoffnung, daß er genau so schöne Forellen darin zaubern wird.

Ich denke, diese Ehrung bin ich meiner geliebten Räuchertonne schuldig.

Ich sage jetzt schon, tschüß meine heißgeliebte Tonne, ich werde dich nie vergessen.


----------



## aal60 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, aber nicht das Du weinst. ... 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Uwe,
ich weiß ja, daß Du ein einfühlsamer Mensch bist, aber ehrlich gesagt, trenne ich mich mit einem lachenden, aber mehr noch mit einem weinenden Auge von dieser Tonne.
Sie waren mir alle sehr ans Herz gewachsen, aber ich muß einfach mal Platz schaffen.
Zum einen habe ich noch zwei von diesen Tonnen, die irgendwann auch mal fertiggestelt werden, zum Anderen habe ich ja inzwischen diesen Räucherschrank für mich gebaut:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282843

außerdem habe ich inzwischen einen weiteren fast identischen Räucherschrank ersteigert und auf ähnliche Art umgebaut, den ich nach Fertigstellung gerne auch hier vorstelle.

Es geht also immer weiter und ich bin froh, in der Beziehung immer noch so aktiv sein zu können, allemal besser, als in einer Stadtwohnung rauchend am Fenster zu stehen und den vorbeifließenden Verkehr als einzigste Ablenkung zu beobachten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ja, Siggi. das stimmt auf alle Fälle.

Aber zum Wochenende geht es erstmal nach DK die Trouts ärgern ... .
Dann gibt es wieder Nachschub.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Viel Spaß und Erfolg in Dänemark, Uwe.

Du glaubst gar nicht, wie sehr ich das vermisse, früher jedes Jahr ein bis zweimal nach Dänemark / Nyborg, aber das letzte Mal ist schon 11 Jahre her.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hier wieder einmal ein kleines Projekt von mir:

Nachdem ich den viel zu kleinen Normaofen zurück  gegeben habe, hatte ich mir 2 unvollständige Öfen; deren Gehäuse von  einer Schlosserei gebaut wurden;
in Kevelaer abgeholt. Einer soll für  mich als Zweitofen bleiben und den habe ich fast fertig, es fehlen nur  noch Füße mit 2 Rollen, ein Aufhängegitter und es wird
noch eine Fronttür mit Thermometer eingebaut (bisher geht die Bestückung nur über den abnehmbaren Deckel).
Die Tauchhülse wurde vom Schlosser viel zu tief eingebaut. Dazu habe ich folgendes festgestellt:
Eine  Tauchhülse scheint die Messung völlig zu verfälschen. Ich habe schon 2  Testläufe gemacht und zusätzlich durch die Abzugsöffnung ein Thermometer  mit einem 
20 cm langen Fühler gesteckt, so daß die Temperatur etwa in Höhe der Bauchhöhlen gemessen wurde.
Das  untere Thermometer mit Tauchhülse zeigte 70 Grad, während oben 110 Grad  angezeigt wurden. Also werde ich keine Tauchhülsen mehr verwenden, das  scheint
ja im Heizungsbereich; wo die Tauchhülse vom heißen Wasser  umspült wird; zu funktionieren, aber im Räucherofen die Temperatur  anscheinend zu niedrig anzuzeigen.

Bei den Gartemperaturen werden  ja auf youtube oder auch bei google zig verschiedene Meinungen kund  getan. Ich habe mich mal an das hier vorgestellte Räucherbuch gehalten.
Dort  wird geschrieben, daß Fisch nicht sofort der vollen Gartemperatur  ausgesetzt werden soll, da dann die in den Zellen vorhandene Flüssigkeit  verdampft und der Fisch weich und matschig wird. Zunächst soll der  Fisch bis 65, höchstens bis 70 Grad erhitzt werden um dann bei 80 - 90  Grad fertig gegart zu werden.
So habe ich die Forellen bei knapp 70 Grad 15 min erhitzt und dann noch gut 20 min bei ca. 85 - 90 Grad gegart.
Den  Rauch habe ich nicht mit Räuchermehl, sondern fein gespaltenem Holz  (Buche, Kirsche u. Erle gemischt) erzeugt. Dabei habe ich eine etwas  höhere Wärme von ca. 55 - 60 Grad im Ofen und der Rauch ist viel dichter  und regelrecht weiß, während bei der Verwendung von Räuchermehl der  Rauch dünner und mehr hellgrau ist und auch die Wärme geht dabei nur bis  ca. 40 - 45 Grad. Ich finde das Ergebnis nach meiner Methode wesentlich  rauchintensiver.
Bei der Garung habe ich die Schublade etwa 5 cm  rausgezogen und den Rauchabzug ganz geöffnet. Beim Räuchern wurde der  Abzug zu 2/3 geschlossen und die Schublade nur einen Spalt von ca. 2 - 3  mm geöffnet. So hatte der Ofen etwas Zug, ohne daß das Räucherholz in  Flammen aufging und der schöne Rauch blieb dennoch länger im Ofen,  während er bei voll geöffnetem Abzug zu schnell an den Fischen vorbei  strömt.

Es war auf alle Fälle wieder ein echtes Geschmackserlebnis.

Der Ofen hat die Maße von 120 x 50 x 40 cm (Höhe x Breite x Tiefe), da passen in einer Ebene ca. 30 Forellen rein. 
So sieht er aus:






Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.










Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.










Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





Der Sparbrand für den Räucherkäse nach 12 Std. in seinen letzten Zügen





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





und hier einige Forellen





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





der Räucherkäse nach 12 Std. Kaltrauch, der durch seine Weichheit und 
wohl etwas zuviel Wärme sich zwischen die Stäbe geformt hat, aber das 
Muster gefällt mir





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.










Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.





und die 8 min gekochten u. geschälten Eier nach 45 min Rauch bei 60 Grad





Klicke auf diese Leiste um das Bild in voller Größe anzuzeigen.






Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hej Siggi ! 

Feine Sachen, die du da wieder machst !
Wie ist das mit den Eiern, nehmen die auch im Inneren Rauchgeschmack auf, oder nur aussen ? Geräucherte Eier kannte ich bis jetz noch nicht !


----------



## sprogoe (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hey mig,
im Inneren nicht so, aber der Rauchgeschmack beim Durchbeissen ist schon sehr intensiv, so daß es einem so vorkommt, als schmeckte das komplette Ei nach Rauch.
Etwas Salz und ev. Remoulade drauf und weg damit.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Siggi,
mit der falschen Temperatur-Messung bei Verwendung von Tauchhülsen, habe ich auch festgestellt.
Deswegen habe ich nur eine gebohrte Schraube als Führung des Kapillarröhrchen verwendet. Die Kapillarröhrchen ragen ca. 15cm in den Rauchraum.
Der Temperunterschied beträgt zwischen Tür (Mitte) und Rauchabzug ca. 10°C.

Forellen haben eine schöne Farbe. #6 Und dein Sparbrand funzt ja auch.

Ich warte auch noch auf meine Räucherroste ... . Dann geht es los mit Forellenfilets.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Uwe,
genauso befestige ich das Thermometer auch, aber hier war diese große Bohrung bereits drin im Frontblech.
Baue ich noch eine Fronttür ein, wird der Ausschnitt so gewählt, daß die Bohrung wegfällt und das Thermometer wird im oberen Drittel der Tür eingebaut, natürlich ohne Tauchhülse.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## aal60 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, säg  die Tauchhülse ab, gut ist es.

Ich habe M10er VA Schraube mit Bohrung mit Mutter befestigt.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (2. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

wie schon im Räuchervideo zu sehen war, stelle ich hier mal meine zuletzt gebaute Räuchertonne vor.
Ich glaube, dabei habe ich eine geniale Idee in die Tat umgesetzt und einen wirklich einzigartigen Ofen gebaut.
Ich hatte noch ein Paelaset aus meiner Camperzeit und habe mir gedacht, damit und mit einer wahlweise auch anzuwendenden Holzbeheizung kann ich einen Hybridofen bauen, der sicher viele Räucherfreaks anspricht.
Außerdem kann man das Paelaset beim Nichtgebrauch des Brenners im Ofen auch für das Outdoorkochen verwenden.

Zum Bau habe ich 2 Tonnen mit abnehmbarem Deckel gebraucht, da ich beim 2. Deckel den umgebördelten Rand abgeflext habe, ihn mit ca. 80 Bohrungen versehen und dicht über der Feuerschublade als Flammschutzblech eingenietet habe und außerdem die Tür und die Vorderfront der Schublade aus der 2. Tonne geschnitten wurden und zwar rundum ca. 20 mm größer als die Ausschnitte, so daß diese überlappt wurden und ich eine gewisse Dichtigkeit erreiche.

Beim Garen mit Holz wird die Schublade verwendet, in die auch danach das Räuchermehl bzw. Räucherholz eingebracht wird.
Will man mit Gas heizen, wird die Schublade herausgenommen und der Paelabrenner hineingeschoben.
Dieser hat 7,5 KW und heizt den Ofen bei größter Leistung bis ca. 150 Grad. Zum Garen der Fische beide Brennringe auf kleiner Flamme erzeugen ca. 85 Grad.
Zum Räuchern nach der Garung genügt der kleine Brennring auf kleiner Flamme, der dann immer noch 50 Grad Wärme bringt.
Dabei wird eine Eisenpfanne mit Räuchermehl gefüllt und auf das Flammschutzblech gestellt, der Deckel wird abgenommen, die Tür geöffnet und der Brenner auf groß gestellt. Schon nach einigen Minuten ist das Räuchermehl ans Glimmen gebracht und Tür und Deckel werden wieder geschlossen, der Brenner auf klein gestellt.
Hier einige Fotos:


----------



## sprogoe (2. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

weitre Fotos:

Die Pfanne wurde mit Füßen versehen und dient nun als Fettauffangpfanne. Zur Verwendung als Paelapfanne wird noch eine neue angeschafft.
Ich hoffe, ich habe mal wieder einige inspirieren können.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hey Siggi !
Steigst du jetz auf Gas um ???
Kann ich ja fast garnicht glauben !?!


----------



## sprogoe (3. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

keine Sorge, mig, ich und Gas, wo bleibt denn da meine "Lagerfeuerromantik"?
Den werde ich verkaufen.
Habe z.Zt. 5 Öfen da stehen, 3 werden verkauft, die anderen beiden sind; wie im Räuchervideo zu sehen; mit Holzbeheizung und bleiben bei mir.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Fünf Öfen, ist dir langweilig ?


----------



## sprogoe (3. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ich vergaß noch den TRO, also 6 Stück.
Wie sollte mir langweilig sein, bei der ganzen Bastelei?
Außerdem habe ich ja noch meine Forellenteiche, das Räuchern und einen Minijob.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Torkel (3. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Gabs bei den Forellenteichen nochmal Verluste oder ist der/die Räuber weg ?


----------



## sprogoe (3. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Nee,
wurde von einem Fischwirt hier im AB aufgeklärt, daß es sich um Transportschäden, ev. verursacht durch Flüssigsauerstoff, handelt.
Ist danach nichts mehr vorgekommen, habe auch schon 2x nachbestellt und der Lieferant bezieht die Forellen inzwischen aus anderer Quelle und diese sind echt top. 
Reiher haben sich ebenfalls nicht mehr blicken lassen, da beide Teiche mit Netzen überspannt sind.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (4. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Siggi.

Ich dacht mich trifft der Schlag,als ich den Gasofen sah.

Aber den verkaufst du ja zum Glück.

Aber wieder mal ne sehr schöne Arbeit von dir. #6


----------



## sprogoe (4. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Tino,
ich wollte halt mal alle Reste verbauen und dann mal langsam aufhören damit, habe ja auch noch anderes zu tun.

Alles Gute und viele Grüße, Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Den hier schon vorgestellten und auch im Räuchervideo zu sehenden Räucherschrank habe ich inzwischen mit einer Fronttür versehen und eine 2. Aufhängeetage ca. 40 cm unterhalb der oberen Aufhängung eingebaut.
So passen nun ca. 50 Forellen hinein, ist aber auch für Aal geeignet, da die Höhe vom Flammschutzblech bis zur oberen Aufhängung 94 cm beträgt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Nun zeige ich euch noch einen heute fertiggestellten, fast identischen Ofen, den ich; wie ich glaube; etwas schöner verarbeitet habe, da dieser verkauft werden soll.
Die auf dem Lochblech stehende Räuchermehlschale wir beim Heizen mit Holz natürlich nicht benötigt, sie kommt nur zum Einsatz, wenn jemand den Ofen mit Gas beheizen will, was ja auch möglich ist, wenn man die Schublade rausnimmt und dort in das Fach den Brenner stellt.
Die Griffe, Füße und die Türverriegelung sind aus Edelstahl.

Viel Spaß beim Anschauen wünscht Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (16. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos:
Die schwarze Schale (Backblech) dient als Fettauffangschale.


----------



## Fury87 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Der sieht wirklich richtig gut aus! Man sieht schon, dass Du dein Handwerk Verstehst!


----------



## sprogoe (18. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Der sieht wirklich richtig gut aus! Man sieht schon, dass Du dein Handwerk Verstehst!



Hast eine PN, steht in den ebay-Kleinzeigen zum Verkauf, auch die zuvor vorgestellte Räuchertonne.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Fury87 (21. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Hast eine PN, steht in den ebay-Kleinzeigen zum Verkauf, auch die zuvor vorgestellte Räuchertonne.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



So, gleich geht es Los, Ich hol mir vom Meister Persönlich meinen neuen Räucherofen ab! #6

Die ersten hoffentlich guten Ergebnisse werde Ich Posten! |rolleyes


----------



## sprogoe (22. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war heute mal auf Einkaufstour und habe von diesen "komischen" Kisten 12 Stück mit nach Hause gebracht.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja aufhören mit der Bastelei, aber nun geht´s doch noch eine Weile weiter.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (23. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hähä ! Wusst ich´s doch, Siggi kann´s nicht lassen ! 
12 gleich, gehst jetz in Serie ?


----------



## sprogoe (23. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

kann man so sagen mig,
wenn sie ja alle einheitlich nicht ganz so aufwendig gefertigt werden, hält man sich auch nicht allzu lange damit auf.
Kommen sicher demnächst mal wieder ein paar Fotos davon.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Moin Siggi. Stellst du noch Leute ein?


----------



## sprogoe (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Mensch Tino,
Du bist doch nie da, wenn man Dich braucht, hängst immer bei den Saudis ab.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Fury87 (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Wer am Überlegen ist ob er sich einen Räucherofen zulegen will, der sollte sich von Siggi einen machen lassen, denn dann kann man sich darauf Verlassen, dass man was richtig gutes bekommt. Die Räucheröfen sind gut durchdacht, und sehr gut Verarbeitet.

Ich habe mir meinen Räucherofen am Sonntag bei Siggi abgeholt, und man merkt schnell, dass er sehr viel ahnung hat. Er nimmt sich auch viel Zeit nimmt um alles genau zu Erklären, dass beim Räuchern auch nachher nichts Schief geht, und man den Räucherofen richtig Bedienen kann.

Heute war es dann sowas, der erste Räucher Versuch stand an, und was soll Ich sagen, die Forellen sind Perfekt geworden, der Räucherofen Arbeitet so, wie man es von einern Räucherofen erwartet. Also Ich bin sehr Begeistert! =)


----------



## sprogoe (24. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tobi,
freut mich sehr, daß Du so zufrieden bist und wie es aussieht, auch gleich beim 1. Mal super zurecht gekommen bist.
Dein Ergebnis sieht auf alle Fälle schon mal ganz Klasse aus, ich hoffe, sie haben auch so geschmeckt.
Wie es aussieht, haben einige auf den unteren Stangen ein wenig zuviel Hitze abbekommen. Sehe ich das richtig, daß es wohl die kleineren Forellen waren?
Wenn ja, dann häng beim nächsten Mal die kleineren vielleicht nach oben und mehr zu den Außenwänden, besonders an der Vorder(Tür)seite ist die Hitze weniger stark, die größeren dann eventuell mal nach unten und bevorzugt mehr in der Mitte aufhängen.
Ansonsten, wie gesagt, sieht das schon ganz super aus und ich bin mir sicher, mit jedem Mal wirst Du perfekter und ich glaube auch, Du wirst richtig Spaß mit dem Ofen haben.

Ich sehe, Du hast beim Räuchern den Abzug doch fast geschlossen. Ich sagte Dir ja, daß ich, wenn ich mit Holz räucher, den Abzug voll geöffnet lasse, aber das kannst Du ja für Dich selber ausprobieren, wie es Dir am meisten zusagt.
Achte dann aber auf die Temperatur während des Räuchervorganges, daß die bei fast geschlossenem Abzug nicht über 60 Grad geht, dann dann liegst Du fast schon wieder im Garbereich.

Weiterhin gutes Gelingen und viel Spaß am Räuchern
wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Fury87 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Alle Forellen sind super Geworden, die leute ware Begeistert! Auch die unten hingen, sind gut Geworden.

Das Foto mit der Anzeige, zeigt gerade die Temperatur fürs Garen! Beim Räuchern selber hatte Ich zwischen 50-55°c also so wie Du es Gesagt hast.

Beim Räuchern war die klappe auch zu 99% auch immer ganz auf, aber da Fing es gerade an zu Regnen, und es sollte ja nicht rein Regnen! |rolleyes

Wie Gesagt, Ich habe alles so gemacht, wie Du es gesagt hast! Und die Forellen sind top geworden! :m


----------



## phirania (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tobi 
Wo ist meine Forelle...?


----------



## sprogoe (25. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



phirania schrieb:


> Tobi
> Wo ist meine Forelle...?



die hat Tobi doch alle zu mir geschickt, weil er mit meiner Einweisung in den neuen Ofen so zufrieden war.:m

Ich glaube, Du könntest der nächste Kandidat für einen meiner Öfen werden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Fury87 schrieb:


> Alle Forellen sind super Geworden, die leute ware Begeistert! Auch die unten hingen, sind gut Geworden.
> 
> Das Foto mit der Anzeige, zeigt gerade die Temperatur fürs Garen! Beim Räuchern selber hatte Ich zwischen 50-55°c also so wie Du es Gesagt hast.
> 
> ...




Tobi,
das freut mich sehr, daß alles gleich beim 1. Mal so gut geklappt hat.
Nun mußt Du bestimmt öfter für Nachschub sorgen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Mensch Tino,
> Du bist doch nie da, wenn man Dich braucht, hängst immer bei den Saudis ab.
> 
> Gruß Siggi


 
Ne nicht bei denen. Ägypten ist wieder aktuell. Schade das du mich nicht  haben wllst Aber bezahlen konntest du mich ja trotzdem,Siggi.


----------



## phirania (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> die hat Tobi doch alle zu mir geschickt, weil er mit meiner Einweisung in den neuen Ofen so zufrieden war.:m
> 
> Ich glaube, Du könntest der nächste Kandidat für einen meiner Öfen werden.
> 
> Gruß Siggi



Siggi
Könnte gut möglich sein,ein Bekannter war so begeistert davon und grübelt schon die ganze Zeit....
Nächstes mal komme ich auf jeden Fall mit wenn Tobi zu dir kommt.|wavey:


----------



## Fury87 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



phirania schrieb:


> Siggi
> Könnte gut möglich sein,ein Bekannter war so begeistert davon und grübelt schon die ganze Zeit....
> Nächstes mal komme ich auf jeden Fall mit wenn Tobi zu dir kommt.|wavey:



Dann musst Du aber um 09Uhr aufstehen, bekommst Du das hin? |rolleyes


----------



## sprogoe (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Tino schrieb:


> Ne nicht bei denen. Ägypten ist wieder aktuell. Schade das du mich nicht  haben wllst Aber bezahlen konntest du mich ja trotzdem,Siggi.



Aber Tino,
Dich Großverdiener zu bezahlen, wäre doch wie fetten Gänsen den Hals schmieren.:vik:

Alles Gute bei den Pyramiden und der Kameelmilch.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (26. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

@phirania und Fury87,

ich melde mich auf alle Fälle, wenn ich einen Ofen fertig habe.

Alles Gute euch, Siggi


----------



## Tino (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Aber Tino,
> Dich Großverdiener zu bezahlen, wäre doch wie fetten Gänsen den Hals schmieren.:vik:
> 
> Alles Gute bei den Pyramiden und der Kameelmilch.
> ...


 
Danke Siggi :vik:


----------



## prinz1 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hallo sprogoe

würde hiermit auch mal interesse an nem r-ofen anmelden.
deine bilder begeistern! echt gute arbeit.
weitere absprache hier oder per pn.
gruß aus der lausitz

der prinz


----------



## mig23 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

|kopfkrat Tja Siggi, jetz hast ´ne Lawiene losgetreten, jetz is nix mehr mit Ruhestand,
 nun kannst du ein Gewerbe anmelden ! :q


----------



## sprogoe (29. September 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo,
mir kackt das verdammte Internet dauernd ab, deshalb kann ich nicht immer antworten. Monteur kommt aber morgen oder übermorgen.
Ich denke, bis zum Wochenende kriege ich 1 oder 2 Öfen fertig.
Ich stelle dann mal Fotos ein.
Habe gerade auch mal geschaut, wie teuer der Versand würde; das günstigste Angebot war mit Illoxx für 47,50 €, ansonsten geht es ja über Selbstabholung, wenn die Entfernung nicht zu groß ist.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi.
> 
> Ich dacht mich trifft der Schlag,als ich den Gasofen sah.
> 
> ...




Tino,
kannst Dich ganz beruhig wieder zurücklehnen.
Der wurde versteigert und heute abgeholt.:vik:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Das beruhigt mich,Siggi.

Schöne Schicht wünsch ich dir,oder arbeitest Du am Wochenende nicht?

Genug zu tun hast du ja mit deinem Ofenimperium.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tino,
geht gleich wieder ans Werk, heute wird wieder einer fertig, ich stelle dann mal Fotos ein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Siggi.

Dann viel Spass bei deinen nächsten Öfen.

Da heisst es Rentner müsst man sein,die haben Zeit.

|supergri|kopfkrat;+#c|wavey:#6


----------



## sprogoe (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo zusammen,
der nächste Ofen ist fertiggestellt, allerdings ein wenig verändert gegenüber dem Ofen, den ich Fury87 verkauft habe.
Den werde ich mal bei ebay einstellen, um zu sehen, wie weit die Gebote dafür gehen.
Ich habe aber schon einen weiteren in Arbeit und die nächsten 11 Stück werden dann alle identisch verarbeitet.
So schaut er aus:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

noch ein paar Fotos:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Psykoman_86 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

sehr schön..|bigeyes


----------



## mig23 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tolles Teil !
Und was kostet sowas ?


----------



## sprogoe (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

mig,
der steht bei ebay drin, mal schauen, was er bringt.
Die nächsten werden etwas anders und auch aufwändiger, über einen Preis rede ich dann lieber per PN.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Warum per PN Siggi? Andere wären sicher auch neugierig was deine herrlichen Öfen kosten sollen und überlegen sich vielleicht einen bei dir zu bestellen?


----------



## mig23 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ich finde Tino hat Recht !
Aber wie du meinst !
Dann schick mir doch mal `ne PN !


----------



## sprogoe (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Nun Leute,
ich kann es ja auch hier kundtun, auch wenn es schon ganz vom Thema abschweift.
Ich möchte nur nicht öffentlich zerrissen werden, nur weil jemand denkt, der Preis wäre überzogen.
Ich habe mal die reinen Materialkosten recherchiert, die man aufbringen müßte, um diesen Ofen selber zu bauen und die liegen bei rund 180.- €.
Das wäre auch der Preis, den ich für solch einen Ofen ansetzen würde.

Um die Kosten mal deutlich zu machen, habe ich sie nachfolgend aufgeführt:
1 Tafel Blech für das Gehäuse, Boden, Deckel und Schublade 2,50 x 1,25 m                                         110.- €     
1 Blech für die Fronttür / 2 mm                  10.- €
Thermometer mit Versand                         10.- €
Scharniere und Verschlüsse                       10.- €
Aufhängegitter / Stangen                            6.- €
Material für Griffe                                     10.- €
Material für Rollen und Füße                       10.- €
Nieten, Schrauben und Gewindestange       10 .- €
Fetttropfschale                                          5 .- €

Macht allein schon ca. 180.- € Materialkosten, zudem braucht  man noch eine Schlosserei, die das Blech schneiden und kanten kann (das  geht nicht im Hobbykeller) und das ist auch nicht umsonst.

Kann sich ja jeder überlegen, nichts für Ungut, aber da gibt es nur ja oder nein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ich weiss wieviel Arbeit in so ´nem Ofen steckt, von daher find ich den Preis mehr als OK !
Wenn, ich mich mal dazu entschließen sollte meinen Ölfassofen auszutauschen, werde ich sicherlich bei dir mal anfragen !


----------



## malpi (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Nabend,

wirklich spannender Thread! Ich habe nun tatsächlich die gesamten 32? Seiten gelesen.... :q

Bitte weiter machen! :vik::vik:Wie siehts mit Bildern von den Teichen aus??

Grüße!


----------



## orgel (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



malpi schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wirklich spannender Thread! Ich habe nun tatsächlich die gesamten 32? Seiten gelesen.... :q
> 
> ...



Sogar mir Videos, sind aber mit 95 noch ein paar mehr Seiten, die sich überwiegend ziemlich spannend lesen... Viel Spaß #6

Edit: Link ganz vergessen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=275531


----------



## sprogoe (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo,
weg iss´er:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4221897&postcount=340

gerade auf ebay versteigert für 180.- € + 50.- € Versand.
Der nächste wird wohl morgen fertig... und weiter geht´s.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## AAlfänger (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo,
du mußt wohl eine sehr gute Altersversorgung haben, wenn du deine Räucherschränke so verschleuderst!#c Ich habe selber meinen Räucherschrank gebaut, als ich noch berufstätig war und kann somit behaupten, das man so einen Schrank für das Geld nirgendswo sonst bekommt!#6#6
Wenn ich noch keinen Schrank hätte, würde ich sofort zuschlagen!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## sprogoe (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

AAlfänger,
Du siehst das wenigstens richtig.
Die nächsten muß ich auf alle Fälle höher ansetzen, weil sie wertvoller ausgestattet werden; z.B. mit Edelstahlgriffen;
und es gehen noch fast 20.- € an Gebühren ab.
Heute habe ich einen weiteren Schrank gekauft, komplett aus Edelstahl, 175 x 68 x 60 cm und sicher weit über 100 kg schwer.
Der war nur zum Kalträuchern gedacht und hat im Abstand von etwa 10 cm mehr als 15 Einschubebenen.
Den muß ich noch zu einem funktionierenden Heißräucherschrank umbauen. Tür kürzen (die geht über die ganze Höhe), eine Feuerschublade einbauen und einen Rauchabzug.
Der ist sowas von stabil gebaut, alles geschweißt usw.
Der Preis war heiß: 120.- €, das würde man sogar beim Schrotthändler noch dafür bekommen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Oha wenn das so ist kaufe ich die nächsten 10 Öfen Siggi.

Da werd ich gut was verdienen :vik:


----------



## sprogoe (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tino,
Du alter Weltenbummler, Du hast doch gar keine Zeit für sowas.
Laß´ mal gut sein, ich mach das schon und mit der Einnahme fülle ich ein wenig meine Fischkasse auf, muß schon wieder neue Forellen bestellen, habe schon wieder alle versilbert (oder besser gesagt, vergoldet).
Die letzten Brummer hatten bis 800 g Lebendgewicht und außer ca. 50-60 Stück mit Gewichten bis 1300 g habe ich nichts mehr.
Diese werden richtig groß gefüttert und wenn sie mal 2-3 kg haben, zu "Lachsforellen" gefüttert, um dann gebeizte und Kaltgeräucherte Filets daraus zu machen.
Ich habe übrigens wieder einen Ofen fertig, morgen stelle ich mal Fotos ein.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Die Zeit würde ich mir nehmen obwohl ich morgen wieder nach Ägypten muss. 
Viel Spaß mit deinem schönen Hobby Forellenzucht und räuchern.


----------



## sprogoe (1. November 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Moin zusammen,
wie versprochen , stelle ich die Fotos des zuletzt fertiggestellten Ofens ein.
So wie dieser werden nun alle weiteren gefertigt, 10 Stck. sind noch vorhanden, wer also Interesse an einem dieser Öfen hat, sollte sich ranhalten, denn mit jedem verkauften reduziert sich der Bestand logischerweise.
Am Montag oder Dienstag ist der nächste fertig.

Schönes Wochende wünscht Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (1. November 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

noch 2 Fotos:


----------



## Tino (1. November 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

#6 astrein Siggi.

Sehr schöne Öfen!!!


----------



## sprogoe (1. November 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke Tino,
heute verkauft und in der kommenden Woche wird der nächste abgeholt.

Schönes Wochenende noch wünsche ich allen 
und besonders Dir Tino, wo immer auf der Welt Du Dich auch rumtreibst.

Siggi


----------



## Tino (2. November 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Na Siggi,da rollt der Rubel ja und bald brauchste keine Rente mehr und entlastest den Staat.:vik:

Bin jetzt in Ägypten mal wieder und anschließend geht's gleich rüber nach Saudi Arabien, die nächste Maschine fertig machen.

Noch ein wenig dann hab ich auch mehr Zeit,Siggi.

Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende und sende immer fleißig Bilder mein Freund. |wavey:


----------



## sprogoe (2. November 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tino,
von diesen Öfen brauche ich ja keine Fotos mehr einstellen, da sie alle identisch gefertigt werden.
Mir schwirren aber schon wieder ein paar neue Ideen im Kopf herum und nach diesen Öfen werde ich die dann mal verwirklichen, kommt dann sicher wieder was Interessantes rüber.

Dann alles Gute und komm gut heim.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (2. November 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke Siggi 

Da bin ich ja gespannt,was da kommen wird.


----------



## sprogoe (2. November 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Jetzt werde ich erstmal auf Trab gebracht, in der kommenden Woche muß ich 2 dieser Öfen fertig kriegen, sind schon fest bestellt.

Gute nacht allen und besonders Dir Tino im fernen Ägypten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (18. November 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Kurzer Lagebericht zu den Räucheröfen:
Inzwischen sind 6 Stck. verkauft und 7 habe ich noch zur Fertigstellung hier.
Ich hoffe, bis Jahresende damit durch zu sein, um mich dann einem neuen und hoffentlich sehr interessantem Projekt zuzuwenden.
Ich werde dann berichten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## kreuzass (21. November 2014)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Entschuldigung. Wollte deinen Thread nicht sprengen.


----------



## sprogoe (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Frohes neues Jahr zusammen,

ich habe auf Silvester noch ein wenig gebastelt und einen meiner hier zuletzt vorgestellten Räucheröfen fertiggestellt.
Diesmal in einer etwas abgewandelten Form und zwar mit einem Rauchabzugskamin mit Drosselklappe und Regenschutzdach drüber. Der steht seit gestern bei ebay in der Versteigerung:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/161542442444?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
Was haltet ihr von diesem Ofen, schöner als die bisherigen?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Vom Feinsten das gute Stück !
Tolle Arbeit Siggi !!!


----------



## sprogoe (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke mig,
auch Dir nur das Beste für 2015.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Nix zu danken Siggi !
Auch dir gutes Gelingen im neuen Jahr !!!


----------



## Tino (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Siggi

Alter Schwede sehen die Öfen gut aus. 
Absolute Spitze mein Freund.

Gesundes Neues und viel Gesundheit ,dass du noch viele solcher schönen Öfen bauen kannst.


----------



## AltrheinFischer (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal ein frohes Neues euch allen! Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem ersten selbstgebauten Räucherschrank und meinen ersten vergoldeten Forellen =).


----------



## sprogoe (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Siggi
> 
> Alter Schwede sehen die Öfen gut aus.
> Absolute Spitze mein Freund.
> ...




Hallo Tino,
ich danke Dir für das Lob und die guten Wünsche für das neue Jahr, die ich hiermit herzlichst auch Dich zurück geben möchte.
Der letzte dieser Öfen wird vielleicht Dein Herz erfüllen, der ist nämlich noch nicht zusammen genietet und ich habe vor, den mit einem Fuchs zu bauen.
Ich berichte, wenn es so weit ist.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

@AltrheinFischer,

Dein Ofen ist aber auch top geworden, ich wünsche Dir allzeit super Ergebnisse und viel Freude damit.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## donak (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

@ sprogoe: Deine Öfen sehen echt Top aus. Ich habe noch nie geräuchert, aber wenn man sich dein Handwerk so anschaut, bekommt man echt Lust selbst zu räuchern.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hallo, habe lange überlegt mir selber einen Ofen zu bauen. Jetzt hab ich dieses "Superteil" gesehen und bin mir nicht mehr sicher.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiWtpsLeg7A

 ich denke die Teile zwischen dem verbrannten und dem rohen Fleisch müssten doch ganz gut schmecken.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

was für eine gequirlte Sch.... !
Das Gefasel von einer Temperatur über 100 Grad, völliger Blödsinn.
Hätte der Typ mal den Rauchabzug geöffnet, wäre der Rauch auch nicht aus allen anderen Ritzen gequollen. 
Aber so ist das heute, jeder glaubt, sein sogenanntes Wissen unbedingt weitergeben zu müssen, wenn es auch falsch ist.
Diesen Ofen halte ich nur für bedingt brauchbar als Räucherofen, da bewahrheitet sich es wieder; wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## yukonjack (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ja Siggi, du hast natürlich recht. Bin auf dieses Teil gestoßen weil ich was übers SpecK u. Schinken räuchern gesucht habe. Das Ding ist wohl mehr ein Grill( Smoker).


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



yukonjack schrieb:


> ... Das Ding ist wohl mehr ein Grill( Smoker).



Jepp - zum Heissräuchern bauartbedingt absolut ungeeignet... Grillen und Kalträuchern dürfte funktionieren...
Generell halte ich das Ding aber für eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion für was auch immer!


----------



## ZanderOpi (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Franky schrieb:


> Jepp - zum Heissräuchern bauartbedingt absolut ungeeignet... Grillen und Kalträuchern dürfte funktionieren...
> Generell halte ich das Ding aber für eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion für was auch immer!


 

Abschließend nur zu sagen: eine Räuchertonne für die Mülltonne.#h
Es lohnt sich wirklich einige Euros mehr auszugeben...oder wie Siggi (Glückwunsch, sehr gute Arbeit) die Dinge selbst in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## sprogoe (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo,
leider tut sich in allen bisherigen sehr interessanten und mit wertvollen Tips gespikten Räucherthreat´s fast garnichts mehr.
Ich finde das jammerschade und habe manchmal das Gefühl, daß seit dem Erscheinen des AB-Räuchervideos sich manche nicht mehr so recht trauen.
Ich möchte versuchen, in diese schönen Themen doch wieder etwas Leben reinzubringen und stelle hier mal wieder einen von mir konstruierten Räucherofen ein.
Dieser hat noch einige Verbesserungen gegenüber den vorherigen Modellen und zwar wurde der Kamin noch etwas schöner gestaltet, 2 seitliche Tragegriffe, eine Holzplatte mit 2 starren und 2 Lenkrollen / zwischen der Holzplatte und dem eigentlichen Bodenblech eine 8 cm dicke Mineralfaserdämmung und für die Feuerschublade gibt es Führungsschienen, damit sie immer mittig steht und eine quer eingebrachte Schiene, so daß man die Schublade bis auf ca. 10 cm herausziehen kann und sie dennoch nicht nach unten abkippt.
Seht euch die Fotos an.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hier noch weitere Fotos:


----------



## sprogoe (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

und noch 2 Stück:


----------



## mig23 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Uiiiiii, der Siggi war wieder mal fleisig !
Was dir so alles einfällt ?
Wenn du so weiter machst, giebt´s bald ´nen Ofen der die Fische selbst fängt, schlachtet, einlegt, räuchert und mich dann damit füttert ! |muahah:
Nö, mal im Ernst !
Tolle Arbeit die du hier leistest und immer bestrebt noch was, und noch was, und noch was zu verbessern ! #r

Und, wegen den mangelnden Beiträgen, mach dir keine Sorgen ! Wenn die Außentemperaturen wieder erträglicher werden, kommen auch wieder die Warmdu... äääää ich meine Heißräucherer  in Schwung !
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung !!! |rotwerden


----------



## sprogoe (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke mig,

ich habe schon wieder völlig neue Ideen und zwar Öfen von Grund auf selber zu bauen mit einem Wirkprinzip der Wärmeführung, wie es ihn wohl sonst nirgends gibt.
Ich muß aber zunächst meine restlichen 3 Öfen fertigstellen, plus 2 große Schränke und dann geht es an die neue Herausforderung.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

|uhoh: Der ewig rastlose Siggi !!!
Da bin ich mal mächtig gespannt auf deine neuen Ideen !
Wenn´s denn dann so funst, wie du dir das vorstellst, vergiss nicht ein Patent anzumelden, bevor du deine Idee veröffentlichst !


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Komme  gerade wieder rein und habe Lecker 20 aale durch den Rauch gezogen. Jetzt rieche ich selber wie ein räucherfisch. Gleich kommen drei angelkumpels zum Aal kosten und selbst eingelegte Bratheringe mit bratkartoffeln mampfen. Danach ordentlich pilssetten und Whisky. Das neue angeljahr wird eingeläutet. Übrigens top tonne siggi. Bin immer noch am grübeln weil meine wohl bald den Geist aufgeben wird.


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Moin Moin Aalzheimer
Ich schaffe es leider nicht mehr heute zu erscheinenleider#h




@sprogoe einen Sparbrand mit anbieten wäre toll hat man gleich alles von einem Profi#6




Mfg Norbert


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Schade Nobbi. Dich hätten wir wohl noch mit satt gekriegt.


----------



## sprogoe (1. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> @sprogoe einen Sparbrand mit anbieten wäre toll hat man gleich alles von einem Profi#6
> 
> 
> Mfg Norbert




Norbert,

wenn ich einen Sparbrand vorrätig hatte, haben einige Käufer ihn mir auch rausgeleiert.
Da ich aber sowieso noch welche bauen werde, ist das auch kein Problem für einen kleinen Aufpreis sowas mit anzubieten.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Axel1902 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

So ich möchte auch mal wieder was zum Besten geben. Habe heute mein Fleisch für den letzten Kalt Räucher Akt aus dem Vakuum befreit und noch mit ner Kräutermischung verfeinert. Jetzt hängen die 5 Kilo zum durchbrennen im Schrank und am Samstag dürfen sie dann den Rauch genießen.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/12/5558cfb91cf225cd4bcbf32ec489b0d0.jpg
die anderen beiden Stücke hängen dahinter.
Und dann gehts so langsam wieder ans angeln und dann muss Platz für die Aale sein.
Gruß Axel


----------



## Axel1902 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Mein Ofen ist zwar nicht so schön wie Siggi seine aber tut was er soll http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/12/6718f578e773f3807fb80e5d485a9f3a.jpg[/IMG
Ihr seht bin fleißig [emoji3] [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Axel1902 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Das Bild möchte nicht http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/12/7b563a307bc89f84621cc96091f52be9.jpg
hoffe das dieses jetzt möchte
Gruß Axel


----------



## sprogoe (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Axel1902 schrieb:


> Mein Ofen ist zwar nicht so schön wie Siggi seine aber tut was er soll



Hallo Axel,

mach´ Dir deswegen keinen Kopp,
ich sage immer; ein Räucherofen muß nicht schön sein, aber schön funktionieren.
Zum Kalträuchern ist so ein Holzschrank wie Deiner doch bestens geeignet und das Ergebnis wird sicher top.

Ich wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen und einen gesegneten Appetit beim anschließenden Verzehr.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## kernell32 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Wie siehts aus mit warm/heiss räuchern in nem holzschrank? Ich spiel nämlich schon länger mit dem Gedanken meinen alten küchenschrank (unbehandelt) zweck zu entfremden


----------



## kernell32 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Meine idee war ihn untenrum mit blech auszuschlagen, reicht das?


----------



## Axel1902 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

In dem Holzofen funktioniert beides prima.
Habe zum heiß Räuchern den Feuerraum mit Steinplatten ausgelegt und dann das Unterteil einer 12€ "Räuchertonne" rein gestellt.
Klar beim heiß Räuchern bleibe ich beim Ofen denn es soll ja nur das Holz drinne ab brennen und nicht der Ofen denn der steht auch noch unterm Holz Carport


----------



## Axel1902 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/12/98873df18cbe3ee46aa474e87d93fa4b.jpg
so sieht die Feuerstelle aus


----------



## Axel1902 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Mein Bruder ist Zimmermann der schlägt immer die Hände über Kopf zusammen aber den Schinken nimmt er mit Kusshand hat gestern wieder bestellt


----------



## Axel1902 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Der Ofen ist so groß das er mir auch beim letzten gang bei Seite stehen kann dann riecht es nicht so nach Erde sondern lecker[emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13] [emoji13]


----------



## Axel1902 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke Siggi aber kennst ja dann sind alle da die du sonst nicht siehst.
Meine Enkelin freut sich am meisten dann darf das Brot auch mal wegfallen wird eh über bewertet


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

So. Das Wochenende ist gerettet.


----------



## sprogoe (14. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Torsten#6,

sieht sehr gut aus.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke Siggi. Das klappt meistens sehr gut für ne blechkiste und gasbetrieb. Langsam muss ich mal wieder den Grund der Truhe im Aal Abteil sehen. Der erste Nachschub kommt hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## sprogoe (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo "Räucherbande" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,

ich habe mal wieder einen Ofen fertiggestellt und dabei wieder einige neue Sachen verbaut.
Zum einen habe ich; da einer der vorhandenen Deckel falsch und miserabel gekantet war;
die Kanten abgeflext und das Blech mit Aluwinkel fest mit dem Gehäuse vernietet.
Zuvor habe ich 4 cm unter dem Deckel 5 Aufhängestangen aus 8 mm Gewindestangen
fest eingebaut, die Bestückung dafür erfolgt über die Fronttür aus 2 mm Blech.
Die Schublade und das Flammschutzblech sind ebenfalls 2 mm dick.
Das Flammschutzblech wurde mittig mit 24 Bohrungen in 14 mm Durchmesser versehen,
4 cm darüber eine weitere Blechplatte montiert, die die Bohrungen abdeckt, so daß abtropfendes
Fett nicht ins Feuer tropfen kann. Das Flammschutzblech ist so eingebaut, daß rundum zu den 
Gehäusewandungen ein 2,5 cm breiter Spalt bleibt.
Da Hitze das Bestreben hat, auf direktem Wege senkrecht nach oben zu steigen und rasch durch 
den Rauchabzug zu verschwinden, ist in diesem Fall das nur bedingt möglich, da durch die Bohrungen
nur ein Teil davon aufsteigen kann, einiges an Wärme wird so auch an den Seitenwänden aufsteigen
und damit diese Wärme oberhalb des Bleches sich nicht gleich wieder mittig konzentrieren kann,
habe ich an den beiden Seitenwänden und der Rückwand noch jeweils einen 14 cm breiten Luftkanal
angebaut, der Wärme vom Flammschutzblech bis in Höhe der oberen Aufhängeetage leiten soll.
So hoffe ich, eine möglichst rundum gleichmäßige Wärmeverteilung zu erzielen.
Die Schublade hat eine mit 4 Bohrungen in 20 mm Durchmesser versehenen Blechplatte an der Vorderseite
bekommen, diese ist drehbar, somit kann die Frischluftzufuhr geregelt werden, ohne die Schublade einen 
Spalt offen zu lassen und damit den Flammen am Hochschlagen an der Außenwand zu ermöglichen.
Der Kamin in bewährter Form mit Drosselklappe.
In Höhe der Türunterkante ist eine zweite Aufhängeetage mit 4 herausnehmbaren Stangen montiert.
Oben passen etwa 25 Forellen, unten etwa 20 Stück hinein.
Der Ofen verfügt über 2 Thermometer, jeweils in Höhe der aufgehängten Forellen in oberer und unterer Etage.
Unter der Bodenplatte sind hinten 2 Rollen und vorne 2 Stützfüße montiert. Durch ankippen nach hinten an dem
dafür vorgesehenen Grif auf der Rückwand kann der Ofen leicht weggerollt werden.
Hier noch die Fotos:


----------



## sprogoe (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

weitere Fotos:

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Deine Öfen sehen immer professioneller aus.
So langsam kannst du mal über ein Gewerbe nachdenken.
Die Nietzange scheint jedenfalls dein bester Freund zu sein!
Leider kann ich bei mir mitten im Ort, direkt vorm Rathaus, nicht mit Räuchern anfangen, sonst holen sie mich ab!
Ansonsten würde ich gleich bei dir ordern.

Jürgen


----------



## sprogoe (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Leider kann ich bei mir mitten im Ort, direkt vorm Rathaus, nicht mit Räuchern anfangen, sonst holen sie mich ab!
> Ansonsten würde ich gleich bei dir ordern.
> 
> Jürgen




Wir vom AB tun uns zusammen und kommen alle mit unseren Räucheröfen zu "Deinem" Rathaus; zum "Protesträuchern".

ansonsten Danke für Dein Lob.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, der Daniel Düsentrieb des Räucherofens hat wieder zugeschlagen !!!
Saubere Arbeit !!!


----------



## sprogoe (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke mig,

2 Stck. aus der Serie muß ich noch fertigstellen, aber vorher baue ich für mich selber einen Ofen aus 3 mm Stahlblech (Schwarzblech), der komplett geschweißt wird und nur außen mit hitzebeständigem Lack bearbeitet.
Material liegt schon da.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Keine Ursache Siggi ! 
Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt ! #6

Ooooh, das wird interessant !
Bin schon mal auf die Bilder gespannt !


----------



## aal60 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, mal wieder top!

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke Dir Uwe,

gestern habe ich; wie angekündigt; mein neues Projekt (Ofen aus 3mm Schwarzblech, komplett geschweißt); begonnen.
In einigen Tagen kann ich ihn dann hier vorstellen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Siggi

Ich sag nur: Applaus 

Klasse Arbeit, 1 setzen


----------



## sprogoe (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hey Tino,
alter Freund, lange nichts von Dir gehört, dachte schon, Dich hätten sie in der Wüste verschleppt.
Danke für Dein Lob.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Wie immer Top Siggi. Bin mal gespannt auf Dein neues Projekt.


----------



## Tino (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Hey Tino,
> alter Freund, lange nichts von Dir gehört, dachte schon, Dich hätten sie in der Wüste verschleppt.
> Danke für Dein Lob.
> 
> Gruß Siggi




Moin Moin Siggi

Seit März bin ich in Deutschland und bleib auch bis Herbst hier und genieße die Zeit mit meiner Familie, dem angeln und mit Freunden räuchern , grillen und einen trinken.


----------



## sprogoe (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tino,
genieße diese Zeit und viel Freude und Erfolg dabei.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Da ist mir doch eine komische Sache passiert;
ich hatte einen selbstgebauten Sparbrand bei ebay versteigert und mich darüber gewundert, daß der Höchstbietende ca. 14000 Bewertungspunkte hat.
Wie ich dann in der Zahlungsmitteilung von PayPal lese, geht das Teil an der Jaeger-Versand, der ja selber Räucheröfen und Sparbrände verkauft.
Frage mich nun nach dem Sinn, eventuell ein Spionagekauf, um zu sehen, wie ich den gebaut habe? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161716532206?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649

Gruß Siggi


----------



## yukonjack (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Da ist mir doch eine komische Sache passiert;
> ich hatte einen selbstgebauten Sparbrand bei ebay versteigert und mich darüber gewundert, daß der Höchstbietende ca. 14000 Bewertungspunkte hat.
> Wie ich dann in der Zahlungsmitteilung von PayPal lese, geht das Teil an der Jaeger-Versand, der ja selber Räucheröfen und Sparbrände verkauft.
> Frage mich nun nach dem Sinn, eventuell ein Spionagekauf, um zu sehen, wie ich den gebaut habe?
> ...



Werksspionage, ganz klar.


----------



## Tino (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Tino,
> genieße diese Zeit und viel Freude und Erfolg dabei.
> 
> Gruß Siggi




Danke Sigi

Das werd ich machen.


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

@ Siggi,

ja Siggi,so wird es gemacht.
Ein Teil kaufen,abkupfern und dann damit in Serie gehen.
Machen viele Firmen so.
Hast wieder einen schönen Ofen gebaut.#r#h


----------



## sprogoe (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Nun kann ich euch mein neuestes Projekt vorstellen;
Die eiserne Lady ist fertig. :vik:

Gebaut habe ich sie aus 3 mm Schwarzblechplatten, komplett geschweißt.
Die Größe ist 100 x 50 x 50 cm /HxBxT, das Gewicht liegt bei 85 kg.
Der Ofen hat eine Fronttür, 60 cm hoch und 50 cm breit. Als Anschlag wurde an die Seitenwände, den Deckel und dem Zwischenblech zwischen der Tür und der Feuerluke Winkeleisen eingeschweißt. Die Türen sind mit feuerfester Dichtschnur versehen.
Als Flammschutzlech habe ich eine 3 mm Stahlplatte eingeschweißt, die an den Ecken Aussparungen hat und mittig über der Feuerschublade einige 10 mm Bohrungen. So steigt die Hitze nicht nur mittig auf, sondern verteilt sich auch zu den Außenwänden hin.
3 cm interhalb des Deckels ist eine zu den Außenwänden hin um 10 cm kleinere Platte eingebaut, mittig ebenfalls ein paar Bohrungen, der Großteil der Hitze wird auch da nochmal zu den Außenwänden geleitet.
Als Aufhängung habe ich ein stabiles Gitter mit 5 Stangen geschweißt, welches sich über Führungsschienen nach vorne herausziehen läßt. Der Platz dürfte für 35 - 40 Forellen reichen.
Der Kamin hat eine Drosselklappe und ein hübsches Regenschutzdach.
Unter dem Ofen sind 4 Schwerlastlenkrollen / 2 gebremst / mit je 300 kg Traglast.
Die Schublade wird ebenfalls auf Führungsschienen eingeschoben.
Von außen ist feuerfeste Farbe bis 650 Grad aufgesprüht.
Ein Leerprobelauf habe ich bereits gemacht; ist der Ofen einmal auf Temperatur, hält er diese auch nach Erlischen des Feuers mindesten noch 20 min.
Die Scharniere und Verriegelungen sind alle selber gebaut aus 5 mm Flachstahl.
Die Materialkosten lagen bei ca. 230.- €, obwohl ich den schon billigsten Lieferanten für das Blech ausgesucht hatte. Die Rollen habe ich für läppische 13.- € ersteigert, in den Baumärkten kosten weitaus schwächere mit halb so hoher Tragkraft rund 25.- € pro Stück.
Das Termometer wird nochmal gewechselt, ich hatte im Moment kein anderes.
Wie gefällt er euch?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Wieder mal saubere Arbeit Siggi!#6#h


----------



## aal60 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi mal wieder TOPP !!!!  #6#6#6


----------



## mig23 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Booo ej !!! Sagenhaft !!!


----------



## sprogoe (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke euch für euer Lob,
morgen findet ein echtes Räuchern statt, 35 Stück sind angesagt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Dickes Lob! Bin begeistert, lass uns weiter an dem Ergebnis teilhaben. Danke!


----------



## sprogoe (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke Peter,

So, heute mal 35 Forellen darin geräuchert, aber ich bin noch nicht ganz zufrieden. 
Zunächst wollte ich die Fische aus zeitlichen Gründen im Ofen trocknen. Ich hatte bereits 7 Ziegelsteine 
auf dem Flammschutzblech aufgebaut, immer ca. 3 cm Luft dazwischen. Das Feuer wollte aber nicht sauber brennen,
es rauchte auch zuviel. Also habe ich die Steine wieder entfernt und der Zug schien besser zu sein, das Feuer brannte 
nun raucharm. Der Ofen wird auch so gleichmäßig heiß und hält die Hitze auch lange, ich brauchte nur hin und wieder 
ein daumendickes Stück Holz nachlegen. 
Allerdings war heute hier sehr starker Wind, der tatsächlich so in den Abzugskamin blies, daß Rauch 
manchmal sogar an den Zuluftöffnungen der Feuerluke herausquoll und mehrmals das Feuer ausblies (die Lötlampe
war heute mein bester Freund).
Dann habe ich noch festgestellt, daß ich unbedingt ein zusätzliches Fetttropfblech einbauen muß. Ich nahm an,
daß das 3 mm dicke Flammschutzblech ausreicht, Fett tropft zwar nicht ins Feuer, aber das Blech wird anscheinend
so heiß, daß es darauf regelrecht verkohlt, die Fische hatten teilweise in den Bauchhöhlen einen leichten grauen Schleier.
Geschmacklich waren sie allerdings gut, aber auch die Bauchlappen waren diesmal nicht alle voll aufgespreizt, was sicher
an dem starken Wind lag, der das gleichmäßige Aufsteigen der Hitze zeitweilig behindert hat.
Es kann also nur besser werden.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Daaankeee Siggi, jetzt hab ich Hunger ! 
Wenn du vieleicht Ziegel mit Löcher nimmst ? http://www.hausjournal.net/wp-content/uploads/Klinkersteine.jpg
Da kann der Rauch durch, die saugen das herabtropfende Fett auf und speichern die Wärme ! #c


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke für den Tip, mig,
habe heute noch mal Lachsforellen geräuchert und alles hat prima geklappt, auch ohne Steine.
Der Ofen reagiert nicht so empfindlich, d.h., starke Temperaturschwankungen sind nicht, allein schon wegen der Dicke des Bleches.
Als Tropfblech habe ich ein Backblech genommen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Die Lachsforellen hatte ich eine knappe Stunde bei 80-85 Grad über  Eschenholz gegart und dann 2 Std. mit kleingespaltenem Holz in der  Mischung 40% Buche, 40% Kirsche und 20% Erle geräuchert.
Hier noch ein Foto von dem Ergebnis:



Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Tja Siggi !
Wenn, ich nicht gerade vom Fischerfest kommen würde und mir dort nicht die Wampe mit Steckerlfisch vollgeschlagen hätte, würd ich jetz bestimmt wieder magengrummelnd sabbern bei dem Anblick ! 
Schmeisst du eigendlich die Gewürze (Wacholder, Lohrbeerblätter...) in den Sud ?
Ich binn dazu übergegangen die Fische nur noch in Salzlösung (70g/l) einzulegen und dafür die Gewürze mit in die Glut zu werfen ! Schmeckt genauso und spart 50% gewürze !


----------



## sprogoe (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hallo mig,
Lorbeer ist für mich.... bäääh.
Die Lakenmischung habe ich schon mal irgendwo geschrieben, tue es aber gerne nochmal.
Pro 10 L Lake koche ich 
1 Eßl. fein  gemahlenes Wildgewürz,
1 Eßl. zerstoßene Wacholderbeeren
1 Eßl. geschroteten schwarzen Pfeffer
in 1 L Wasser auf und mische das in die Salzlake / 65-70 g pro L Wasser

Gruß Siggi


----------



## kreuzass (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



sprogoe schrieb:


> ...
> Geschmacklich waren sie allerdings gut, aber auch die Bauchlappen waren diesmal nicht alle voll aufgespreizt, was sicher
> an dem starken Wind lag, der das gleichmäßige Aufsteigen der Hitze zeitweilig behindert hat.
> Es kann also nur besser werden.
> ...



Deine Schornsteine sind - soweit ich das bisher sehen konnte - immer offen . Da ist mir folgende Lösungsmöglichkeit eingefallen:
Zwischen dem Schornstein und dem Dach vllt. gröberes, evtl. selbst hergestelltes, Lochblech einbauen. Da kann der starke Wind dann nicht so sehr über den Schornstein fegen (zwischen Schornstein und Dach) und die Luft raussaugen, Zug bleibt dennoch vorhanden. Macht die ganze Geschichte vllt. aerodynamisch günstiger (für deine Zwecke). 

PS: Schöne Öfen, die du dir baust. Die eine oder andere Idee habe ich mir gedanklich schon einmal stibitzt. Danke.  #6

/edit
Vllt.  so eine Geschichte die über den Schornstein selbst gezogen und bei Bedarf hochgeschoben werden kann (starker Wind). Dann bist du flexibler. Kein Wind, bleibt die Konstruktion "unten". Starker Wind, "Schotten dicht". Könnte hinhauen.

/doppelter edit
So als zusätzliche Feinjustierung zur Drosselklappe im Schornstein.


----------



## sprogoe (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke kreuzass, 
für Dein Lob und dafür, daß Du Dir Gedanken gemacht hast (dafür darfst Du gerne etwas bei mir "abkupfern), dafür stelle ich meine Öfen ja hier vor, um andere zu inspirieren.
Der Wind ist ja nicht über den Kamin hinweg gefegt, sondern hat richtig von oben hinein gedrückt, so daß der Rauch unten aus den Zuluftlöchern rausgedrückt wurde und das Feuer mehrmals ausging, waren aber auch sehr starke Windböen.
Oben habe ich schon eine Blechplatte eingeschweißt, 35 mm unterhalb des Deckels, mittig unter dem Kamin 5 Löcher mit 10 mm Durchmesser und so groß geschnitten, daß rundum zu den Seitenwänden ca. 5 cm Spalt bleibt. Rauch und Hitze können also nicht komplett ungehindert auf direktem Wege nach oben durch den Kamin entweichen, einiges muß sich auch nach den Seitenwänden hin orientieren. Ebenso dürfte der Wind dadurch auch nicht so ungehindert in den Ofen blasen.
Ich hätte ja nur einen geschützteren Platz auswählen sollen, ist aber nicht so einfach, weil ich in einen 4 Familien Mietshaus wohne und darauf achten muß, daß der Rauch nicht so zu den Fenstern zieht. War halt der eine ungünstige Tag, hat man ja nicht immer.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## kreuzass (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Du meinst das Blech, welches auch auf einem der Bilder, mit den Forellen, zu sehen ist?


----------



## sprogoe (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ja richtig,
Du siehst das herausziehbare Aufhängegitter, an dem die Forellen hängen und zwischen dem und dem oberen Deckel sieht man dieses "Prallblech".

Gruß Siggi


----------



## kreuzass (22. August 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hm. Das ist nur so eine Idee, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die umgelegte Kante und die Form vom Dach die Probleme, bei ungünstig stehendem Wind, verursacht.

Wenn der Wind von links oder von rechts bläst, drückt dir deine Dachkonstruktion fast das gesamte Luftvolumen, unter dem Dach, in den Schornstein. Dann kann sich der Rauch nurnoch stauen. Das "Prallblech" begünstigt dann sogar noch den Stau.

Sorry, dass ich mich jetzt gerade an diesem marginalen Detail aufhänge, aber das ist für mich höchstgradig interessant. Strömungstechnisch.

/edith
So als Idee:


----------



## sprogoe (22. August 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke Dir für Deinen Tip und dafür, daß Du Dir echt Gedanken gemacht hast.

Normalerweise braucht man dieses Dach eigentlich garnicht, da bei Regen sowieso ein großer Schirm aufgebaut ist, ich könnte es also auch wieder entfernen.
Anderseits hat man das mit so starkem Wind ja auch ziemlich selten, also lasse ich es erst mal drauf (weil ich es so hübsch finde) und wenn ich öfters Probleme dadurch bekomme, wird es einfach entfernt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## kreuzass (22. August 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Formhübsch ist es. Das sehe ich auch so.
Wie gesagt, nur eine Idee. Aufdrängen möchte ich sie dir nicht, denn was den Punkt formhübsch anbelangt, ist meine Idee eher mängelbehaftet. Ich denke, darüber brauch auch nicht großartig diskutiert werden. Das wird jeder bestätigen, der mit Design zu tun hat. 

Gruß Marlon

PS: Eines habe ich heute Abend gelernt: Funktionalität schließt Schönheit (das, was viele Menschen als schön wahrnehmen) nicht zwangsläufig aus, tut es jedoch in der Regel der Fälle. Ist mir nie so bewusst geworden. Nicht ansatzweise. Danke.


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

so,erst mal moin!
da ich nun bischen zeit habe werde ich euch hier mal meine aktuelle tonne/ ofen vorstellen. Gebaut glaube 2010. material v2a 1,5mm.
3 Segmente, zusammensteckbar, gewicht ? 15-20 Kg.


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hmmm? keine Bilder?
ich versuch nochmal.


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

hoffe das erste ist nun DA!


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

so, nun weis ich wie:


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

seht selbst:


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ein paar hab ich noch


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

leztes


----------



## yukonjack (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



holly08 schrieb:


> so,erst mal moin!
> da ich nun bischen zeit habe werde ich euch hier mal meine aktuelle tonne/ ofen vorstellen. Gebaut glaube 2010. material *v2a 1,5mm.*
> 3 Segmente, zusammensteckbar, gewicht ? 15-20 Kg.



Das ist was für`s Leben


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



holly08 schrieb:


> so,erst mal moin!
> da ich nun bischen zeit habe werde ich euch hier mal meine aktuelle tonne/ ofen vorstellen. Gebaut glaube 2010. material v2a 1,5mm.
> 3 Segmente, zusammensteckbar, gewicht ? 15-20 Kg.


Da hast du ja was richtig gutes gebaut? #6


----------



## holly08 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ist nun schon ne menge durchgegangen|supergri, steht auch nur noch auf abgeschlossenem gelände, da mir mal 2 tonnen gezockt wurden:r


----------



## Charliechicken (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Räuchergemeinde,

 ist der Trööt noch aktiv ? Ich bekomme morgen einen alten Heißwasserbehälter und hab keinen Schimmer, wie ich den zum Räucherofen umbauen kann ? Wollt ihr mich beraten ? |bla:

 Charlie


----------



## sprogoe (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Wie sieht der denn aus?
Einen alten Badeofen habe ich erst kürzlich zum Räucherofen umgebaut, Schau mal:
Mit der Flex eine Tür ausgeschnitten, um den Rand Blechstreifen als  Anschlag genietet, eine Verriegelung und 2 Scharniere angebracht und ein  Thermometer eingebaut.
Als Aufhängevorrichtung 4 Flacheisen die vom Boden bis zur oberen  Aufhängevorrichtung reichen, wurden mit 3 Kreuzen aus 6 mm  Gewindestangen verbunden, das obere Kreuz dicht über der Türoberkante,  ein weiteres 40 cm darunter (somit 2 Aufhängeebenen) und das dritte 5 cm  über dem Boden als Auflage für eine 3 mm dicke(und im Durchmesser 6 cm  kleiner als der Ofendurchmesser) Blechscheibe als Flammschutzblech
Die schwierigste Arbeit war das Heraustrennen des Ofenrohres.
Das Oberteil wurde mit dem Unterteil mit 3 Spannverschlüssen verbunden,  so kann ich beide mal trennen und zum Transportieren kippt das Oberteil  nicht herunter.
Das Flammschutzblech.
Diese beiden aus 6 mm Rundstab geschweißten Vierecke können zusätzlich  auf die Aufhängekreuze gelegt werden. und bieten zusätzlichen Platz für  je 4 Fische.
Auf die Kreuze passen jeweils 8 Fische, somit könnte ich mit den auflegten Vierecken pro Aufhängeebene 12 Fische unterbringen.Und so raucht er.
Die Beschreibung muß man in Reihenfolge den Fotos zuordnen

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Noch einige Fotos:
Zum Beheizen beim Garungsprozess es jeder von mir kennt natürlich nur Holz verwendet.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Und zum Räuchern kein Räuchermehl, sondern nur fei gespaltenes Holz (Buche, Kirsche, Erle gemischt) verwendet.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Die fertigen Fische; einige Renken und Forellen.


----------



## Torkel (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Was ein geiler Ofen ! Respekt (schon wieder). Die Renken selbst gefangen ?


----------



## sprogoe (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke für´s Lob.
Ich habe das Glück, einem Angelverein anzugehören, der 2 von 3 Baggerseen erstmalig vor 9 Jahren mit Renkenbrut besetzt hat, die teilweise zu kapitalen Fischen von über 70 cm  herangewachsen sind, sich aber auch selber reproduzieren. Und das in einer Großstadt (Köln).
Hier noch ein Foto von 4 solch schönen Fischen zwischen 36 und 43 cm, die ich im Ofen hatte:


----------



## Charliechicken (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Glück Auf und vielen Dank für die Tipps, da ist echt ein Profi am Werk !  Ich habe gestern ( im Büro :q ) den ganzen laaaangen Trööt gelesen, sehr spannend. Heute kam nun der Schatz an. Was würdest Du jetzt tun ? 

 Gruß Charlie


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Ohne viel der Worte:
http://www.kuprat-untermuenkheim.de/html/eigenbau smoker.html


----------



## sprogoe (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo Charlie,
den Vorschlag von Frank finde ich garnicht mal so verkehrt.
Mit so einem riesigen Smoker könntest Du dich sogar selbständig machen und bei Dorffesten usw. eine Menge Leute beköstigen.
Da Du ja aber einen R-Ofen bauen willst, werde ich mal versuchen, ein wenig weiter zu helfen.
Du brauchst natürlich eine Flex, Bohrmaschine, ev. eine Nietzange usw.
Die noch vorhandenen Rohranschlüsse müssen entfernt und die Öffnungen anschließend verschlossen werden, sonst hast falschen Zug im Ofen, der beim Räuchergang das Räucherholz immer wieder in Brand setzen würde.
Du kannst senkrecht eine Türöffnung rausflexen und den Ausschnitt rundum mit überstehenden Blechstreifen versehen, so daß Du einen Anschlag hast. Diese Tür mit Scharnieren am Behälter anbringen, sowie auch eine Verschlußmöglichkeit.
Im unteren Bereich einen etwa 25 cm hohen Ausschnitt machen, was dann die Tür für eine Feuerluke wird.
Nun noch eine entsprechend große Schublade bauen, die dort hineingestellt wird und in der Du Dein Holz für die Beheizung abbrennen kannst.
Darüber solltest Du noch ein Flammschutzblech mit genügend ca. 12 mm großen Bohrungen anbringen, etwas darüber noch ein paar Halterungen für das Einlegen eines Fetttropfbleches und ganz im oberen Bereich noch Aufhängestangen anbringen.
Nicht zu vergessen, ein vernünftiger Abzug, am besten mit Drosselklappe, sowie auch in die Tür der Feuerluke eine regelbare Öffnung für die Frischluftzufuhr, das Anbringen eines Thermometers auch nicht vergessen. 
Hört sich alles ziemlich einfach an, wird aber sicher viel Arbeit machen.
Dazu kann ich Dir nur viel Erfolg wünschen und Du wirst sehen, daß solch ein Eigenbau; wenn er denn mal funktioniert;
einen die Mühe vergessen läßt.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Charliechicken (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke Franky und Siggi, der Smoker ist eine Augenweide |bigeyes aber für mich eine Nummer zu groß. Hab jetzt die ersten Schrauben entfernt und den Verschluss geöffnet. Innen ist noch die Spirale , die ja irgendwie durch die geflexte Tür muss. Ich werde dann mal nach Siggis Anleitung beginnen. Der Blacky steht sehr stabil und hat eine 3 mm Wand. Ich zeig euch morgen den fertigen Ofen :vik:

Schönes WE, Charlie


----------



## Franky (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hi Charlie,
sorry, dass meine Antwort so kurz ausfiel. War leider keine Zeit.
Einiges hat sich gerade erledigt. U. a. die Frage nach der Wandstärke. Bei "nur" 3 mm hat sich der Smoker eh erledigt. Dafür müssen mindestens 5 - 6 mm her, um die Temperatur über Stunden stabil halten zu können.
Viel Erfolg! Freue mich auf Bilder.


----------



## Charliechicken (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Liebe Räuchergemeinde,

 der 1. Schritt ist getan. Die Wandung war doch 5 mm stark und hat einige Flexscheiben auf dem Gewissen !  Die Spirale mußte auch rausgeflext werden, mühsam. Da mein Kumpel die Arbeit aber unbedingt machen wollte :m konnte ich mich aufs Kuddeln von Pivo und Handlangerdienste konzentrieren |bla:. 

 Was soll ich nu machen ? Bleche anschweissen lassen ? Welchen Schornstein nehmen ? Oben ist eine Öffnung drin, die mit Deckel verschraubt ist, also abnehmbar. Feuerschale beim Schrotti suchen. Was noch ?

 Gut Rauch, Charlie


----------



## sprogoe (21. September 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Werksspionage, ganz klar.




Um nochmal darauf zurück zu kommen; von wegen Werksspionage; nachdem ich einen zweiten Kaltraucherzeuger unter der Bezeichnung "Sparbrand" versteigert hatte, bekam ich Post vom Abmahnanwalt der Fa. Jäger.
Eine Forderung von 571.- € sollte ich begleichen, eine Unterlassungserklärung unterschreiben und darlegen, wieviel Geräte ich unter der beim Deutschen Patentamt seit 2010 rechtlich geschützten Wortmarke "Sparbrand" verkauft habe, für jeden weiteren Verkauf unter dieser Bezeichnung sollte ich 6000.- (Sechstausend!!!) EURO berappen.
Bin dann zum Anwalt, der eine eigene Unterlassungserklärung gefertigt hat und ein Schreiben an die Gegenseite mit der Erklärung, daß ich keinerlei finanzielle Forderungen erfüllen würde, da meine 2 Verkäufe rein privater Art waren und die Bezeichnung Sparbrand bereits 2008 ein allgemein gültiger Begriff für diese Art von Raucherzeugern war und somit nicht mehr schützenswert.
3 Monate später kam nochmal ein Schreiben an mich mit der Aufforderung, endlich die 571.- € Abmahnkosten zu zahlen.
Habe denen dann mitgeteilt, daß ich nicht einen Cent zahlen werde, sie meinen Anwalt nicht mehr kontaktieren sollen, da ich ihm kein weitergehendes Mandat erteilt habe (hat mich bis dahin schon 300.-€ gekostet) und ich jedes weitere Schreiben sofort ungelesen in Müll werfen werde. Es kam bis heute nichts mehr.
Aber... seid alle vorsichtig und verkauft solche Dinger niemals unter der Bezeichnung "Sparbrand". Die warten sicher schon auf das nächste Opfer.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal wieder was gebastelt, einen Kalträucher????behälter, oder wie soll ich das Ding nennen?
Sicher ziemlich einzigartig, da aus Kunststoff, was aber zum *kalträuchern *kein Problem ist,
da ja keine nennenswerte Temperaturen entstehen. 
Theoretisch kann man dafür bekanntlich sogar einen Pappkarton verwenden. 
Ausgangsmaterial war ein Kunststoffrohr mit 60 cm Durchmesser, 150 cm lang und 6 mm Wandung.
Für Boden und Deckel wurde eine Holzplatte eingesetzt, im Deckel eine verschließbare Abluftöffnung.
Unter der Bodenplatte 4 Lenkrollen. Gesammtgewicht knapp 20 kg.
Eine  große Fronttür ausgeschnitten, Blechstreifen als Anschlag um den  Ausschnitt genietet und die Tür mit 2 Scharnieren und 2  Spannverschlüssen eingebaut.
Im unteren Bereich eine Zuluftöffnung ausgeschnitten, mit Lochblech (genau wie die Abluftöffnung) gegen Fliegenbefall gesichert.
Im Räucherraum im Abstand von knapp 40 cm 3 Aufhängekreuze aus Gewindestangen angebracht (da hat ein halbes Schwein Platz).
In der Tür ein Thermometer eingesetzt (mehr oder weniger aus optischen Gründen).
Auf dem Boden eine Blechschale als ev. Glutauffang, auf den ein selbstgebauter Kalträucherapperat (*Sparbrand* trau ich ihn mich nicht mehr zu nennen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wegen den zuvor genannten Anwaltsä...... der Fa. Jäger-Versand)  gestellt wird.
Für liegendes Räuchergut kann man auf die Kreuze Roste legen.
Nun muß ich nur noch jemanden finden, der sowas brauchen kann.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Hey Siggi !
Tolle Arbeit wieder einmal !
Nur, bei Plastik hätte ich da Bedenken, wegen der Stoffe die da evtl. verdunsten und in´s Räuchergut übergehen !


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

mig,
da habe ich keine Bedenken. Bei den geringen Temperaturen kann nichts ausdünsten, im Kühlschrank hat man ja auch Kunststoff und es gibt im Internet auch Bauanleitungen, wie man aus einem ausgedienten Kühlschrank einen Kalträucherer baut.
Heute abend werde ich ein gebeiztes Lachsforellenfilet reinhängen und morgen abend im Kreise einiger Freunde mit Genuss verzehren.
Guten Rutsch und alles Gute im neuen Jahr
wünscht Siggi


----------



## aal60 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi, da bin ich weiter. Meine Forellefilets sind gebeizt und 3 Tage im Kaltrauch gewesen.... War aber schon für Weihnachten, eins ist noch für Sylvester übrig.

Wünsche Allen einen Gruten Rutsch, Gesundheit und ein erfolgreiches Neues Jahr.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## sprogoe (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

ja Uwe,
das hätteste ja zu mir schicken können, hätte ich mir die Arbeit sparen können.
Weihnachten gabs Wildschwein, Ente und Pastrami, nix mit Fisch.
Ich habe das Filet vor 2 Std. in den "Plastik-Kaltrauch-Behälter" gehangen, mir reicht dafür ein Sparbranddurchgang von 15-16 Std. 
Übrigens, da dünstet nix aus, wie mig es ev. befürchtet, es riecht, wie es riechen soll...nach Buchenrauch.

Dir auch alles gute und komm gut ins neue Jahr
Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Siggi
Na dann, hau rein und lass es dir schmecken !
Rutsch du auch gut rüber und viel Glück, Gesundheit und gute Ideen für 2017 !


----------



## sprogoe (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

das Lachsforellenfilet war nach 23 Std. Kaltrauch super gut gelungen.
48 Std. gebeizt mit 
30 g einfachem Speisesalz
15 g braunem Rohrzucker
geschroteter schwarzer Pfeffer
einigen Flocken Chillischoten aus der Mühle
und reichlich gehacktem Dill
der Plastikofen roch anschließend dermaßen lecker nach Geräuchertem.
Den habe ich inzwischen für kleines Geld an einen Jäger verkauft, der darin Salami und Schinken vom selbsterlegten Wild Kalträuchern will. 

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Klasse Siggi #6


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Danke Tino:m


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Nun hat man mir dieses Monster unentgeldlich in den Garten gestellt. Pure Edelstahlpower. Ausgeschlachtet habe ich schon Mal. Nun wollen wir Mal schauen wie es weiter geht... 

Ist was für große Jobs:q


----------



## sprogoe (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Bau meiner bislang besten Räuchertonne*

Na dann viel Spaß und Erfolg bei Deiner Arbeit.
Bei mir gibt es auch bald wieder eine Neuauflage der hier zu allererst vorgestellten Räuchertonne. Das entsprechende Faß habe ich schon angeschafft. Zunächst aber erst mal Renovierung und Umzug der Schwiegermutter, dann Urlaub und ca. Juli geht es los.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## sprogoe (5. November 2018)

Ich konnte es nicht lassen und habe wieder gebastelt.
Hier ein Ofen aus geprägtem Edelstahl V4A in 2 mm Blechdicke und eine Höhe von 100 cm und 40 x 40 cm Querschnitt hat, der zunächst einen Schieber zum öffnen hatte, was aber sehr unpraktisch war. Unten war ein offener Schacht, in dem der Vorbesitzer geheizt hat, das geht ja garnicht und wie man erkennen kann, wurde der Ofen zu stark erhitzt, was zu Verfärbungen führt. Also habe ich den Schieber umgebaut zur Fronttür und unten eine Feuerschublade aus 2 mm Stahlblech eingebaut. Der Kamin ist aus 3 mm Alublech gefertigt, mit Drosselklappe. Unter den Ofen habe ich aus Vierkantrohr Verstärkungen geschraubt und daran eine Holzplatte mit 4 Rollen. Das Gewicht dürfte bei 40 - 50 Kilo liegen. Bezahlt habe ich für das Teil auch nur 50.- €

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Kauli11 (5. November 2018)

Wie imer saubere Arbeit Siggi.

Gruß Kauli


----------



## Hering 58 (5. November 2018)

Super Arbeit ,Siggi.


----------



## sprogoe (5. November 2018)

Danke Kauli und Hartmut,
nächstes Projekt steht schon in den Startlöchern, noch ein Edelstahlofen,
bischen Arbeit noch und in Kürze folgt dann der Bericht darüber.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Hering 58 (5. November 2018)

Da freuen wir uns schon drauf.


----------



## sprogoe (18. November 2018)

Hier nun der nächste Edelstahlofen, der aus 2 Teilen besteht.
Das Unterteil mit Schublade für die Beheizung mit Holz und das Oberteil, also der Garraum. Beide Teile werden ineinander gesteckt.
Alles aus 2 mm dickem Edelstahlblech, größtenteils verschweißt, teilweise sind die Anbauteile genietet und geschraubt, aber alles mit Edelstahlteilen.
Die Größe beträgt 50 x 40 x 144 cm und das Gewicht liegt bei 65 kg insgesammt.
Diesen Ofen werde ich am Montag abend bei ebay in die Auktion stellen und hoffe auf einen guten Verkauf.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Hering 58 (20. November 2018)

Na Siggi da hast ja wieder gute Arbeit geleistet.Viel Glück beim Verkaufen.


----------



## sprogoe (20. November 2018)

Danke Hartmut

Gruß Siggi


----------



## mig23 (21. November 2018)

Schickes Teil Siggi !


----------



## sprogoe (21. November 2018)

Danke mig.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2018)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Na Siggi da hast ja wieder gute Arbeit geleistet.Viel Glück beim Verkaufen.


Nah Siggi bist zu frieden mit dem Verkauf?


----------



## sprogoe (27. November 2018)

Geht so Hartmut,
190.- €, hatte zwar auf etwas mehr gehofft, aber was soll´s.
Bei dieser Auktion fielen ja auch keine 10% Verkaufsprovisionen an.
Gruß Siggi


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. November 2019)

Hallo. Der letzte Eintrag hier passt fast zum Start des Baus meines neuen Ofens. Da ich mittlerweile zum absoluten Vielräucherer geworden bin, brauchte ich einfach mehr Platz. Und es ergab sich die Chance auf einem Kostenlosen Edelstahlschaltschrank. Nun ist es abgeschlossen. Ein wahres Monster mit all den Dingen auf sie ich wert gelegt habe. Nun erstmal einräuchern....


----------



## sprogoe (18. November 2019)

Schöne Arbeit, 
viel Spaß und Erfolg wünsche ich Dir damit.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. November 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hallo. Der letzte Eintrag hier passt fast zum Start des Baus meines neuen Ofens. Da ich mittlerweile zum absoluten Vielräucherer geworden bin, brauchte ich einfach mehr Platz. Und es ergab sich die Chance auf einem Kostenlosen Edelstahlschaltschrank. Nun ist es abgeschlossen. Ein wahres Monster mit all den Dingen auf sie ich wert gelegt habe. Nun erstmal einräuchern....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 333040
> ...


Sieht gut aus.Viel Spaß und Erfolg damit.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2020)

Schade das hier wirklich nur noch sehr wenig passiert. Mein oben beschriebener Ofen hat mittlerweile die ersten Male hinter sich gebracht.
Ein-lagig gehen 118 Portionsforellen rein. Da bekommt man ganz gut was fertig. 

Am Freitag heize ich mal wieder an und mache mal ein paar Bilder. Ist ja echt schade das so wenig Räucherspezis sich hier noch zu Wort melden.


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juni 2020)

Ich bin ja glatt geplättet, daß mein alter Threat, der mir mal so am Herzen lag, von Dir mal wieder ins Leben gerufen wurde.
Wenn ich nicht seit Längerem das Gefühl hätte, daß ja eh´ kaum noch Interesse an solchen Themen bestehen würde, hätte ich ev. auch hin und wieder mal was berichtet, obwohl ich die Bastelei an Räucheröfen, sowie das Räuchern an sich und auch das Angeln weitgehends zurück geschraubt habe.
Demnächst will ich mal Aale räuchern, was ich gefühlte 30 Jahre nicht mehr gemacht habe, die ich aber nicht selber gefangen habe, da ich mich nachts nicht allein ans Wasser trauen würde. Ich habe einen Aalverkauf gefunden, der sie für einen unschlagbaren Preis anbietet. Bei Abnahme von 10 kg verlangt er pro kg 15.- € bei Selbstabholung, oder zuzüglich 21,50 € Versand per Express. küchenfertig ausgenommen. Er holt jede Woche ca. 400 - 500 kg lebende Aale von den Fischern vom Isselmeer und hältert sie in Quellwasserbecken. Wer da mal Interesse dran, sollte sich mal das anschauen:
https://forellenhofmuenste.wixsite.com/aalverkauf/angebot
Dir wünsche ich dann weiterhin viel Erfolg bei Deiner "Massenproduktion".


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2020)

Danke dir sprogoe. Ich finde das grundsätzlich auch sehr schade. Vor allen Dingen hängt das doch alles auch mit der sehr beliebten Griller- und Smokerei zusammen. Und die spezial Foren dazu quillen über


----------



## Gerd II (11. Juni 2020)

Ja, der gute alte Räucherfisch scheint irgendwie aus der Mode gekommen zu sein.
Bei Fisch liegen die Preise ja auch oft jenseits von gut und böse, während Fleisch verramscht wird.
Ich würde für frisch (selbst) geräucherten Fisch (fast) jedes Steak liegen lassen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Zanderandre (12. Juni 2020)

@Aalzheimer 
Was hast du den für Brenner genommen ? Kannst du mal Fotos machen ?
Ich räucher eigentlich nur mit Holz also ohne Mehl.
Ich habe mir jetzt aber mal einen großen Sack Räuchermehl zugelegt da ich für mich das kalträuchern entdeckt habe und wo ich jetzt das Bild von dem Super Schrank gesehen habe den du gebaut hast kommt mit auch der Gedanke mal mit Gas zu räuchern.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juni 2020)

Ich habe das räuchern mit Holz gelernt, und weiß, dass viele Militant dazu stehen weil es das richtige räuchern ist. Das mag auch sein, und auch am gemütlichsten. Aber Gas ist einfach furchtbar bequem. Abgetrennter Raum, Mehl drauf und fertig. Temperatur lässt sich super einfach regulieren und die Fische sehen meist aus wie geleckt. Ich bleibe dabei. Beide meine Öfen laufen zu 100% damit. Nachfolgend Mal ein paar Bilder vom heutigen Gang.
Vergoldet wurden 30 Saiblinge, 40 Forellen, 35 Aale, 2 Barsche, 1 Schleie und 3 dicke Heringe


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juni 2020)

@Zanderandre 
Die beiden Brenner haben 8,5 und 10 kW. Da kommt schon was.

Aber das brauche ich bei den Öfen auch


----------



## niclodemus (12. Juni 2020)

Man, das sieht verdammt lecker aus. Aber wer isst den ganzen Fisch? Hast du so eine große Familie?


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Juni 2020)

Is(s)t noch nie was übergeblieben  
Da räuchern auch meine Kumpels mit. Und Familie, Freunde und Nachbarn schauen auch gerne Mal vorbei


----------



## ExoriLukas (13. Juni 2020)

Moin Torsten,

Das sieht ja klasse aus! Dein Räucherofen ist klasse. In meinen 10 Jahren als Energieelektroniker ist mir leider noch kein VA Schaltschrank über den Weg "gelaufen".

Immer nur versiffte alte (verzinkte) Rittalkisten ....

Ich habe einen einfachen "Billig-Ofen" aus Ebay, der mir für meine Räuchermenge (ca. 20 Fische im Jahr) gute Dienste erweist. Geräuchert wird mit gut durchgetrockneten Buchenscheiten.

Pro Durchgang räucher ich meistens 2,3 Aale und noch ein paar Forellen aus dem Puff.

Wie genau gehst du vor dem Räuchern mit den Fischen vor? Einlegen in Salzlake, wie man so oft liest?

MfG.
Lukas


----------



## sprogoe (13. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Is(s)t noch nie was übergeblieben
> Da räuchern auch meine Kumpels mit. Und Familie, Freunde und Nachbarn schauen auch gerne Mal vorbei


Hoffentlich haben Deine Nacbnarn den Geldbeutel griffbereit in der Hand.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2020)

@ExoriLukas 
Hi. Ja. Genau so mache ich das. Ich habe im Laufe der Jahre alles mögliche ausprobiert von gekauften Zeug bis hin zur hochkomplexen aufgekochten Lake mit allen Geheimzutaten die einem so zu Ohren gekommen sind. Das Beste, und das empfinde ich so, und das wird mir auch immer von meinen Abnehmern bestätigt, ist Tafelsalz (bitte kein Jodsalz nehmen, Fische werden bitter). Ich nehme 60 Gramm Salz pro Liter Wasser und löse das in heißem Wasser auf. Dann abkühlen lassen und die Fische dürfen 12-16 Stunden rein. Das kommt nicht ganz genau drauf an. Bei Lachsforellen erhöhe ich die Dosis auf 75 Gramm. Gab bisher noch nie Beschwerden .


----------



## Gerd II (14. Juni 2020)

Genau so halte ich es auch.
Nehme auch die 60g und bei Fettfisch (Aal, Lachs usw. erhöhe ich auf 65 bis 70 g).
Und die Lake besteht nur aus Tafelsalz und Wasser.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juni 2020)

Was habt Ihr denn so für Geräte im Einsatz. Lasst doch mal ein paar Bilder und Berichte folgen.
Immer interessant so was


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Juni 2020)

Die interessanteste Raeuchertonne habe ich mal in Norwegen gesehen, es war ein umgebaute Kupferner Badeofen. In den Kupferbehälter wurden die Fische gehangen und dann wurde durch die Feuerstelle darunter die Wärme erzeugt. Und wen man den Kupferbehälter runter nahm, hatte man mit einem zusätzlichen Rost einen Grill. Es war einfach genial gelöst. Leider habe ich damals keine Fotos davon gemacht. Aber dieses Teil hatte einfach Stil.


----------



## eiszeit (19. Juni 2020)

Ich hab meine beiden Räucheröfen ca. 100cmx100cm aus einem alte Lüftungskanal gebaut.
Die Forellen kann ich in zwei Ebenen reinhängen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Juni 2020)

@eiszeit 
Danke für die Bilder. Wie ist denn Deine Erfahrung beim "Doppelstöckigen" Räuchern. Ich habe das bisher immer vermieden, aus Angst vor dem Fett der oberen Fische welches auf die unteren tropft. In erster Linie aus optischen Gründen.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juni 2020)

Ich hab ja lediglich neu den Behr Tischräucher-Ofen 

Balkon mit Nachbarn sowie fehlender Garten und Abstand zu anderen Häusern lassen nicht mehr zu T_T


----------



## eiszeit (23. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @eiszeit
> Danke für die Bilder. Wie ist denn Deine Erfahrung beim "Doppelstöckigen" Räuchern. Ich habe das bisher immer vermieden, aus Angst vor dem Fett der oberen Fische welches auf die unteren tropft. In erster Linie aus optischen Gründen.


Meine Erfahrung ist sehr gut, ich hab die Querstäbe in den zwei Ebenen versetzt angeordnet so daß die obere Ebene nicht auf die untere tropft. Bekomme so
knapp 100 Forellen pro Ofen rein. Räuchere ich den Aal so wird nur die obere Ebene bestückt.
Die Forellen geb ich im "trockenen" Zustand (wichtig bei der Menge) rein, die Kiemenentfernung ist Pflicht ebenso ein Holzstäbchen zwischen den Baulappen.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Juni 2020)

Alles korrekt Eiszeit,
aber Holzstäbchen kann man sich echt sparen, die Bauchlappen spreizen sich auch so und erst, wenn sie richtig aufgespreizt und die Augen milchig weiß gefärbt sind, ist der Fisch gar.


----------



## Jan_Cux (23. Juni 2020)

Bislang keine Probleme mit gehabt, versetzt reinhängen, und ganz oben ist noch ein
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rost mit Lachsstücken drinnen...


----------



## yukonjack (23. Juni 2020)

So muss der Aal aussehen


----------



## eiszeit (24. Juni 2020)

Sieht super aus, danke fürs zeigen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> So muss der Aal aussehen


Nicht ganz, die Kiemen wurden nur ausgedrückt, nicht entfernt 
Aber wir wollen ja mal nicht kleinlich werden Die Fische sehen sehr gelungen und appetitlich aus.

Bei den Platzverhältnissen in den gezeigten Schränken kann ich die Aufhängemethode ja nachvollziehen. Das man versetzt aufhängt, zeigt aber eben auch,
dass man das Fett der oberen nicht unbedingt auf die unteren haben möchte. Da mein großer Schrank, wie man auf den Fotos hier sehen kann, ja sehr breit ist, und ich bereits in die obere Lage so ca. 110 Forellen +/- reinbekomme, wäre eine zweite Lage natürlich ein enormes Steigerungspotential. Wenn ich dann aber versetzt aufhängen würde, kann ich mir das auch gleich sparen.


----------



## hecht1503 (29. Juni 2020)

Sieht echt super aus  danke für die Bilder!


----------



## sprogoe (18. September 2020)

So, nun habe ich endgültig zum letzten mal so eine Räuchertonne gebastelt (gilt auch für jegliche Art von Räucheröfen).
Mein letztes Stück will ich gerne hier noch mal vorstellen, ich habe sie auch gerade in den ebay-Kleinanzeigen zum Verkauf eingestellt.


----------



## Kauli11 (18. September 2020)

Mensch Siggi, das glaubst du doch selber nicht.  
Wenn es dich wieder in den Fingern juckt, wirst du die nächste Tonne in Angriff nehmen.
Wie immer wieder sehr gute Arbeit.


----------



## sprogoe (18. September 2020)

Nee, nee,
laß mal, durch unseren Umzug habe ich nicht mehr so die Möglichkeit. Eine Garage habe ich zwar, aber die ist im Untergeschß eines anderen Miethauses und ich will die dortigen Mieter nicht unnötig nerven, sonst fliege ich da noch raus.


----------



## Kauli11 (18. September 2020)

Musst du nicht mehr soviel flexen, sondern mehr mit dem Brenner arbeiten. 
Ansonsten hast du dann mehr Zeit zum angeln und wenn man Rotaugen brät und lecker einlegt ist es auch was feines.


----------



## sprogoe (15. November 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Mensch Siggi, das glaubst du doch selber nicht.
> Wenn es dich wieder in den Fingern juckt, wirst du die nächste Tonne in Angriff nehmen.
> Wie immer wieder sehr gute Arbeit.


Jetzt hast Du mich mich so angefixt, daß ich nach fast 2 monatlichem Nachdenken mich doch entschlossen habe, noch einen Ofen zu bauen. Keine Tonne aus einem Blechfaß, sondern mit passend geschnittenen Blechplatten, die an den Kanten mit Winkeln zusammen genietet werden, ohne Tür, einfach mit abnehmbarem Deckel. Natürlich zur Beheizung mit Holz. Der Ofen soll nicht so groß werden, aber auch für Aale geeignet sein. Die Größe wird 30x30x100 cm, Material habe ich gestern bestellt, verzinktes Stahlblech in 1,5 mm Dicke. Flexen muß ich dann nicht, höchstens den Ausschnit in der Vorderwand für die Feuerschublade.


----------



## yukonjack (15. November 2020)

Ja ja, der Basteltrieb......


----------



## sprogoe (15. November 2020)

Ja ja, wenn alle anderen Triebe nachlassen.


----------



## Kauli11 (15. November 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Jetzt hast Du mich mich so angefixt, daß ich nach fast 2 monatlichem Nachdenken mich doch entschlossen habe, noch einen Ofen zu bauen.


Wusste ich doch...


----------



## yukonjack (15. November 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wusste ich doch...


Die Katze lässt das Mausern nicht. Aber solange man Spaß dran hat ist doch alles i.O.


----------



## yukonjack (15. November 2020)

Aber mal ne Frage an Siggi, kommst du bei deinen Projekten immer ohne Schweißarbeiten aus?


----------



## sprogoe (15. November 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage an Siggi, kommst du bei deinen Projekten immer ohne Schweißarbeiten aus?


Nicht ganz, z,B die Feuerschublade wird nach dem Kanten noch verschweißt, soll ja auch stabil genug sein.


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2020)

Habe fertig, bitte schööööön:
Wird noch ein Untergestell aus Winkeleisen c. 25 cm hoch mit Laufrollen gebaut, damit ich beim Räuchern mit ´ner Flasch ´ Bier in der Hand auf dem Stuhl sitzend mich beim Nachlegen von Holz nicht so tief bücken muß und dabei Gefahr laufe, vorn über zu kippen.
Thermometer habe ich nicht eingebaut, da die analogen eh´ alle zu wenig anzeigen, ich hänge immer den Fühler eines digitalen Thermometers ein.


----------



## yukonjack (16. Dezember 2020)

Die Katze lässt das Mausen nicht, wie immer Siggi, sehr schöne Arbeit


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2020)

Thanks.
Also, die Größe ist 30 x 30 x 100 cm, gewicht ca. 22 kg, Materialkosten ca. 85.- €, Arbeitsaufwand ca. 20 Std., aber im Rentnermodus.


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2020)

Schönes Teil...


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Dezember 2020)

Wieder sehr schöne Arbeit Siggi.


----------



## sprogoe (17. Dezember 2020)

Danke allen für euer Lob.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Dezember 2020)

Schönes Spielzeug Siggi. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Gerd II (17. Dezember 2020)

Siggi, sauuuber. !!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Januar 2021)

Saubere Arbeit!!!
Wann wird der nächste gebaut, grins...
Ich denke, dass ich mir auch selber ein bauen werde... Werde mir aber vorher welche anschauen und mir paar gute Ideen abgucken... Handwerklich ist das für mich kein Problem, will aber vorher ein Plan haben... Werkzeug ist vorhanden, die notwendigen Bleche kann ich mir um die Ecke beim Dachdecker selbst schneiden sowie auch Kanten oder auch auf Mass bestellen... Paar Schrauben, gute Bohrer Winkeleisen oder auch Nieten sollte auch kein Problem sein... So ein Elektrobräter für kurze Nähte oder Punkte ist auch vorhanden... Schönes Projekt für den Frühling bei kühlen Bier und den ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen...Wenn der Plan steht und alle Bleche und Notwendigen Teile vorher besorgt sind kann der Spaß beginnen... Ich werde berichten und Fotos gibts dann auch... Es wird einer auf Gas sein...
Für Tipps und Vorschläge was nicht zu verachten ist, bin ich euch dankbar...


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Januar 2021)

Moin Räuchergemeinde. 

Da mein nicht vorhandenes handwerkliches Geschick mich am Bau so toller eigener Räucheröfen, wie es z.B. @sprogoe Siggi macht, hindert, und ich meine Stärke wirklich eher in der Benutzung dieser Teile sehe, fiel am vergangenen Wochenende eine Entscheidung. Ich habe beschlossen, der Trend geht zum "4-Ofen". Die beiden großen Fischschränke und das kleine Schinkenspielzeug haben beeindruckenden Familienzuwachs erhalten. Dieses gute Stück wird nur zur Schinkenproduktion im Kaltrauch dienen, evtl. späterer Umbau auf Heißräuchern für die andere Fleischeslust nicht ausgeschlossen. So ging es vorgestern auf nach Bremen und der Schatz wurde sicher in heimatliche Gefilde gebracht. Ich möchte Ihn Euch natürlich Bildlich vorstellen. Mit den Innenmaßen von 1,2x77x53 bietet er ausreichend Platz für viele leckere Stücke, die durch seine isolierte Doppelwand auch gut umhüllt sind. Nun müssen wir uns erst einmal anfreunden und schauen, ob es eine so enge Beziehung wird, wie zu meinen anderen Veredelungsgeräten


----------



## sprogoe (20. März 2021)

Noch mal kurzes Apdate zu dem im Post 529 vorgestelltem R-Ofen. Das fahrbare Untergestell habe ich aus noch vorhandenen Siebdruckplatten hergestellt, da die Baumärkte ja letztens nicht zugänglich waren, um Winkelprofile zu kaufen. Der Ofen steht auf Blechwinkeln und zwischen dem Holz und dem Ofen befindet sich noch eine feuerfeste Wärmedämmung, so daß die Hitze da sicher keinen Schaden anrichten kann. Bald wird es hoffentlich etwas wärmer und dann muß ich mal einen echten Heißräucherversuch damit starten, aber erst mal auch einige Forellen ranschaffen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. März 2021)

Das erinnert mich an was... Meint ihr, das man sich auch aus einem Flugzeug - Trolley einen Räucherofen bauen kann?


----------



## sprogoe (21. März 2021)

Mit etwas Kreativität, Geschicklichkeit, dem entsprechenden Werkzeug und etwas an Zubehör wie Blechplatten, Schrauben oder Nieten, kann man doch fast aus jedem Blechbehälter einen Räucherofen bauen.


----------



## sprogoe (8. Juli 2021)

Zufälle gibt´s, sehe gerade, daß die von mir gebaute und im Beitrag 1 vorgestellte Räuchertonne in den ebay Kleinanzeigen zum Verkauf angeboten wird, zum Preis von 45,. €, verkauft hatte ich sie damals für 80,. €.


----------



## Gerd II (8. Juli 2021)

Siehste Siggi, an dem Sprichwort ist was dran,
man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juli 2021)

Und Qualität bewährt sich auch nach vielen Jahren


----------



## sprogoe (16. Juli 2021)

Na ja, wenn man die Fotos von heute in den ebay-Kleinanzeigen sieht, ist sie nicht mehr ganz so schön wie früher.
Wen es interessiert: 
Anzeigennr.: 1803224265


----------



## sprogoe (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe dem von mir hier vorgestelltem Ofen noch eine aufsteckbare Erhöhung,ein Thermometer und eine Fronttür verpasst.
Die Höhe beträgt dann 120 cm und die verfügbare Aufhängehöhe, gemessen von den Aufhängestangen bis zum Fetttropfblech beträgt dann 97 cm, statt wie bisher 77 cm, also auch für das Räuchern von großen Aalen geeignet.
Allerdings habe ich mich entschlossen, diesen Ofen wieder zu verkaufen, da ich Probleme habe, diesen ca. 25 kg schweren Ofen von meiner Garage mit der Sackkarre bis zu unserem Grundstück zu karren, noch mit eine Steigung in der Straße, Außerdem werde ich wohl zukünftig keine Aale mehr räuchern, sondern ab und zu mal ein paar Forellen, die ich aber auch noch beim Züchter kaufen muß, da ich auch zum selber angeln gehen nicht mehr die Kraft und Energie aufbringen kann.
Zu dem Zweck reicht mir ein kleinerer Ofen von 80 cm Höhe, den ich mir auch schon als Sonderangebot für 50.- € angeschafft habe, Der wiegt nur ca. 10 kg und ich kann den in meinem Keller unterstellen.
Hier noch 4 Fotos von dem Umbau:


----------

